#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Реальность?

## Neroli

Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?

зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.

----------

Sten (15.11.2013), Дифо (08.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

Каждый понимает со своей колокольни (сутраянцам лучше не читать)
Для меня реальны чистое сознание и основа, все остальное тоже реально только наше восприятие основы иллюзорно поэтому можно сказать что материальных вещей не существует так как они не самосущны но они в то же время существуют в виде иллюзии так как взаимообусловлены наблюдением. Тут нужно уточнять кто что вкладывает в слово существует

----------


## Сергей Хос

Обычно имеется в виду "не существует так, как видится" - в этом смысле не реально.

----------

Aion (08.11.2013), Legba (08.11.2013), Neroli (08.11.2013), Ometoff (11.03.2016), Pedma Kalzang (08.11.2013), Алексей Л (08.11.2013), Дмитрий Белов (11.11.2013), Дордже (08.11.2013), Дубинин (08.11.2013), лесник (04.02.2014), О Де Су (15.03.2016), Паня (08.11.2013), Сергей Ч (02.02.2014), Эделизи (08.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Обычно имеется в виду "не существует так, как видится" - в этом смысле не реально.


Да, так гораздо лучше))
Это не упайя, кстати? Может оно так и существует, просто это очень стремно, и тут мы убегаем?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Я считаю, что реальность есть, но какая она на самом деле — не ясно, так как у нас ограничено восприятие.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013), Эделизи (08.11.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Извините, может всем приевшийся отрывок из Платоновской пещеры цитирую:

"Ты можешь уподобить нашу человеческую природу в отношении просвещенности и непросвещенности вот какому состоянию… посмотри-ка: ведь люди как бы находятся в подземном жилище наподобие пещеры, где во всю ее длину тянется широкий просвет. С малых лет у них там на ногах и на шее оковы, так что людям не двинуться с места, и видят они только то, что у них прямо перед глазами, ибо повернуть голову они не могут из-за этих оков. Люди обращены спиной к свету, исходящему от огня, который горит далеко в вышине, а между огнем и узниками проходит верхняя дорога, огражденная — глянь-ка — невысокой стеной вроде той ширмы, за которой фокусники помещают своих помощников, когда поверх ширмы показывают кукол.
— Это я себе представляю.
— Так представь же себе и то, что за этой стеной другие люди несут различную утварь, держа ее так, что она видна поверх стены; проносят они и статуи, и всяческие изображения живых существ, сделанные из камня и дерева. При этом, как водится, одни из несущих разговаривают, другие молчат.
— Странный ты рисуешь образ и странных узников!
— Подобных нам. Прежде всего разве ты думаешь, что, находясь в таком положении, люди что-нибудь видят, свое ли или чужое, кроме теней, отбрасываемых огнем на расположенную перед ними стену пещеры?
— Как же им видеть что-то иное, раз всю свою жизнь они вынуждены держать голову неподвижно?
— А предметы, которые проносят там, за стеной; Не то же ли самое происходит и с ними?
— То есть?
— Если бы узники были в состоянии друг с другом беседовать, разве, думаешь ты, не считали бы они, что дают названия именно тому, что видят?
— Непременно так.
Когда с кого-нибудь из них снимут оковы, заставят его вдруг встать, повернуть шею, пройтись, взглянуть вверх — в сторону света, ему будет мучительно выполнять все это, он не в силах будет смотреть при ярком сиянии на те вещи, тень от которых он видел раньше. И как ты думаешь, что он скажет, когда ему начнут говорить, что раньше он видел пустяки, а теперь, приблизившись к бытию и обратившись к более подлинному, он мог бы обрести правильный взгляд? Да еще если станут указывать на ту или иную мелькающую перед ним вещь и задавать вопрос, что это такое, и вдобавок заставят его отвечать! Не считаешь ли ты, что это крайне его затруднит и он подумает, будто гораздо больше правды в том, что он видел раньше, чем в том, что ему показывают теперь?
— Конечно, он так подумает.
— А если заставить его смотреть прямо на самый свет, разве не заболят у него глаза, и не вернется он бегом к тому, что он в силах видеть, считая, что это действительно достовернее тех вещей, которые ему показывают?
— Да, это так".

----------

Neroli (08.11.2013), Sten (15.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Эделизи, из приведенного вами отрывка, если брать его за аксиому, следует, что мы видим не всю реальность, а лишь ее часть, в виде стены пещеры и теней. Но они то тоже реальны!

----------


## Эделизи

> Эделизи, из приведенного вами отрывка, если брать его за аксиому, следует, что мы видим не всю реальность, а лишь ее часть, в виде стены пещеры и теней. Но они то тоже реальны!


Тени реальны в силу привычки и неведения!

----------


## Neroli

> Тени реальны в силу привычки!


Кто-то там бродит и их отбрасывает. Нормальные, реальные тени))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Кто-то там бродит и их отбрасывает. Нормальные, реальные тени))


90 процентов людей в пещере, в силу привязанности и неведения, так и думают: нормальные реальные тени. Были бы они еще побольше, еще потемнее, еще покрасивше - и я бы был так счастлив!

----------


## Шенпен

Вообще-то вроде как иллюзорно.Возникает,играет ,распадается.
Ну и опять-же :"форма есть пустота....

----------


## Neroli

> 90 процентов людей в пещере, в силу привязанности и неведения, так и думают: нормальные реальные тени. Были бы они еще побольше, еще потемнее, еще покрасивше - и я бы был так счастлив!


Нет, Эделизи, вы наверное не понимаете о чем говорю. У человека может быть сужена точка зрения, он может видеть одну деталь, но становится ли эта деталь от этого нереальной? И дело тут не в оценке, хорошо это, плохо, привычно или не привычно - видеть тени, а в их реальности. Справедливо ли говорить, что тени не реальны? Не существуют так, как видятся?

----------

Sten (08.02.2014), Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде Учителя говорят, что нереально все это значит лишено истинного существования. Истинно ничего не существует. Истинное существование = самобытийное независимое существование. А у нас вИдение такое, что мы наделяем все истинным существованием. Говорится, что если бы был истинно существующий Вася, то родители бы не смогли его по-другому назвать. Только Вася. То есть родился бы ребенок и все сказали: "О, это же Вася".

----------

Neroli (08.11.2013), Антончик (12.11.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Нет, Эделизи, вы наверное не понимаете о чем говорю. У человека может быть сужена точка зрения, он может видеть одну деталь, но становится ли эта деталь от этого нереальной? И дело тут не в оценке, хорошо это, плохо, привычно или не привычно - видеть тени, а в их реальности. Справедливо ли говорить, что тени не реальны? Не существуют так, как видятся?


Тогда, как мне кажется, вопрос с реальностью переносится в сферу относительного и абсолютного  :Smilie:  На относительном уровне реальность существует, для нас относительных. На абсолютном уровне этой реальности, которую мы воспринимаем нет, и поэтому нас, таких как мы о себе думаем, тоже нет.
Пока, да, мы прекрасно живем среди "теней", и для нас это реальность. В этой реальности нам бывает хорошо, бывает плохо. 
Что будет на абсолютном уровне нам пока не ведомо.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не упайя, кстати? Может оно так и существует, просто это очень стремно, и тут мы убегаем?


Кстати, упайя, в том смысле, что сансарное вИдение - это аспект сострадания, а сансарное не-вИдение (то есть вИдение пустоты) - аспект мудрости.
Так что в целом все в порядке, можно не париться особо ))))

----------


## Кунсанг

Здесь наверное нужно изучать комментарии Учителей на строки из Сердца мудрости - Пустота это форма, форма это пустота.

----------

Чагна Дордже (10.11.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если сказать совсем просто (по словам, не по смыслам %), то можно так: "Всё ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует"...
Если же говорить сложнее, то проще -- процитировать! : )

*[Существование и не-существование]*
Благодатный ответил: 

— Есть, Махамати, некоторые наставники-тиртхьи, предающиеся ложным воззрениям, связанным с не-существованием. Они полагают не-существующим рог зайца, поскольку [этот рог] не обладает самосущей природой и в силу отсутствия причины у рассудка для различения [такого рога]. [Полагая при этом, что] подобно тому как не существует рога зайца, так же обстоит и со всеми дхармами. 

Кроме того, Махамати, есть и иные, кои, видя различия элементов, свойств-качеств (гуна), мельчайших частиц (ану), первосубстанций (дравья), форм (самнивеша), положений в пространстве и будучи приверженными убеждению, что рог зайца является не-существующим, приходят к выводу о существовании рога быка. 

Они, Махамати, предаются двойственным представлениям, не ведая о просто уме, и подпитывают [эти представления] различением составных частей являющегося самим умом. Поскольку, Махамати, тело, имущество и положение (52) — не более чем различение, рог зайца не полагают лишённым существования и не-существования. Так же, Махамати, не следует полагать лишёнными существования и не-существования и всех существ. 

Далее, Махамати, тем, кто не полагает не-существующим рог зайца, лишённый существования и не-существования, не следует полагать, будто рог зайца не существует в силу их взаимозависимости. Исходя из того, что при исследовании вплоть до мельчайших частиц никакого существования объектов не обнаружить, не следует, Махамати, полагать, будто бы рог быка существует за пределами сферы благородной мудрости. 

Здесь бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати сказал Благодатному: 

— Не следует ли отсюда, Благодатный, что, исходя из прекращения различения, я должен прийти к заключению, что этот [рог зайца] не существует, поскольку не проявлено различение? 

Благодатный ответил: 

— Нет, Махамати, от непроявления различения его не-существование не зависит. Отчего это так? Оттого что этот [рог] служит причиной проявления различения. Поистине, Махамати, поскольку различение является основой и причиной возникновения этого рога, то они, [рог и различение,] ни различны, ни не-различны меж собою, [и нельзя утверждать, будто] не-существование рога зайца зависит [от различения]. 

Если, Махамати, различение отличается от рога зайца, (53) оно не может служить причиной [этого] рога. Если же оно не отличается, то могло бы послужить его причиной, однако исследованием рога [зайца] вплоть до мельчайших частиц не выявлено его существование, [и потому] это [различение] не отличается от того [рога] как не-существующее. Оба они не обладают существованием, так откуда взяться не-существованию одного из них относительно другого? 

Кроме того, Махамати, что рог зайца не зависит от не-существования, не следует полагать не-существование рога зайца зависящим от существования. Поскольку, Махамати, не-существование и существование являются ложной причиной, воззрения приверженцев как существования, так и не-существования не являются обоснованными. 

Другие, Махамати, последователи воззрений тиртхакаров цепко держатся [за представление о] пребывании в пространстве тела-формы, будучи неспособны умело определить природу пространства-акаши. Они видят тела-формы, Махамати, и полагают их обособленными от акаши. Но тело-форма, Махамати, это и есть акаша. Элементы, входящие в тело-форму, Махамати, это и есть акаша. При условии, что пространство и форма разделены, следует признать их разделение. Проявляющиеся составные элементы мира, Махамати, отличаются друг от друга своими признаками, и ни они не пребывают в пространстве, ни пространство — в них. 

То же, Махамати, относится и к [не-существованию] рога зайца в связи с существованием рога быка. У рога быка, при разделении его на мельчайшие частицы и разделении частиц далее и далее, не обнаруживается никаких признаков частиц. Так откуда же и в связи с чем взяться не-существованию [рога зайца]? Несомненно, нечто, существующее в связи с чем-то другим, (54) имеет ту же основу, что и другое. 

Затем Благодатный сказал вновь бодхисаттве-махасаттве Махамати: 

— Тебе, Махамати, надлежит превзойти различающие воззрения, связанные с рогами зайца и быка, акашей и телом-формой. Также, Махамати, тебе и другим бодхисаттвам надлежит исследовать разумом зримый мир как видящийся самому уму и во всех землях и сферах сыновей Победителя наставлять совершенствованию в постижении видящегося самому уму. 
После чего в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такие гатхи: 

125. Зримое, будучи самим умом, не существует и возниает лишь в силу ви́дения умом. 
Алая представляется людям телом, имуществом и положеньем в пространстве. 

126. [Постиженью] ума, мышления, виджнян, [трёх] свабхав, пяти дхарм, 
двойной бессамостности и очищению научают Устранители [препятствий]. 

127. Короткое-длинное и им подобные [двойственности] взаимозависимы. 
Не-существование порождается существованием, существование — не-существованием. 

128. Разделяя [всё] вплоть до мельчайших частиц, не различить никаких тел-форм. 
Постижение просто ума не достигается посредством ложных воззрений. 

129. Неведомо ни рассуждающим, ни шравакам 
(55) то, чему наставляют Защитники: сфера внутреннего постижения.

----------

Neroli (08.11.2013), Дубинин (08.11.2013), Эделизи (09.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вот, кстати, известная религиозная секта психиатров говорит, что есть три способа восприятия нереального:

1) иллюзия - это когда видишь какие-то вещи, которые при концентрации распадаются на составляющие. Особенно ярко это заметно в детстве и в изменённых состояниях сознания и психиатрических расстройствах, есть такой феномен, который называется "парейдолия" - это когда в рисунке обоев, коры дерева, узорах ткани видятся силуэты и лица, но стоит присмотреться - и они распадаются. То же самое со слухом (слышанье речи в радиопомехах и шуме воды).

2) псевдогаллюцинации - это видение и слышание объектов и сущностей в пограничном состоянии сознания, проявляющиеся перед внутренним взором (подобно воспоминаниям или визуализации с закрытыми глазами), но ярко и отчётливо. При этом человек может отделять содержание псевдогаллюцинации от текущей реальности, но не может по своей воле прекратить их.

3) истинные галлюцинации - видения и слышание, никак не отделяемые от реальности, а то и с более высоким внутренним приоритетом истинности, чем реальность. Все персонажи и объекты (звуки, прикосновения) истинных галлюцинаций воспринимаются непосредственно и никаким образом не могут быть отличены человеком от окружающей реальности, которая также может быть галлюцинацией.

Религиозная секта психиатров учит, что необходимо знать тип неведения человека для приготовления магических пилюль, которые путём алхимических трансформаций выведут адептов (их называют "пациентами") через уровни галлюцинаций (с третьего и до первого) в истинную реальность

 :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (09.11.2013), Ometoff (12.03.2016), Tong Po (08.11.2013), Алик (08.11.2013), Влад К (04.02.2014), Дифо (08.11.2013), Карма Зангпо (01.02.2014), Паня (08.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается?


По-видимому, имеется в виду вещественность, поскольку слово _реальность_ происходит от латинского _realis_ — вещественный.

----------


## Greedy

Человек сидит в комнате, уставившись в стену. Его глаза воспринимают отражённый свет от стены, но мозг при этом сформировал вполне целостную картинку пребывания в определённом месте в определённой позе. "Мы" существуем именно в этом _представлении_. Представление это — не есть подлинная реальность. "Подлинная" реальность — это непрерывный входной сигнал для мозга. Мозг этот сигнал обрабатывает по внутренней логике. Большая часть обработки является врождённой, как, например, создание трёхмерного представления.

Психологи любят прикалываться над этими особенностями обработки информации, придумывая различные оптические и другие иллюзии.
Но смысл именно в том, что наше представление — это не сама реальность. Это, на основе врождённых и приобретённых особенностей обработки информации, выстроенное целостное представление о том, как выглядит мир. Внутренние законы обработки информации требуют соблюдения причинности (основа для связанности представления) и предсказуемости (основа для стабильности представлений).

Иными словами, мозг выстраивает такую картинку мира, которая была бы наиболее стабильна, т. е. не требовала бы постоянной пересборки.

В принципе, это, вполне объясняет принятое буддийских текстах различное восприятие воды. Если врождённые особенности обработки информации однотипных событий у разных существ разные, то вполне можно прийти к тому, что одни существа будут создавать представление о воде, другие — о нектаре, а третьи — о гное.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.11.2013), Богдан Б (12.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот, кстати, известная религиозная секта психиатров говорит, что есть три способа восприятия нереального:
> 
> 1) иллюзия - это когда видишь какие-то вещи, которые при концентрации распадаются на составляющие. Особенно ярко это заметно в детстве и в изменённых состояниях сознания и психиатрических расстройствах, есть такой феномен, который называется "парейдолия" - это когда в рисунке обоев, коры дерева, узорах ткани видятся силуэты и лица, но стоит присмотреться - и они распадаются. То же самое со слухом (слышанье речи в радиопомехах и шуме воды).
> 
> 2) псевдогаллюцинации - это видение и слышание объектов и сущностей в пограничном состоянии сознания, проявляющиеся перед внутренним взором (подобно воспоминаниям или визуализации с закрытыми глазами), но ярко и отчётливо. При этом человек может отделять содержание псевдогаллюцинации от текущей реальности, но не может по своей воле прекратить их.
> 
> 3) истинные галлюцинации - видения и слышание, никак не отделяемые от реальности, а то и с более высоким внутренним приоритетом истинности, чем реальность. Все персонажи и объекты (звуки, прикосновения) истинных галлюцинаций воспринимаются непосредственно и никаким образом не могут быть отличены человеком от окружающей реальности, которая также может быть галлюцинацией.
> 
> Религиозная секта психиатров учит, что необходимо знать тип неведения человека для приготовления магических пилюль, которые путём алхимических трансформаций выведут адептов (их называют "пациентами") через уровни галлюцинаций (с третьего и до первого) в истинную реальность


А вот у меня в последние годы частенько эти подлинные вылезают, проснёшся ночью- кто-то ходит, или ещё что, потом врубишся всё исчезает. Теперь если просыпаюсь- на всякий случай так в полглаза пялюсь- пока эта реальность не востановиться.)))
А ещё помню- давно, ради эксперемента, зелье принял - из канабиса сделанное. Так смотрю руки из груди растут- думаю- галюцинация, и всёравно они также реальны как и мысль о их нереальности)) Во оно как- берегите крышу!)))

----------

Эделизи (09.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, так гораздо лучше))
> Это не упайя, кстати? Может оно так и существует, просто это очень стремно, и тут мы убегаем?


Не убегаем а узнаем себя, и больше от себя не бегаем, а мы на самом деле такие прекрасные!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Человек сидит в комнате, уставившись в стену. Его глаза воспринимают отражённый свет от стены, но мозг при этом сформировал вполне целостную картинку пребывания в определённом месте в определённой позе. "Мы" существуем именно в этом _представлении_. ....


Бывает в пещере и по два окна. У Тэда Джеймса описан случай шизофренички. Одна её субличность болела сахарным диабетом, вторая была физически здорова. При переключении между субличностями замеряли уровень сахара. Время изменения уровня сахара составляло порядка минуты во всем организме.

----------

Ometoff (12.03.2016), Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Бывает в пещере и по два окна. У Тэда Джеймса описан случай шизофренички. Одна её субличность болела сахарным диабетом, вторая была физически здорова. При переключении между субличностями замеряли уровень сахара. Время изменения уровня сахара составляло порядка минуты во всем организме.


Примерно на этом факте основывается обоснование сиддхи.
Мы всегда присутствует только в представлениях, собранных нашим разумом. Мы не существуем в некой материальной реальности. Материальная реальность и есть то самое представление, которым мы пользуемся, чтобы предсказывать развитие событий. Так работает наш разум.

Мы не разглядываем каждую деталь как что-то совершенно новое. У нас есть созданная нашим разумом предсказательная модель (материальный мир). И если всё идёт согласно предсказаниям, то мы не обращаем внимание на эти события. Наше внимание приковывают только те моменты, когда наша предсказательная модель (материальный мир) даёт сбой и происходит что-то, что требует переосмысления. Другие живые существа являются такими, вносящими хаос в нашу предсказательную модель, объектами. Мы видим  не _реальное живое существо_, а совокупное представление о нём, которое позволяет нам наиболее адекватно предсказывать то, что с ним будет происходить.

Дхармические религии основаны на предположении, что живые существами ведут себя на основании тех убеждений, которые есть у них. Таким образом, если наше совокупное представление о неком живом существе даёт более-менее адекватное предсказание его поведения, то наше представление должно коррелировать с их убеждениями. Если мы наблюдаем существо, у которого есть глубокое убеждение, что у него проблемы с сахаром, то наше личное совокупное представление будет отражать этот факт.


Важно понять, что материальный мир — это не жёсткая физическая реальность, а предсказательная модель мира, выстроенная нашим разумом. И изменения происходят не в жёсткой физической реальности, а в нашей предсказательной модели, если мы наблюдаем что-то, что не стыкуется с имеющейся у нас моделью.
Если мы наблюдаем неживую природу, то наша модель будет работать довольно чётко. Так как поведение неживой природы зависит исключительно от наших личных убеждений. Как врождённых, так и приобретённых.
Если мы наблюдаем живую природу, то наша модель будет давать сбои каждый раз, когда у наблюдаемого существа происходит смена убеждений. И чем серьёзней эта смена, тем более серьёзной перестройке подвергается наша предсказательная модель для этого существа.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.11.2013), Neroli (09.11.2013), Sten (08.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

И с какой же стадии не воззрения- но прямого переживания что "всё есть ум", и поплывёт этот мир для стороннего наблюдателя? Чего- то сколько- кто  не пыжится- мир всё на месте)) и не плывёт))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Есть мнение, что если предсказательную модель нормального человека заменить на тантрийскую (с просторными ячьими рогами и пр.), то придут санитары!

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И с какой же стадии не воззрения- но прямого переживания что "всё есть ум", и поплывёт этот мир для стороннего наблюдателя? Чего- то сколько- кто  не пыжится- мир всё на месте)) и не плывёт))


Есть такое расхожее бритское выражение: "У тебя сегодня случилось замлетрясение или нет?" Оно иносказательно -- про хороший секс, но, полагаю, и про прямое переживание в буддизме тоже вполне подойдёт.

----------


## Greedy

> И с какой же стадии не воззрения- но прямого переживания что "всё есть ум", и поплывёт этот мир для стороннего наблюдателя? Чего- то сколько- кто  не пыжится- мир всё на месте)) и не плывёт))


Мир не должен поплыть. Если мир поплывёт, значит предсказательная модель, выстроенная нашим разумом, дала серьёзные сбои.
"Всё есть ум" — это не разрушение предсказательной модели, а прекращение веры во внешний по отношению к ней мир. После чего можно начать исследовать внутреннюю логику работы этой предсказательной модели. В частности, сам причинно-следственных механизм формирования убеждений, которые корректируют эту модель. Пока мы верим в самостоятельный внешний для нашей предсказательной модели мир, мы пытаемся искать причины изменений не во внутренних механизмах, а в этом внешнем мире.




> Есть мнение, что если предсказательную модель нормального человека заменить на тантрийскую (с просторными ячьими рогами и пр.), то придут санитары!


Для анимистического мира той эпохи это была вполне нормальная, адекватная система, где и так каждый верил, что за каждым бугром в каждом камне живёт божество этого бугра и камня.
Но сами методы тантры направлены не на смену предсказательной модели, а на применения таких методов, которые в союзе с очень качественным сосредоточением позволяют провести "по живому" эксперименты, чтобы убедиться в том, каким же образом всё это работает.

----------

Atmo Kamal (11.11.2013), Люся Костина (11.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Современная наука о разуме продвинулась сейчас довольно далеко. Особенно с изобретением функциональной томографии.
Большинство врождённых убеждений нами не осознаются. Мы просто подобным образом воспринимаем мир. На основе знания об этих врождённых убеждениях о мироустройстве построены почти все оптические иллюзии.

Хороший список, которым можно себя поразвлекать, можно найти здесь: http://www.psy.msu.ru/illusion/

Но так воспринимается нами мир в непосредственном восприятии органами чувств. Потому что у нас есть множество врождённых убеждений о том, чем наши органы чувств являются.
Преимущество умственного представления объектов в том, что мы может многие из этих врождённых убеждений обойти.
Например, куб Неккера (http://www.psy.msu.ru/illusion/depth.html). Если смотреть глазами, то мы может быстро заметить, что можно по желанию менять его ориентацию. Но если мы представим этот же куб в уме, то такого фокуса с умственным представлением у нас проделать не получится. Потому что умственный образ будет изначально построен на определённом убеждении, в какую сторону направлен куб. Для смены нам надо будет сменить само это убеждение, представив другой куб.

Но не все врождённые убеждения можно обойти даже в умственном представлении.
Например, иллюзии перспективы (http://www.psy.msu.ru/illusion/size.html). Сколько на них не смотри, даже зная, что геометрия пространства здесь особая, восприятие некорректности размеров нам не изменить. Тоже самое произойдёт, если мы представим такую же картинку в уме. Там мы тоже не сможем изменить ещё видение. Выход для правильного восприятия данных картинок в уме только один: сначала выстроить пространство нужной конфигурации, а потом в это пространство добавить объекты. После этого мы можем спокойно созерцать выстроенную картинку и видеть все размеры правильным образом. Но этот фокус требует уже более серьёзных способностей к сосредоточению.

Визуализация полной мандалы — это, вообще, адские способности к визуализации. Но они позволяют прочувствовать весь механизм собирания всех представлений о мире.

----------

Atmo Kamal (11.11.2013), Богдан Б (12.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Добавлю также, что в психологии (нейрофизиологии) также известен и механизм возникновения иллюзии "я".

Модель мира, которую строит наш разум, нужна только для одной цели — предсказывать развитие событий.
Например, когда двигается наша рука, ум может а) предсказать сам факт, что будет движение; б) предсказать, к каким физическим ощущениям это движение приведёт.
Когда эти предсказания срабатывают правильно, то на функциональном томографе видно, что мозг ведёт себя довольно пассивно. Телесные ощущения подавляются. На этом основан тот факт, что себя нельзя пощекотать. Мозг точно предсказывает развитие событие и подавляет ощущения, так как они ему неинтересны (не вносят изменений в имеющуюся картину мира). При чём самому мозгу всё равно, чем мы двигаем: рукой или палкой, пока имеющаяся модель позволяет делать адекватные предсказания.

Как появляется иллюзия "я" (иллюзия контроля или свободной воли)? Если пред самим фактом движения руки ум зафиксирует намерение подвигать рукой, то он будет ожидать движения руки, т. е. правильно его предскажет. Сознание (бедный родственник нашего ума, которое узнаёт всё постфактум) воспримет данное успешное предсказание посредством намерения как "это сделал я". Тонкие эксперименты, умело подменяющие разные части этого процесса, показывают именно такой механизм формирования "я": связь намерения с успешно предсказанным движением.

Что происходит, когда предсказания либо не было, либо они оказалось существенно неверным? Мозг усиливает восприятие и активно его обрабатывает, чтобы сформировать новую картину мира, позволяющую предсказывать в будущем и это событие. Чувство "это сделал я" в этом случае не возникает.

Что должно произойти, если теоретически из этого процесса навсегда убрать "чувство себя"? Ум перестанет предсказывать события, так как предсказания строятся на причинно-следственных связях, а факт верного срабатывания этой связи есть ощущение "я". Перестав предсказывать события, ум не будет подавлять восприятие событий, которые раньше успешно предсказывались. Не занимаясь предсказаниями событий, ум не будет строить модель мира. Собственно, всё, конец пути.

В махаяне к этому концу пути ходить противопоказано.
Там, главным является не само отречение от мира, а сочувствие, смешанное с отречением.
Сочувствие, как драйвер для наших собственных действий, заставляет забыть о нашей картине мира и попытаться построить картину мира того существа, чтобы понять, каким именно образом ему можно помочь. Мы это делаем автоматически, общаясь друг с другом, — выстраиваем умственный образ картины мира собеседника, чтобы предсказывать его поведение. Чтобы строить более адекватные картины мира своих собеседников, необходимо проникать в механизмы, создающие эти картины мира.

Каким образом здесь происходит искоренение "чувства себя"? Здесь ум, всё также, не должен заниматься предсказаниями, иначе ему была бы необходима картина мира. Картину мира здесь заменяет Всеведение: полное знание всех возможных картин мира, которое достигается через полное познание механизма их построения.

Шраваки стремятся покинуть самсару (картину мира). Бодхисаттвы стремятся познать механизмы, приводящие к её формированию.

Ваджраяна предлагает методы, позволяющие напрямую потрогать эти механизмы.

----------

Atmo Kamal (11.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.11.2013), Карма Зангпо (01.02.2014), Люся Костина (11.11.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> 
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.



имеется ввиду что все конструкции непостоянны.  подвержены страданию и безличностны. такое понимание помогает не привязываться и увидеть себя как совокупность скандх

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> 
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.


  "Аз есмь", "Я есть", "Над небом и под небом я единственный достоин почитания" ,- это реальность, остальное от лукавого (или из ума)  :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Мне нравится объяснение "несуществования" всего у Кена МакЛеода. Он говорит, что весь мир - это наше переживание. Узнать ни то, откуда берётся это переживание, ни то, куда это переживание девается, не представляется возможным. А как мы называем ту вещь, которая берётся из ниоткуда, уходит в никуда и нигде не присутствует? Мы говорим, что она не существует  :Smilie: 

Вот здесь можно почитать полное его объяснение по этому поводу: http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=785

Не знаю, насколько это традиционно, если честно, но думаю, что вполне, так как Кен учился у Калу Ринпоче. Но это самое лучшее объяснение первого пунута лоджонга Атиши, которые я читал.

----------


## Нико

> Но это самое лучшее объяснение первого пунута лоджонга Атиши, которые я читал.


А какое именно сочинение Атиши по лоджонгу вам удалось прочесть?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А какое именно сочинение Атиши по лоджонгу вам удалось прочесть?


Ну, я в общем-то говорил про комментарии на 7 пунктов Геше Чекавы, про первый пункт. Читал комментарии Пемы Чодрон, Чогьяма Трунгпы, Шангпа Ринпоче, Рингу Тулку, на трайсикле какая-то ученица Чогьяма Трунгпы давала объяснения. А, ну, и Джамгона Конгтрула комментарии, да, конечно  :Smilie: 

А вот у самого Атиши по лоджонгу я читал только вот это: http://www.lotsawahouse.org/indian-m...y-bodhisattvas.

----------

Нико (10.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> 
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.


Реальностей бесконечное множество, каждая реальность реальна относительна себя самой. Каждая реальность равна любой другой реальности лишь потому что все они пусты от самобытия, все создано умом... Никакой внешней отдельности реальности от познающего  ее нет. Однажды поняв что нет смысла  окончательно развевать  идею Я"  можно научиться " гулять " между мирами ( тогда по сути практикующий обучается магии и познает иллюзоность видимого еще глубже, где " цветок танцует, а облако" поет)по крайней мере до тех пор.. Когда абсолютно не наиграешься, после чего небо будет просто синим, цветок пахнет... Узнав, что можно все изменить , так как все есть ум... Оставляешь все как есть, потому что уйти ты можешь всегда...

----------

Влад К (11.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

О несуществовании: 


> Таким образом, предметом дхьяны является непрерывно изменяющийся Текст-присутствие, организованный из противостоящих (соотнесенных) друг другу элементов. Дхьяна соответственно и есть работа с этим Текстом.
> Однако присутствие по своему определению не может быть предметом наблюдения пли созерцания. Присутствие не имеет наблюдателя, что само по себе исключает какой бы то ни было сторонний “взгляд” (просто не существует той “стороны”, откуда можно было бы созерцать присутствие или же каким-то образом на него воздействовать: присутствие может только присутствовать). Понятно, что наблюдатель, поглощенный присутствием, не может с ним работать: оно не является для него объектом и соответственно не может явиться предметом работы. Последняя оказывается невозможной. Но рассмотрим создавшуюся ситуацию с иной точки зрения.
> Если быть последовательными, то надлежит пойти еще дальше и признать условность всякого (данного) присутствия, признать его чистой игрой, где игроки одновременно являются и фигурами, подвластными чужой воле; и самой этой волей, практически не обусловленной ничем; и тем полем, на котором происходит разыгрываемое действие. Иными словами, Текст-присутствие каждый раз бывает представлен одновременно в трех ипостасях: автора — творца текста, складывающего и разбирающего присутствие по своему собственному усмотрению; всех возможных актантов, так или иначе манифестирующих себя в присутствии; того “поля”, на котором все эти манифестации разворачиваются.
> Таким образом, человек играет здесь в то, что он есть; как условие игры принимает то, что он есть, и это ставит его на самую грань между существованием и тем, что по условиям игры он должен именовать “ничто”. И тем не менее “ничто” является здесь не более чем областью, на которую не распространяются правила этой игры и для которой, возможно, существуют свои правила. Понятно, что говорить о невозможности чего бы то ни было здесь просто бессмысленно: в качестве творца присутствие само задает те правила, которые само же либо соблюдает, либо не соблюдает, одновременно являясь актантом. Принимая самый факт своего существования как условие игры и только, человек тем самым утверждает свою запредельность, свое несуществование, свое “ничто”. Это и позволяет ему открыть присутствие как “точку опоры” для преосуществления себя и мира. Как не-существующий он способен воздействовать на присутствие; как существующий — всецело охвачен присутствием, растворен в нем без остатка, но и то, и другое лишь две стороны одной Игры, которую разыгрывают все вещи, как бы и не будучи вещами, и которая по сути своей является движением к первоистоку, к средоточию всех превращений.   
> 
> В. Б. Коробов
> Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------

Влад К (11.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Реальность - это термин для практического обозначения феноменов на относительном уровне. На абсолютном уровне не существует никакой объективной реальности, которая познавалась бы органами чувств. В буддизме скорее всего отрицается не реальность, а вера в постоянство, которая приносит страдания. Сам способ функционирования феноменов не отрицается, а отрицается искаженное видение. В буддизме отрицание т.н. "реальности" - это метод для остановки концептуального мышления. Когда концептуальное мышление остановлено, ум неотделим от основы.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> На абсолютном уровне не существует никакой объективной реальности, которая познавалась бы органами чувств.


На абсолютном уровне не существует никакой объективной реальности, кроме самоосознавания.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.11.2013), Дмитрий Белов (11.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> На абсолютном уровне не существует никакой объективной реальности, кроме самоосознавания.


Так какой же это абсолютный уровень, когда есть сознание, которое к тому же себя познаёт? Если есть сознание, значит есть "я", которое думает, что себя познает, ИМХО.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Так какой же это абсолютный уровень, когда есть сознание, которое к тому же себя познаёт? Если есть сознание, значит есть "я", которое думает, что себя познает, ИМХО.


В том-то и дело, что это не эго-сознание, а изначальное осознавание: 


> Пустота, которая не является ничем,
> В сущности, есть самоосознавание и самоозарение.
> Именно она называется Татхагатагарбхой,
> А также Ваджрой безусловного смысла.
> 
> *Джамгон Конгтрул
> Гьюламейнамдрел*

----------

Алик (11.11.2013), Влад К (13.11.2013), Сергей Хос (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> В том-то и дело, что это не эго-сознание, а изначальное осознавание:


Я не очень разбираюсь в разделах школ, но мне кажется приведенный вами отрывок - это позиция Йогачары. С т.з. Мадхьямаки прасангики(с ней немного знаком) - не существует сознания, которое само себя познает.

----------


## Aion

Это позиция Мадхьямаки Жентонг.

----------

Влад К (11.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Спасибо, я не знал. Не могли бы скинуть ссылку, где бы подробно объяснялись позиции всех школ. Я слушал учение по мадхьямике около года назад и с тех пор не удосужился расширить своё понимание.

----------


## Aion

У Берзина есть: Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций

----------

Влад К (11.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> У Берзина есть: Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций


Выходит деление школ - это просто обозначение ОДНОГО разными терминами.
Терминология

"Каковы же тогда основные отличия пяти тибетских традиций? Одно из главных — это использование той или иной терминологии. В бон по большей части затрагиваются те же вопросы, что и в буддизме, но при обсуждении многих из них используются другие термины и наименования. Даже различные буддийские школы вкладывают разный смысл в одни и те же термины. На самом деле это обстоятельство представляет собой серьезное препятствие для тех, кто пытается изучать тибетский буддизм в целом. Даже в пределах одной традиции разные авторы по-разному определяют одни и те же термины; и даже один и тот же автор порой по-разному определяет термины в своих разных текстах. Не зная, какой именно смысл кроется за теми или иными техническими терминами, употребляемыми разными авторами, мы можем стать жертвами серьезных заблуждений. Позвольте мне привести несколько примеров.

Гелугпа говорят, что ум — понимаемый как осознавание объектов — непостоянен, в то время как кагьюпа и ньингмапа утверждают, что он постоянен. Кажется, что эти две точки зрения противоречат одна другой и взаимоисключающие, однако на самом деле это не так. Говоря о «непостоянстве», гелугпа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов меняется каждое мгновение, так как осознаваемые объекты сами ежемоментно меняются. Говоря о «постоянстве», кагьюпа и ньингмапа имеют в виду, что осознавание объектов длится вечно; его основная природа не подвергается каким-либо воздействиям и, таким образом, никогда не меняется. Обе стороны вполне могли бы согласиться с утверждениями друг друга, но из-за того, что они используют один термин с разными значениями, создается впечатление, что они полностью противоречат друг другу. Конечно же, кагьюпа и ньингмапа сказали бы, что сознание каждого индивида каждое мгновение воспринимает или познает различные объекты; также и гелугпа, разумеется, согласятся с тем, что ум каждого индивида — это протяженность осознавания объектов, не имеющая ни начала, ни конца.

Еще один пример — это термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Гелугпа говорят, что все существует в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения, имея при этом в виду, что явления существуют в качестве «того» или «этого» в зависимости от слов и концепций, способных достоверно обозначить их как «то» или «это». Познаваемые явления — это основа для обозначения, к которой применяются обозначающие их слова и концепции. В познаваемых явлениях нет ничего такого, что само по себе наделяло бы их существованием и характеристиками. Итак, для гелугпинцев существование в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения равнозначно пустотности — полного отсутствия невозможных способов существования.

С другой стороны, кагьюпа говорят, что абсолютная природа пребывает за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения. Звучит так, словно они утверждают независимое бытие этой абсолютной природы, существующей в силу самой себя, а не благодаря взаимозависимому возникновению. Но это не так. Здесь кагьюпа говорят о «взаимозависимом возникновении», имея в виду двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения. Окончательная или глубинная природа явлений находится за пределами взаимозависимого возникновения в том смысле, что она не возникает в зависимости от отсутствия осознанности по отношению к реальности (неведения). Гелугпа также приняли бы это утверждение. Просто они подругому используют термин «взаимозависимое возникновение». Многие расхождения в позициях тибетских школ происходят из-за такой разницы в значении ключевых терминов. Это одна из основных причин путаницы и неверного понимания."

Это проблема не только тибетского буддизма. ИМХО, между тхеравадой, ваджраяной и дзен - такие же непонятки происходят. Все говорят об одном и том же, но почему-то, кто-то выше, а кто-то ниже.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Выходит деление школ - это просто обозначение ОДНОГО разными терминами.


Му!   :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.


Что они конкретно под этим имеют в виду? ))
Может нужно у данного конкретного учителя спросить, по мотивам его этого утверждения?

Можно почитать ламрим Ченмо, Цже Цонкапы, описание воззрения мадхъямики-прасангики в разделе "предмет отрицания" )
Там это подробно расписано. "Существует" или "не существует", или "ни существует ни не-существует" или "и существует и не существует", и как именно. И всякое такое прочее по теме. Чётко, и конкретно написано.

Так же можно посмотреть видео-лекцию Геше Еше Табхе, на тему комментария на сутру сердца запредельной мудрости: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyrhPAeti9g
Он там тоже весьма подробно разъясняет многие моменты по этому поводу. В частности на тему постижения шуньяты концептуально, медитативно и непосредственно (что наверное уже не совсем по теме данного обсуждения).

А сейчас вопрос выглядит очень расплывчато.

----------

Neroli (12.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А сейчас вопрос выглядит очень расплывчато.


Мой вопрос выглядит расплывчато?

Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии. 
Вернее, когда нас убеждают, что все нереально, что должно с нами произойти? ))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Мой вопрос выглядит расплывчато?
> 
> Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии. 
> Вернее, когда нас убеждают, что все нереально, что должно с нами произойти? ))


Утверждение, что "всё нереально" настолько расплывчато, что его можно трактовать как угодно, вплоть до противоположного.
Получится, что тот, кто утверждал это, имел в виду что-то одно, тот, кто спрашивает об этом - понял совсем по другому, а тот, кто будет отвечать на вопрос - будет отвечать на совсем третье.

Можно например понять вопрос как:
1. "ничего не существует" (нигилизм)
2. "все видимости лишены внутренне присущих качеств"
3. "все проявления не имеют самосущего, независимого бытия"
4. "всё естьу м, а ума не существует"
5. "всё есть ум- и ум существует самосуще"
6. "всё существует, но не так, как нам кажется, а как-то по другому - в этом и нереальность"

...и так далее.
Что из этого, или из каких других многих возможных интерпретаций вы имели в виду?
И имел ли в виду *именно эту интерпретацию* Ваш Учитель, который это утверждал?

----------

Сергей Ч (12.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ...Что происходит, когда предсказания либо не было, либо они оказалось существенно неверным?...


А Вы что нибудь слышали об эксперименте, когда человеку надевают видео-очки, а видео-камеру надевают на манекен? Человек видит тело манекена как свое. Потом начинают чесать манекен и человека. Постепенно человек отождествляет свое тело с телом манекена. Я слышал, что добивались временного переселения ума в манекен.
Было бы интересно узнать подробнее.

----------

Ometoff (12.03.2016)

----------


## Greedy

> А Вы что нибудь слышали об эксперименте, когда человеку надевают видео-очки, а видео-камеру надевают на манекен? Человек видит тело манекена как свое. Потом начинают чесать манекен и человека. Постепенно человек отождествляет свое тело с телом манекена. Я слышал, что добивались временного переселения ума в манекен.
> Было бы интересно узнать подробнее.


Это всё давно известно.
Уму (мозгу для нейрофизиологов) для эффективного предсказания нужен механизм поощрения успешного предсказания, чтобы повышать достоверность правильных предсказаний. Это поощрение выполняет то, что раньше называлось центром удовольствия. Сейчас его предназначение и механизм работы известен. Когда распознавание прошло удачно, в мозгу вырабатывается, например, дофамин, который блокирует дальнейшую работу мозга по распознаванию, заменяя его переживанием удовольствия.

Т. е. нам либо хорошо, приятно, когда мозг по большей части предугадывает развитие событий. Либо мозг занимается активным перестроением картины мира, если его предсказания не срабатывают. Поэтому уединение в спокойной местности с неподвижным окружением очень приятно, если, конечно, мозг научается смотреть на эту неподвижность, а не исследовать какие-то свои умственные фантазии.

Далее. Зачем я об этом сказал или какую функцию выполняет "чувство себя".
Система предсказания ума (мозга для нейрофизиологов) работает на основе причинно-следственной логики. Ум в каждый конкретный момент имеет конкретную картину мира. Эта картина мира содержит предсказание, каким образом она изменится. Сознание это внутреннее предсказание фиксирует как "намерение". Если ум фиксирует успешность этого предсказания (намерения), то сознание получает от мозга так называемое "чувство деятеля": "это сделал я". Это "чувство себя" означает только то, что мозг в данный момент успешно предсказывает события исходя из внутреннего предсказания (намерения).

Чтобы было понятнее, приведу пример.
Мозг имеет какую-то картину мира и имеет внутреннее предсказание, что в этой картине мира положение руки должно поменяться. Если в течение 5-10 секунд положение руки поменяется в соответствии с этим предсказанием, то мозг подавит сигналы, идущие от тела, вызванные его движением, а сознание зафиксирует "реализацию намеренного действия" ("я подвигал рукой"). Если руку подменить на манекен и успешно двигать её, например, роботом, фиксируя факт наличия у человека желания подвигать рукой, то человек не заметит подмену: мозг сработает по привычной схеме и скажет сознанию, что он подвигал этой рукой, хотя фактически он мог даже не успеть начать двигать своей настоящей рукой. Потому что мозгу на эту физическую (точнее, наблюдаемую со стороны другими) реальность плевать. Он о ней ничего не знает. Он знает только свою текущую предсказательную модель и озабочен только тем, чтобы эта модель успешно срабатывала (т.е. как можно чаще приводила к чувству удовольствия). Для этого он её постоянно корректирует.


Ситуация с чесанием - это более простой способ обдурить мозг.
Мозг видит тело манекена, видит, что его начинают чесать. В нём рождается внутреннее предсказание (тут уже, конечно, намерением это не назвать, поэтому правильнее говорить именно внутреннее предсказание), что это чесание будет вызывать определённые физические ощущения. Если в этот же момент чешут настоящую руку, то мозг радуется, что предсказал правильно. Переживается удовольствие, и а сознанию "горделиво" сообщается, что это его рука, так как внутреннее предсказание сработало правильно. Небольшой период закрепления этой связи и мозг начнёт автоматом подавлять всякие ощущения, которые идут от "руки манекена". Более того, он даже начнёт испытывать боль от уколов, порезов (с настоящей рукой уже ничего не делается), так как мозг будет просто жить в своих предсказаниях.

Почему мозг не будет замечать, что реальных сигналов нет? Потому что мозг не делит "виртуальные сигналы" и "реальные". Любые сигналы, реальные, воображаемые, предсказываемые, приводят к активации определённых зон. И не важно, как эта зона активировалась. Через предсказание или через реальные сигналы. Так как даже в случае реальных сигналов, которые совпадают с предсказываемыми, эта область мозга подавляется как раз тем самым впрыском удовольствия.

Ещё проще объяснить это так.
Мозг считает, что ощущения должны вызвать активацию таких-то зон. Он эти зоны подавляет, впрыскивая удовольствие. Если нигде больше активации не происходит (предсказание было правильным), либо вообще не было внешнего сигнала, то мозг доволен.

Если же внешний сигнал приводит к активации других зон, то впрыснутое удовольствие не может препятствовать активации мозга и он начинает пересматривать картину мира, чтобы в следующий раз правильно впрыснуть удовольствие.

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Таким образом, проблема "я", с точки зрения нейрофизиологии, это проблема наличия внутренних предсказаний, внутренних ожиданий развития событий. Эти внутренние ожидания, чаще всего, являются тем, что мы называем "намерением".
Причина внутренних ожиданий в реактивности мышления. А реактивность мышления вытекает из тех принципов, по которым мозг перестраивает картину мира в случае неудачи. На эту тему есть масса споров, но точно известно, что этот процесс автоматический, и опирается он на уже имеющийся положительный опыт предсказания.

Т. е., чтобы избавиться от внутреннего предсказания, необходимо приучить мозг к удовольствию через определённые раздражители.
Способ, предложенный Буддой, - это культивировать воззрение, что всё не является мной. Т. е. культивировать восприятие, при котором мозг наслаждается тем, что не ожидает никаких ощущений, не ожидает никаких изменений и т. д. Это, судя по всему, есть ниродха. Добившись от такого восприятия положительной реакции, ум начинает кайфовать от того, что не делает предсказаний.

Сейчас наш ум кайфует от телесных ощущений, от правильного предсказания по пяти каналам чувствования. В дхьянах и бесформенных погружениях ум кайфует от определённых только умственных ощущений. Вмешательство в этот кайф посторонних ощущений разрушает погружение, так как нарушается предсказание. В ниродхе ум кайфует от "отсутствия ощущений". А по выходу из ниродхи снова в ощущения, если ум привык кайфовать от "отсутствия ощущений", то он вместо предсказаний предпочитает кайфовать от "непредсказывания" (т. е. от того самого объекта "состояния прекращения"), которое теперь всегда в его потоке.

В махаяне всё несколько иначе.

----------

Ometoff (12.03.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Познавательно, спасибо! Если бы все проходило через мозг, то человечество давно сьели какие-нибудь шустрые животные. imho мозг - мега координатор всего тела. И насколько мне известно, мозг - не единственное самостоятельное нервное образование. Есть еще энерическая нервная система и кардио нервная подсистема. Энтерическая, например, НС заведует мгновенными биовыживательными реакциями. Я, например, в детсве успел вытащить палец из заячего капкана еще до того, как он захлопнулся. Мозг бы не успел так быстро сообразить.

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Познавательно, спасибо! Если бы все проходило через мозг, то человечество давно сьели какие-нибудь шустрые животные. imho мозг - мега координатор всего тела. И насколько мне известно, мозг - не единственное самостоятельное нервное образование. Есть еще энерическая нервная система и кардио нервная подсистема. Энтерическая, например, НС заведует мгновенными биовыживательными реакциями.


Для мозга (ума) весь внешний мир - не более чем предсказательная модель. Он ничего не знает о том, что, вообще, есть какой-то внешний мир с его физическими законами. Он его даже не воспринимает. Всё, что воспринимает мозг (ум), - это ошибки в предсказаниях. Если ошибок нет, то он просто кайфует.

Хотят люди размышлять, что происходит в реальном, внешнем, физическом мире - пускай размышляют. Для мозга (ума) это, всё равно, будет лишь предсказательная модель, причём очень далёкая от модели, связанной с пятью каналами восприятия. Пять каналов восприятия обрабатываются своей логикой, почти полностью врождённой, которая изменению не подлежит, какой бы продвинутой  при этом не была бы модель, построенная на основе шестого канала.

----------

Алик (13.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Утверждение, что "всё нереально" настолько расплывчато, что его можно трактовать как угодно, вплоть до противоположного.
> Получится, что тот, кто утверждал это, имел в виду что-то одно, тот, кто спрашивает об этом - понял совсем по другому, а тот, кто будет отвечать на вопрос - будет отвечать на совсем третье.
> 
> Можно например понять вопрос как:
> 1. "ничего не существует" (нигилизм)
> 2. "все видимости лишены внутренне присущих качеств"
> 3. "все проявления не имеют самосущего, независимого бытия"
> 4. "всё естьу м, а ума не существует"
> 5. "всё есть ум- и ум существует самосуще"
> ...


Совсем плохо)) "Говорим партия - подразумеваем Ленин"?
Почему нельзя называть вещи своими именами? Именно взять и сказать один из этих шести пунктов, например? А не нечто расплывчатое...

зы: я вот сейчас поняла как комментарии к сутрам пишутся))

----------


## Антончик

> Совсем плохо)) "Говорим партия - подразумеваем Ленин"?
> Почему нельзя называть вещи своими именами? Именно взять и сказать один из этих шести пунктов, например? А не нечто расплывчатое...


Вот-вот, я именно об этом и говорю. То есть как раз прошу уточнить )

----------


## Neroli

> Вот-вот, я именно об этом и говорю. То есть как раз прошу уточнить )


Я не могу уточнить, сказали, что все не реально. Так я слышала...

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013), Паня (14.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Мой вопрос выглядит расплывчато?
> 
> Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии. 
> Вернее, когда нас убеждают, что все нереально, что должно с нами произойти? ))


Если убеждают- ничего не произойдет,  просто повод задуматься  а как же все на самом деле...
Если один раз пережили Как все есть...  То  переживается инсайт вроде... " а Будда то не обманывал".. , тогда начинается глубокое изучение" почему я не там, а здесь"... Ну когда в этом постижении утвердились, то Вас уже нет... Есть тот, кто вошел в единый поток, где все видится " Как есть ".

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не очень разбираюсь в разделах школ, но мне кажется приведенный вами отрывок - это позиция Йогачары.


Это позиция махамадхьямаки линии Шантаракшиты.

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии.


на самом деле? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так какой же это абсолютный уровень, когда есть сознание, которое к тому же себя познаёт? Если есть сознание, значит есть "я", которое думает, что себя познает, ИМХО.


Определение ума - "просто ясность и осознавание". А что ему и осознавать-то, если не самого себя?
И вообще, в определенном смысле путь Пробуждения - в укреплении эгоцентрации, образно говоря "В расширении эгоцентрации до размеров горы Меру" )))

----------


## Neroli

> на самом деле? ))))


что, никакого "самого дела" нету что ли? в этом весь смысл?))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> что, никакого "самого дела" нету что ли? в этом весь смысл?))


Не, Далай Лама говорил, что смысл любых шевелений- это чтоб было хорошо. А хорошо наступает, когда перестаёшь хотеть "хорошо". А чтоб перестать хотеть "хорошо", его "на самом деле" и не находишь- хитрость такая)))

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013), Влад К (13.11.2013), Паня (14.11.2013), Юй Кан (13.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Для мозга (ума) весь внешний мир - не более чем предсказательная модель. Он ничего не знает о том, что, вообще, есть какой-то внешний мир с его физическими законами. Он его даже не воспринимает. Всё, что воспринимает мозг (ум), - это ошибки в предсказаниях. Если ошибок нет, то он просто кайфует.
> 
> Хотят люди размышлять, что происходит в реальном, внешнем, физическом мире - пускай размышляют. Для мозга (ума) это, всё равно, будет лишь предсказательная модель, причём очень далёкая от модели, связанной с пятью каналами восприятия. Пять каналов восприятия обрабатываются своей логикой, почти полностью врождённой, которая изменению не подлежит, какой бы продвинутой  при этом не была бы модель, построенная на основе шестого канала.


Если сравнить с компьютером, то мозг и тело - это оборудование (hardware), на котором работают программы  (software), которые не имеют материального воплощения. 

Мозг имеет несколько основных режимов - бета, альфа, тета и дельта. Не вдаваясь в подробности:
бета - это сдесь и сейчас, 
альфа - это мечтания, образы , 
тета - детская радость или хорошая медитация,
дельта - сон или глубокое самадхи.

В режимах тета и дельта тело либо совсем не чувствуется, либо ослаблены болевые реакции, то есть все в порядке с моделью мира.

----------


## Нико

> Не, Далай Лама говорил, что смысл любых шевелений- это чтоб было хорошо. А хорошо наступает, когда перестаёшь хотеть "хорошо". А чтоб перестать хотеть "хорошо", его "на самом деле" и не находишь- хитрость такая)))


Чего-то я про Далай-ламу и смысл шевелений тут не совсем поняла  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Чего-то я про Далай-ламу и смысл шевелений тут не совсем поняла


)))

Это о том, что мотивация действий всех живых- не страдать и стать счастливым.
(ето язык у нас такой)))

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013), Антончик (13.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (14.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.11.2013), Карма Зангпо (01.02.2014), Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013), Паня (14.11.2013), Юй Кан (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Определение ума - "просто ясность и осознавание". А что ему и осознавать-то, если не самого себя?


Под осознаванием, как мне кажется, подразумевается беспрерывное отрицание концепций и идей, которые возникают на основе цепляния за "я". Когда такое отрицание иллюзорных мыслеформ становится стабильным - проявляется ясность, не в уме или сознании, а повсеместно - проявляется во всех объектах.



> И вообще, в определенном смысле путь Пробуждения - в укреплении эгоцентрации, образно говоря "В расширении эгоцентрации до размеров горы Меру" )))


Например, я задаю себе вопрос - где ум, который переживает привязанность к красивому объекту - вкусное пирожное. В данном случае пирожное является объектом ума, а привязанность - фактором. В этом смысле всё является проявлением моего ума, но где сам ум? Когда, я начинаю поиск этого ума, он тут же исчезает и появляется новый момент сознания. Но перед тем как возникает новая мысль - в уме нет ничего. Даже самого ума нет. ИМХО, сознание - это бесконечная череда мыслей, моментов сознания. На основе предыдущего момента возникает следующий. И как только предыдущий момент сознания становится следующим - он тут же исчезает. Можно сказать, что это один и тот же поток. Но как на него указать, если он тут же исчезает?

----------


## Влад К

> Му!


Точнее не скажешь.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А хорошо наступает, когда перестаёшь хотеть "хорошо". А чтоб перестать хотеть "хорошо", его "на самом деле" и не находишь- хитрость такая)))


А хорошо наступает, когда понимаешь, что когда тебе "не хорошо" - это на самом деле "хорошо". Тогда уже и хотеть "хорошо" неинтересно.

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> А хорошо наступает, когда понимаешь, что когда тебе "не хорошо" - это на самом деле "хорошо". Тогда уже и хотеть "хорошо" неинтересно.


Не, что вы пишете- это либо уровень Дзогчена, либо рабов какая- нибудь религия разводит.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не, что вы пишете- это либо уровень Дзогчена, либо рабов какая- нибудь религия разводит:


А дзогчен-то причем, я конечно понимаю что для многих это экзотика типа шамана с бубном, но упоминать в одном предложении с мирскими религиями считаю неуместно.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не, что вы пишете- это либо уровень Дзогчена, либо рабов


Ну, не знаю, я свое видение пишу. 

Если я страдаю, понимаю почему я страдаю, (а эта причнно-следственная связь всегда справедлива, потому что все обусловленно), не стараюсь во что бы-то ни стало это страдание прекратить, просто переживаю его и могу в любой момент переключиться на что-то приятное и перестать страдать, то что в этом плохого?

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда, *я начинаю поиск* этого ума, он тут же исчезает и появляется новый момент сознания.


А что будет, если продолжать пребывать в этом самом "я начинаю поиск"?

----------


## Neroli

> Если я страдаю, понимаю почему я страдаю, (а эта причнно-следственная связь всегда справедлива, потому что все обусловленно), не стараюсь во что бы-то ни стало это страдание прекратить, просто переживаю его и могу в любой момент переклюситься на что-то приятное и перестать страдать, то что в этом плохого?


Последнее время пробую пытаться испытать положительную эмоцию там, где "принято" испытывать отрицательную.
Например, "он меня не любит" - прелестно, со мной никогда еще не случалось ничего более восхитительного, как же я этому рада! Главное еще попытаться соответствующую эмоцию воспроизвести, и все... привычная картина мира трещит по швам)) 
Не знаю откуда я такую методу взяла, но вряд ли сама придумала))

----------


## sergey

> Последнее время пробую пытаться испытать положительную эмоцию там, где "принято" испытывать отрицательную.
> ...
> Не знаю откуда я такую методу взяла, но вряд ли сама придумала))


Что-то похожее еще Том Сойер давным давно использовал:
http://psy.1september.ru/article.php?ID=200304409

P.S. Эмоции появляются в результате восприятия чего-либо. Если изменяется ракурс восприятия, то возникают и другие эмоции. )

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> А что будет, если продолжать пребывать в этом самом "я начинаю поиск"?


Это будет просто концентрация на одном объекте. В данном случае - это метод успокоения ума. Однонаправленная концентрация за счет которой мысли прекращают свое движение, но всё равно присутствует центр "я".

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Последнее время пробую пытаться испытать положительную эмоцию там, где "принято" испытывать отрицательную.
> Например, "он меня не любит" - прелестно, со мной никогда еще не случалось ничего более восхитительного, как же я этому рада! Главное еще попытаться соответствующую эмоцию воспроизвести, и все... привычная картина мира трещит по швам)) 
> Не знаю откуда я такую методу взяла, но вряд ли сама придумала))


Я бы немножко по другому думала : "он меня не любит" - мне плохо, но все справедливо, значит заслужила (наверное, сама кого-то когда-то не любила, или какая-то иная причина ), сейчас отдаю этот долг, я отдаю долг - прелестно, зачем мне долги?все долги надо отдать, так сказать, отстрадать!"

Но и Ваш способ тоже хорош!

----------


## Neroli

> Я бы немножко по другому думала : "он меня не любит" - мне плохо, но все справедливо, значит заслужила (наверное, сама кого-то когда-то не любила), сейчас отдаю этот долг, я отдаю долг - прелестно, зачем мне долги?все долги надо отдать!"


Я раньше так делала. Но у меня это не работает, потому что присутствует непроверяемая гипотеза, что я "заслужила и отдаю долг". Я этого наверняка не знаю... ))
И никаких "плохо, но справедливо"... )) Хорошо мне, хорошо!!! )))

это так... образно))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я раньше так делала. Но у меня это не работает, потому что присутствует непроверяемая гипотеза, что я "заслужила и отдаю долг". Я этого наверняка не знаю... ))
> И никаких "плохо, но справедливо"... )) Хорошо мне, хорошо!!! )))


Хорошо, что хорошо! :Kiss:  Но я ж религозный фанатик от буддизма: карма - для меня святое! Поэтому и работает! :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не знаю откуда я такую методу взяла, но вряд ли сама придумала))


А звать такую методу -- рефреймингом. Вот. : )

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А звать такую методу -- рефреймингом. Вот. : )


Спасибо, буду знать. Хоть НЛП и не люблю...

----------

Юй Кан (13.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Спасибо, буду знать. Хоть НЛП и не люблю...


А этот способ (и Ваш, и мой - суть одно и тоже), универсальный психотерапевтический, его не только НЛП использует.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо, буду знать. Хоть НЛП и не люблю...


При чём тут любовь? %)
НЛП -- просто средство/инструмент, которое можно использовать как во благо, так и во славу кузькиной мамы...

----------


## Neroli

> Хорошо, что хорошо! Но я ж религозный фанатик от буддизма: карма - для меня святое! Поэтому и работает!


Смотрите, Мира. Если вдруг вы разочаруетесь в буддизме... что будет с вашими методами работы с сознанием, основанными на его догмах? Как думаете?

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> При чём тут любовь? %)
> НЛП -- просто средство/инструмент, которое можно использовать как во благо, так и во славу кузькиной мамы...


Потому что любовь всегда причем))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что любовь всегда причем))


Чё, правда? Тогда не-любовь к НЛП или чему ещё -- точно не при делах! : )
(И это, даже если неугодно, тоже рефрейм. : )

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, не знаю, я свое видение пишу. 
> 
> Если я страдаю, понимаю почему я страдаю, (а эта причнно-следственная связь всегда справедлива, потому что все обусловленно), не стараюсь во что бы-то ни стало это страдание прекратить, просто переживаю его и могу в любой момент переключиться на что-то приятное и перестать страдать, то что в этом плохого?


Я имел ввиду метод либо "другого угла зрения"- "это бог послал-ему виднее, это карма отрабатывается, это так и должно быть плохо, а на на самом деле всё к лучшему в будущем"- это то- что вы описали. И второй-если кто умеет: всё воспринимает как ясность-пустоту-блаженство- без разницы плохое-хорошее...

----------


## Greedy

> А что будет, если продолжать пребывать в этом самом "я начинаю поиск"?


Это очень тонкое умение. Не вывести логическую модель, а напрямую увидеть то, каким образом ум переходит из безмятежного состояния в состояние активной мысли. В учениях по махамудре говорится, что прозрение в этом направлении открывает истинную природу ума.
А так, да. Мы может только гадать (строить умозаключения), чем отличается ум, который безмятежен, и который размышляет.

----------

Влад К (02.02.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.11.2013), Сергей Хос (13.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Последнее время пробую пытаться испытать положительную эмоцию там, где "принято" испытывать отрицательную.
> Например, "он меня не любит" - прелестно, со мной никогда еще не случалось ничего более восхитительного, как же я этому рада! Главное еще попытаться соответствующую эмоцию воспроизвести, и все... привычная картина мира трещит по швам)) 
> Не знаю откуда я такую методу взяла, но вряд ли сама придумала))


Очень Хороший способ узнать, то " , что  представил то и есть" ... Если после постижения,  все превращать в путь: любую идею, ожидание, приятное и неприятное... Накапливать благую карму, отсекая привязанность к "Я", для этого можно осознанно выбрать тот образ мысли и действия , в котором постоянно придется  " отбрасывать" привязанность к эгоистичности , например полностью посвятив себя служению и заботе о других, оставлять все как есть... Ничего не оставив для себя ...то быстро будешь продвигаться к пробуждению  и в определенной момент напрямую постигнешь  пустотность.   На этом пути происходит и связь с окружающим, потому как посредством проявления сострадания мы отсекаем привязанность к себе самому  и одновременно познаём  все" Как есть" , так как в этом процессе наша самость постепенно "растворяется "
Если  постижения  не произошло, то двигаться будет намного труднее, потому как все это служение будет восприниматься как жертва или рабство, и будет рождаться агрессия или раздражение с  позиции почему " я должен или должна". Эго человека в принципе не хочется подчиняться , а тем более забывать о себе любимом:-).  Можно использовать разные способы для познания, но ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ  самый превосходный способ и главное простой. Желаю мудрости и терпения .

----------

Алексей Л (14.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Если  постижения  не произошло, то двигаться будет намного труднее, потому как все это служение будет восприниматься как жертва или рабство, и будет рождаться агрессия или раздражение с  позиции почему " я должен или должна".


Тут теорию надо подключать.
Говно за другими убирать в учении Будды предлагается не для служения за другими, а для проникновения в природу желания. Чтобы опытным путём понять, что движет тем человеком, что делает его счастливым. Этому проникновению помогает "ви́дение всего подобным иллюзии", когда понимаешь, что тот конкретный человек хочет не конкретную физическую плюшку, а соответствие своим ожиданиям. Что другой человек — это не некое существо в реальном мире и _правильное расположение предметов_ в этом мире сделает его счастливым, а некое понимание происходящего и ожидания в отношении происходящего. Совпадение с ожиданиями делает человека счастливым. Расхождение с ожиданиями делает человека несчастным.

Манипуляции с материальным миром — это не место для каких-то истин, не место для "истинно правильного поведения", а инструмент воздействия на состояние другого человека. От примитивного одноходового воздействия (порадовать/огорчить), до более глубокой перестройки у человека системы ожиданий.
И здесь буддийские истины (всё непостоянно, цепляние к непостоянному страдательно, отсутствие такого цепляния — непреходящее счастье, всё происходит взаимозависимо и т. д.) являются описанием логики, позволяющей перейти к непреходящей радости. Будда нигде не говорит, что всё непостоянно и точка. Будда именно говорит, в чём проблема непостоянства, а именно в страдательности цепляния к непостоянству.

Когда Будда читает свои лекции о непостоянстве, страдательности и безличности, он читает их тем, кто хорошо понимает механизм страдания и радости. Для его слушателей очевидно, что цепляние к непостоянству приводит к страдательности, так как постоянно не соответствует ожиданиям. Это вызывает естественное разочарование в непостоянном, как источнике страдания, а не счастья.

Когда Будда говорит, что страдательное безлично, то он говорит это тем, кто хорошо понимает механизм образования "я". Для его слушателей очевидно, что "я" возникает тогда, когда происходит совпадение с ожиданиями (как можно называть что-то "я, личным", если оно, в общем случае, не подчиняется волению).

Ну а дальше идёт лишь следствие привыкания, что на самом деле "это не я, не моё, я не таков" в отношении пяти совокупностей цепляния, а иллюзия, что они "я, моё, таков" — не более чем следствие случайный совпадений желаний и наблюдаемого. В итоге разочарование в воспринимаемом переходит в беспристрастность (прекращение в этих совпадениях видеть проявления "себя"), посредством которого ум освобождается.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Смотрите, Мира. Если вдруг вы разочаруетесь в буддизме... что будет с вашими методами работы с сознанием, основанными на его догмах? Как думаете?


Найду что-то другое. Природа не терпит пустоты (хотя, возможно, является пустотностью  :Smilie: )

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я имел ввиду метод либо "другого угла зрения"- "это бог послал-ему виднее, это карма отрабатывается, это так и должно быть плохо, а на на самом деле всё к лучшему в будущем"- это то- что вы описали. И второй-если кто умеет: всё воспринимает как ясность-пустоту-блаженство- без разницы плохое-хорошее...


Дорогой друг, со мной надо проще разговаривать! Я ж ниче не поняла :EEK!: , а хотелось!

П.с. в бога я не верю, а вот в то, что хорошо могу накосячить (и уже накосячила) очень даже...

П.п.с. ну если еще ответственность и внимательность к своим поступкам добавить, то все верно - 1-ый вариант. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (14.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дорогой друг, со мной надо проще разговаривать! Я ж ниче не поняла, а хотелось!
> 
> П.с. в бога я не верю, а вот в то, что хорошо могу накосячить (и уже накосячила) очень даже...


Ну первое это, когда что-то плохо, посмотреть на это по иному и найти что-то хорошее ( ну в крайнем случае справедливое). А второе- это метод замечать, что всё что переживаешь, это процесс думания- узнавания)) а вообще болтовня-это пустая моя- фик с ним)))

----------

Мира Смирнова (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это будет просто концентрация на одном объекте. В данном случае - это метод успокоения ума.


Почему именно успокоения? если ум не просто покоится на объекте, а "осваивает" его, это уже випашьяна.

----------

Нико (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что, никакого "самого дела" нету что ли? в этом весь смысл?))


"На самом деле" есть татхата. Категория "есть" в данном случае означает "истинно-сущее". И "зеленое" как истинно-сущее так же пусто от собственного признака (своей зелености) как и "синее". Но тем не менее тождество между ними не устанавливается и на этом абс. уровне. То есть они разные, но не различные.
В общем, сложное это дело, трудно объяснить. Не случайно тибетцы для обозначения татхаты придумали такие смешные выражения, как: "именно это самое" (de kho na nyid), "типа того" (de bzhin nyid), и т.д.

----------

Neroli (13.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В общем, сложное это дело, трудно объяснить. Не случайно тибетцы для обозначения татхаты придумали такие смешные выражения, как: "именно это самое" (de kho na nyid), "типа того" (de bzhin nyid), и т.д.


Хос, ржу не могу!!!! Только что дошло :Facepalm:

----------


## Влад К

> Почему именно успокоения? если ум не просто покоится на объекте, а "осваивает" его, это уже випашьяна.


Объясните пожалуйста, что вы имеете виду когда говорите "осваивает"? Дело в том,ИМХО, что випашьяна - это отрицание омрачающих эмоций. Когда практикуется випашьяна, нужно в потоке ума поддерживать вопрос - где ум, который переживает омрачения?

----------


## Нико

> Объясните пожалуйста, что вы имеете виду когда говорите "осваивает"? Дело в том,ИМХО, что випашьяна - это отрицание омрачающих эмоций. Когда практикуется випашьяна, нужно в потоке ума поддерживать вопрос - где ум, который переживает омрачения?


Випашьяна -- это тонкий анализ реальности. В результате приходим к отрицанию самобытия. И да, вопросы про "где ум" поддерживаются при этом.

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013), Сергей Хос (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ржу не могу!!!! Только что дошло


Еще смешнее выражение ji lta ba, которое можно перевести как "чой-то?"

----------

Нико (13.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясните пожалуйста, что вы имеете виду когда говорите "осваивает"? Дело в том,ИМХО, что випашьяна - это отрицание омрачающих эмоций. Когда практикуется випашьяна, нужно в потоке ума поддерживать вопрос - где ум, который переживает омрачения?


Извините, но это очень поверхностная трактовка.
На самом деле:

«Затем, обретя вышеуказанную податливость тела и ума, и пребывая в них [практикующий] отказывается от сосредоточения на одном объекте и индивидуально исследует хорошо осмысленные вещи, возникающие в качестве внутренних образов в сосредоточении, встречаясь лицом к лицу с каждым из них. Посему, касательно тех объектов познания, что возникают в качестве образов в сосредоточении, их различения, полного различения, тщательного исследования, тщательного анализа, терпения, принятия, разграничения, воззрения, суждения-представления (rnam par rtog pa, санскр. vikalpa) – всё это называется ‘высшим проникновением’. И таким образом бодхисаттва достигает мастерства в высшем проникновении».
_Сандхинирмочана_

----------

Влад К (13.11.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Почему именно успокоения? если ум не просто покоится на объекте, а "осваивает" его, это уже випашьяна.


Если концентрироваться на мысли "я начинаю поиск", тогда здесь нет никакого осваивания объекта. Шаматху можно развивать сконцентрировав ум на двенадцатизвенной цепи или 4 БИ, но это не значит, что таким образом осуществляется анализ данных учений. Это просто застывшая картинка в уме, на которой можно сконцентрироваться. Для постижения пустотной природы ума используются оба метода - лхатонг(випашьяна) и шаматха.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если концентрироваться на мысли "я начинаю поиск", тогда здесь нет никакого осваивания объекта.


Что ж, как вам угодно. Мое дело - предложить ))))

----------

Нико (13.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если концентрироваться на мысли "я начинаю поиск", тогда здесь нет никакого осваивания объекта. Шаматху можно развивать сконцентрировав ум на двенадцатизвенной цепи или 4 БИ, но это не значит, что таким образом осуществляется анализ данных учений. Это просто застывшая картинка в уме, на которой можно сконцентрироваться. Для постижения пустотной природы ума используются оба метода - лхатонг(випашьяна) и шаматха.


Я, наверное, лезу не в своё дело, но на 12-звенной цепи или 4БИ никто ещё шаматху не развивал. Потому как это не застывшие картинки, а объекты анализа.

----------


## Влад К

> Я, наверное, лезу не в своё дело, но на 12-звенной цепи или 4БИ никто ещё шаматху не развивал. Потому как это не застывшие картинки, а объекты анализа.


В Ламриме Чже Цонкапы говорится:
3. [Сущность безмятежности и проникновения]
Cущность безмятежности определена в «Истолковании замысла» (8.3):
«Сидя в уединении, полностью обратив [мысль] внутрь,
направляют внимание именно на то [положение] Дхармы,
которое правильно и хорошо обдумано. При этом ум контро-
лирует непрерывность установки направленного внимания.
У того, кто таким образом многократно входит в
[созерцание] и пребывает в нем, появляется совершенная
податливость тела и ума, что называется безмятежнос-
тью. Именно так бодхисаттвы стремятся к безмятежнос-
ти.»
То есть, избрав объектом созерцания какое-ни-
будь подходящее положение из двенадцати разделов
Слова5,[например] суть совокупностей [личности], —
при помощи внимательности и бдительности под-
держивают постоянное закрепление мысли на этом
объекте, не допуская отклонений. При достижении
таким способом естественного пребывания мысли на
объекте, зарождаются радость и блаженство совер-
шенной податливости тела и ума. Тогда самадхи
становится безмятежностью. Она появляется благо-
даря всего лишь неуклонному держанию мысли на
внутреннем объекте — независимо от понимания
подлинной сущности вещей.


То есть можно использовать в качестве опоры для шаматхи какой нибудь раздел Дхармы - 5 скандх, 12- звенная цепь взаимозависимого происхождения и т.п. Но дело в том, что в данном случае не осуществляется анализ как таковой. При помощи анализа можно понять смысл Дхармы, затем в зависимости от понимания возникает переживание(сострадание, отречение и т.п.), которая продлевается при помощи концентрации на этом чувстве, например -сострадание. Таким образом взращиваются благие качества ума. Тем не менее разделы учения могут использоваться как опора для концентрации.

----------

Кунсанг (14.11.2013), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (14.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, наверное, лезу не в своё дело, но на 12-звенной цепи или 4БИ никто ещё шаматху не развивал. Потому как это не застывшие картинки, а объекты анализа.


Да ты что?! из числа объектов, пригодных для развития шаматхи, это т.наз. "объекты пандита" (Алюс перевел "объекты знатока").

Когда этот объект анализируют, возникают аналитические мысли и конструкции, тогда это — «дискурсивное отражение».
...
Если йогин-монах, подвизающийся в йоге, особо склонен к страсти, то он закрепляет мысль на отвратительном объекте.
Если склонен к нетерпимости, то — на любви.
*Если склонен к заблуждению, то — на зависимом от определенных условий происхождении.*
Если он склонен к гордыне, то закрепляет мысль на разделении элементов.
Если он особо склонен к рассуждению, то закрепляет мысль на наблюдении вдохов и выдохов.
_Ламрим ченмо_, т.4

А Пабонка в своем ламриме пишет, что знал йогина (из Индии, что характерно), который развил шаматху, созерцая бычий рог. Это он к тому, что объектом может быть что угодно.

----------

Влад К (14.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ваш принцип успокоения ума не работает?


Зачем ему работать? Среди ЖС нет ни одного непросветленного потому что самопроявление есть изначальная пробужденность.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сергей Хос;633515]Да ты что?! из числа объектов, пригодных для развития шаматхи, это т.наз. "объекты пандита" (Алюс перевел "объекты знатока").

[COLOR="#0000CD"]Когда этот объект анализируют, возникают аналитические мысли и конструкции, тогда это — «дискурсивное отражение».
...

Не дури. Бычий рог -- объект шаматхи, но только 4Би им быть не могут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не дури. Бычий рог -- объект шаматхи, но только 4Би им быть не могут.


У Цонкапы в разделе по шаматхе написано, что могут:

О том, какие индивиды закрепляют мысль на объектах, очищающих от клеш, в той же сутре сказано:
«Тот, кто желает избавиться от клеш Сферы желаний, [закрепляет мысль] на “грубости” желаний и покое [Сферы] форм.
Тот, кто желает избавиться от страстной привязанности к [Сфере] форм, закрепляет мысль на “грубости” [Сферы] форм и покое [Сферы] бесформного.
Тот, кто желает разочароваться во всем тленном и полностью освободиться от него, *закрепляет мысль на Истинах страдания, источника, прекращения и пути.*

_Ламрим ченмо_, т.4 стр. 47

----------


## Влад К

> Не дури. Бычий рог -- объект шаматхи, но только 4Би им быть не могут.


Да, я не нашел в Ламриме упоминания о том, что 4 Би могут использоваться как опора для шаматхи, но другие разделы могут использоваться в качестве опоры. Тем не менее - почему нельзя использовать 4 Би в качестве опоры, мне непонятно. ИМХО,Любой объект можно использовать в качестве опоры, будь то - мысль, рог, камень, раздел Дхармы и т.п. Главное чтобы мысль покоилась на объекте без отвлечения.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

Дам пару цитат из книги "Ум и пустота" Геше Джампа Тинлей, начала как раз читать. Очень просто и доступно о пустоте.

_"Взгляните на чашку. Если вы смотрите на нее спереди, то не видите расположенную сзади ручку. И вы говорите: у этой чашки нет ручки. Но я смотрю на чашку сзади и вижу ручку, поэтому я говорю: у этой чашки ручка есть. В этом нет противоречия. Речь идет об одной чашке, но она рассматривается с двух разных сторон. Не смотрите на чашку однобоко, потому что тогда у вас появятся внутренние противоречия. Вы подумаете: этот учитель то рассуждает про истинное существование, то заявляет, что никакого истинного существования нет. Может быть, он немного сошел с ума? Сумасшедший тибетский лама! Так что не слушайте только одни слова. Попытайтесь взглянуть на то, о чем я говорю, с моей точки зрения. Я хочу, чтобы вы увидели эту чашку целиком. Но пустоту, к сожалению, я не могу продемонстрировать вам, как эту чашку..."_

_А как видят все это арья, бодхисаттва седьмой ступени, архат и будда? Когда эти существа видят чашку, дом и т. д., они воспринимают все это не как относительную истину, а просто как некую условность. Когда мы видим чашку, то, с нашей точки зрения, это относительная истина, но для арьев это просто нечто относительное. Для них чашка не является относительной истиной, потому что они знают: чашка – это не истина. Это нечто искусственное. Реальностью чашки является только ее пустота. Когда большое количество частиц собирается вместе, мы называем это "чашкой", затем скопление частиц меняет свою форму, и мы называем это "столом", позже мы назовем это чем-то другим, и никакой относительной истины на самом деле в этом нет. Так что для высших существ явления этого мира – просто некая условность, хотя они знают, что с точки зрения мирского восприятия все это реально, истинно. Если вы спросите арью: "Это чашка?", он скажет: "Да, это чашка". Но для него эта чашка не будет относительной истиной. Зная о том, что, с вашей точки зрения, это относительная истина чашки, арья подтвердит это. Это очень высокий уровень восприятия..._

http://psylib.org.ua/books/tinle01/txt18.htm

----------

Neroli (02.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, я не нашел в Ламриме упоминания о том, что 4 Би могут использоваться как опора для шаматхи, но другие разделы могут использоваться в качестве опоры. Тем не менее - почему нельзя использовать 4 Би в качестве опоры, мне непонятно. ИМХО,Любой объект можно использовать в качестве опоры, будь то - мысль, рог, камень, раздел Дхармы и т.п. Главное чтобы мысль покоилась на объекте без отвлечения.


Непонятно, как 4БИ могут вдруг превратиться в один объект, на котором может покоиться ум. )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Влад К

> Непонятно, как 4БИ могут вдруг превратиться в один объект, на котором может покоиться ум. )))))))))))))))))))))


Да, я наверное неправильно понял. Скорее всего Чже Цонкапа имел ввиду сначала проникновение, а потом однонаправленное сосредоточение на переживании, которое возникло от проникновения в смысл 4БИ.

----------


## Нико

> Да, я наверное неправильно понял. Скорее всего Чже Цонкапа имел ввиду сначала проникновение, а потом однонаправленное сосредоточение на переживании, которое возникло от проникновения в смысл 4БИ.


4Би познаются випашьяной, что есть тонкий анализ реальности. А однонаправленно сосредоточиться после випашьяны можно только на шуньяте.

----------

Алекс Андр (31.01.2014), Влад К (31.01.2014), Дубинин (31.01.2014), Карма Зангпо (01.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тут вот говорят что относительная истина нереальна. А реальна лишь абсолютная.


Нереальна с точки зрения абсолютной истины, а не вообще.  Как сказал один тибетский учитель:  "Те, кто думают что всё реально, глупы как коровы, те, кто думают, что нет ничего реального, ещё глупее". )

 В буддизме говорится о "двух уровнях реальности" или "двух истинах". Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности (санвритти сатья), соответствующий повседневной практике. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об условном существовании причинности, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины». Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (парамартха сатья). Этот уровень недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим силами йогической интуиции."

Например в Пуппха сутте  Будда подчёркивает, что он не отрицает все онтологические утверждения, но отрицает только те, которые выходят за рамки возможного переживания:




> «Монахи, я не спорю с миром. Напротив, это мир спорит со мной. Приверженец Дхаммы не спорит ни с кем в мире. В отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы несуществующим, я тоже говорю, что оно не существует. А в отношении того, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, я тоже говорю, что оно существует1.
> 
> И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы несуществующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о несуществующем? Форму, которая постоянна, устойчива, вечна, не подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы несуществующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковой не существует. Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание, которое постоянно, устойчиво, вечно, не подвержено изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы несуществующим, и я тоже говорю, что такового не существует. Это, монахи, то, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы несуществующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о несуществующем.
> 
> И что же это, монахи, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем? Форму, которая непостоянна, страдательна, подвержена изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующей, и я тоже говорю, что таковая существует. Чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание, которое непостоянно, страдательно, подвержено изменениям, мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и я тоже говорю, что таковое существует. Это, монахи, то, что мудрец в этом мире счёл бы существующим, и о чём я бы тоже сказал как о существующем.


Суть здесь в том, что ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит все вещи и явления не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличностных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными. Ключом к пониманию пустотной природы обусловленных феноменов, а также известных метафор (особенно примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией) служит взаимозависимое возникновение. Поскольку все вещи обусловлены, они являются непостоянными (аничча), и потому в них не содержится какой-то неизменной сущности (анатта). Можно сказать, что в абсолютном смысле ни одна вещь не существует подлинно, хотя обычному человеку всегда кажется, что вещи существуют сами по себе. Поскольку в вещах нет неизменной сущности, они являются «пустыми» (сунья). Мудрецы, которые видят вещи в истинном свете, обретают глубокую мудрость и отбрасывают привязанность и жажду к вещам, к миру, к существованию, и так становятся буддами или арахантами.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (02.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (02.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Нереальна с точки зрения абсолютной истины, а не вообще.  Как сказал один тибетский учитель:  "Те, кто думают что всё реально, глупы как коровы, те, кто думают, что нет ничего реального, ещё глупее". )
> 
>  В буддизме говорится о "двух уровнях реальности" или "двух истинах". Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности (санвритти сатья), соответствующий повседневной практике. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об условном существовании причинности, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины». Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (парамартха сатья). Этот уровень недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим силами йогической интуиции."
> 
> Например в Пуппха сутте  Будда подчёркивает, что он не отрицает все онтологические утверждения, но отрицает только те, которые выходят за рамки возможного переживания:
> 
> 
> 
> Суть здесь в том, что ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит все вещи и явления не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличностных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными. Ключом к пониманию пустотной природы обусловленных феноменов, а также известных метафор (особенно примеры с миражом и магической иллюзией) служит взаимозависимое возникновение. Поскольку все вещи обусловлены, они являются непостоянными (аничча), и потому в них не содержится какой-то неизменной сущности (анатта). Можно сказать, что в абсолютном смысле ни одна вещь не существует подлинно, хотя обычному человеку всегда кажется, что вещи существуют сами по себе. Поскольку в вещах нет неизменной сущности, они являются «пустыми» (сунья). Мудрецы, которые видят вещи в истинном свете, обретают глубокую мудрость и отбрасывают привязанность и жажду к вещам, к миру, к существованию, и так становятся буддами или арахантами.


Ну я то же самое и имела в виду. Просто я стараюсь выражаться простым языком.  :Smilie:  Все в этом мире относительно и взаимозависимо. Арьи же видят абсолютную истину без концепций.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (02.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

Я думаю что реальность объектов это совокупность ошибок в восприятии, а не одно восприятие, которые затем мы объединяем в идею "реальности".

Когда мы воспринимаем какой-то объект , мы ошибочно думаем про него, что он неделим, постоянен, содержит в себе какую-то сущность и так далее. 
Если мы проанализируем эти свои идеи, то обнаружим, что объект состоит из частей, не содержит никакой сущности, непостоянен и так далее.

Очень интересно и точно, на мой взгляд, это момент объясняет Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче в Последовательных стадиях медитации на пустоту
" Вопрос не в том является ли индивид, личность или ЭГО изменяющимися, составным рядом событий обусловленным многими комплексными факторами. Любой рациональный анализ показывает нам что это так. Вопрос в том почему мы тогда ведем себя так эмоционально как если бы оно было длящимся, единичным и независимым. "

И я думаю, что "воспринимать все как не реальное" означает понимание именно этого момента , что хотя любой анализ показывает нам, что явления не являются неизмеными, не длящимися, независимыми и так далее, почему мы ведем себя так, будто они являются неизмеными, независимыми и т.д.
Мне кажется это то, что и нужно обнаружить, заметить как это происходит в нашем уме, каким образом мы накладываем на явления все эти характеристики , которые и создают в совокупности это ощущение и затем идею реальности объектов.
Про котрую мы потом не можем даже сказать ничего конкретного, потому что никакой конкретной реальности объектов в сущности не существует.

И я думаю, что для того чтобы лучше понять и почувствовать это можно использовать 8 примеров иллюзорности:
- хотя явления не существуют, но являются нашему ошибочному восприятию , подобно сновидению;
- вселдствие взаимозависимости первичной и вторичной причин явления проявляются внезапно, как по волшебству;
- кажутся существующими, хотя не существуют, как обман зрения;
- появляются, хотя не реальны, как мираж;
- хотя ни внутри ни снаружи ничего нет, воспринимаются, как эхо;
- не имеют вместилища и не содержат ничего внутри, как город гандхарвов;
- проявляются не имея собственной природы, как отражение;
- хотя и не существуют, могут проявляться в любом виде, как город, сотворенный волшебством.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> "Те, кто думают что всё реально, глупы как коровы, те, кто думают, что нет ничего реального, ещё глупее".
> Суть здесь в том, что ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит все вещи и явления не такими, какие они есть на самом деле.


Короче буддизм принципиально уходит от ответа о существовании реальности.
В двух словах аксиоматика такова:
1. Ум заслоняет от нас "реальность", задача - преодолеть это недоразумение  :Smilie: 
2. Преодоление ума есть нирвана (неомраченное сознание будды), но нирвана - вне концепций и вопрос о "реальности" (как концепции ума) не стоит.

----------


## Дубинин

> Суть здесь в том, что ум, подверженный искажениям концепций, видит все вещи и явления не такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Вместо текучих и безличностных они видятся субстанциональными и самостными.


Я бы тут уточнил, вещи вообще отсутсвуют, в виде непостоянных и бессамостных. Ибо делание их постоянным и самостным и есть делание "вещей". Тоесть правильное их "видение"- не предпологает их "увидеть"))

----------


## Greedy

Нейрофизиология уже дала ответ на вопрос, что собой представляет феномен восприятия с психологической (не физической) точки зрения.

Когда имеющаяся в уме картина мира совпадает с сигналами от органов чувств, то происходит процесс подавления каналов восприятия, выделяются вещества, отвечающие за поощрение, и это событие сопровождается чувством, которое называется "чувством собственного я": деятеля или наблюдателя. Которое позже концептуализируется как "я это сделал/делаю", "я это наблюдаю" и т. д.

Чувство "я" - это концептуализация успешности предсказательной модели, которую использует ум для разбора восприятия.
Есть множество экспериментов, демонстрирующих этот механизм, и показывающих, как возникают ощущения чужого тела, "внетелесные" опыты, "расширение я" и прочее психологические эффекты.

Буддизм примерно про это же говорит следующее.
Есть поток восприятия через шесть органов чувств. Объекты шестого органа _"также"_ реальны, как и объекты пяти остальных. Т. е. они не возникают каждый раз из ниоткуда и в никуда не исчезают, а существуют в "своей ментальной реальности" и тоже подчиняются законам развития через причины и условия. Когда сознание шестого органа восприятия, интерпретирует поток от шести органов восприятия, то оно, распознавая имеющиеся в "ментальной реальности" объекты, утверждается в их "истинном" существовании, тем самым формируя двойственность "воспринимающий - объекты восприятия". Как только происходит такое распознавание "ментальной реальности", имеет место чувство "я". И поэтому это чувство лежит в основе любой сознательной манипуляции объектами восприятия.

Учение Будды работает с этим психологическим аспектом. В нём утверждается, что есть такое знание, обретаемое сознанием, после которого сознание перестаёт распознавать объекты восприятия в потоке органов чувств, чем прекращает творение двойственных миров. Достигший этого знания выпадает из деятельного мира.
При поверхностном изучении может показаться, что такой достигший становится "недвижимым деревом", но такое представление возникает из-за того, что в данный момент чувство "я" считается истинным источником деятельности, т.е. человек, например, идёт, потому что он захотел пойти. Истинна (даже относительная и с чем согласны нейрофизиологи) лежит в том, что человек, например, идёт по совершенно иным причинам. Но его сознание работает таким образом, что если имеющаяся в уме картина предсказания говорит, что сейчас происходит "ходьба", то возникает чувство "я" и концептуализация "я иду". Если картина предсказания сильно нарушена или разрушена, то при ходьбе могут возникать самые разные чувства, от внетелесного опыта, то пленника чужого тела.

----------

Жека (03.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Короче буддизм принципиально уходит от ответа о существовании реальности.


Можно и так сказать. Как писал Е.А. Торчинов: "Любая попытка создать адекватную реальности метафизическую систему или релевантную онтологию обречена на провал; думая, что мы описываем бытие, мы описываем лишь наши представления о бытии, созданные нашей различающей мыслью, положившей прежде всего субъект-объектную дихотомию как условие эмпирического познания. Вначале мы навешиваем на реальность ярлыки, а потом принимаемся изучать их, принимая их за саму реальность, или, другими словами, принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну (образ китайской даосской литературы, активно использовавшийся, однако, и китайскими буддистами)."




> 1. Ум заслоняет от нас "реальность", задача - преодолеть это недоразумение


Реальность от нас закрывает неведение, присутствующее в уме, а не сам ум. Ведь реальность мы также впоследствии постигаем умом, других средств у нас нет. )

----------

Влад К (02.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я бы тут уточнил, вещи вообще отсутсвуют, в виде непостоянных и бессамостных. Ибо делание их постоянным и самостным и есть делание "вещей". Тоесть правильное их "видение"- не предпологает их "увидеть"))


Так-то оно так. Но тут важно объяснить это без противоречия. Об этом хорошо сказал например Чже Цонкапа:




> В «Шестидесяти доводах» сказано:
> _Процесс возникновения и разрушения разъяснен с важной целью.
> Познавая возникновение, познают разрушение.
> Познавая разрушение, познают непостоянство.
> Познавая непостоянство, постигают святую Дхарму.
> 
> Те, кто постигает, что происходящее зависимо
> не возникает и не разрушается, –
> переправляются через океан
> ...

----------

Дубинин (02.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> . Истинна (даже относительная и с чем согласны нейрофизиологи) лежит в том, что человек, например, идёт по совершенно иным причинам.


По моему не совсем так, и в этом мне кажется проблема науки, в том, что она не рассматривает такую возможность ответа на вопрос "какая же из причин движения человека истинная", какую рассматривает буддизм, потому что наука нуждается в объективной причине, а буддизм нет.
И буддизм рассматривает и отвечает, что на самом деле ни одна из причин не являтеся истинной ( объективной ) , все причины субьективны и нереальны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Короче буддизм принципиально уходит от ответа о существовании реальности.


надо непременно уточнить: "уходит от теоретического ответа"

----------

Нея (02.02.2014), Сергей Ч (02.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> По моему не совсем так, и в этом мне кажется проблема науки, в том, что она не рассматривает такую возможность ответа на вопрос "какая же из причин движения человека истинная", какую рассматривает буддизм, потому что наука нуждается в объективной причине, а буддизм нет.


Науке не нужны объективные или какие-то другие причины. Наука сосредоточена на построении моделей, позволяющих достоверно предсказывать на их основе события.
И что сейчас достоверно известно в нейрофизиологии, так это то, что чувство "себя", чувство "деятеля" или "наблюдателя" - не реальность, а результат успешности процесса предсказания, который через мозг фиксируется как активация систем поощрения. Поэтому чувство "я", чувство контроля, чувство идентичности - это самое сладкое, что есть.

И фундаментальная ошибка в том, что мир интерпретируется через это чувство, через созданный через это чувство субъект действия или восприятия.
И тут даже само принятие этой истины, открытой нейрофизиологами, что чувство себя - это постфактум продуцируемое умом на основе имевшихся ожиданий, способно в значительной степени исключить из поведения мотивацию, обусловленную представлением о некоем себе, как субъекте действия или воздействия.




> И буддизм рассматривает и отвечает, что на самом деле ни одна из причин не являтеся истинной ( объективной ) , все причины субьективны и нереальны.


С точки зрения буддизм, истинные причины (полная причинная-обусловленность относительного уровня) видна только Будде.

----------


## ullu

> С точки зрения буддизм, истинные причины (полная причинная-обусловленность относительного уровня) видна только Будде.


И как вы думаете что это означает: что существуют некие реально существующие объективные причины, котоыре составляют эту реальную цепочку, или та истинность которую видит Будда это пустота всех причин?

----------


## ullu

Если бы наука ( или вы ) в этом не нуждались бы, то вы не писали бы что  "Истинна (даже относительная и с чем согласны нейрофизиологи) лежит в том, что человек, например, идёт по совершенно иным причинам"
Вы не утверждали бы другую причину как истинную, отрицая Я как иллюзорную причину. А рассматривали бы равную правомерность причин на основе их общей пустотности.

----------


## Greedy

> И как вы думаете что это означает: что существуют некие реально существующие объективные причины, котоыре составляют эту реальную цепочку, или та истинность которую видит Будда это пустота всех причин?


Реально существующие - некорректное определение изначально.
Есть истинные причины у всего происходящего. Эти истинные причины в полной мере видны только Будде, так как только Будда обладает Всеведением Будды. Истинность этих причин в том, что врождённый шрам на носу был вызван именно тем-то и тем-то, и ничем иным.

Способ же существования этих причин - как и у всего остального: обусловленное существование. Т. е. не из ничего, не от себя, не от другого и не от двух, а обусловленно от в свою очередь обусловленных причин и условий.

----------


## Greedy

> А рассматривали бы равную правомерность причин на основе их общей пустотности.


Причины равны в том, что они все являются пустотой, т. е. обладают обусловленным существованием.
Но их тождественность по форме существования не делает их тождественными по функции. Каждая причина уникальна и ведёт к своим уникальным следствиям.

----------


## Greedy

> отрицая Я как иллюзорную причину


"Я" не просто не причина, а следствие работы сознания.
Посмотрите бибисишные фильмы на тему "я и мозг/сознание". Там эта дилемма показывается настолько выпукло, что просто удивляешься наивности главного героя-исследователя, который узнаёт, что с помощью томографа можно за несколько секунд сказать, какую кнопку он нажмёт. Кто же тогда делает выбор какую кнопку нажимать? Кто управляем мной, моим телом, если не "я"?

А ведь ответ до банальности элементарен.
Нет и никогда не было никакого "я", которое управляло или принимало решение. Есть сознание, которое в процессе распознания порождает чувство себя в рамках процесса поощрения в системе предсказания развития событий. И чувство "я" является тем самым аттрактором, чтобы направлять различение к наиболее предсказуемым представлениям.

Причины же действий лежат не в некоем "я", его воли и прочих глупостях. А тех самых привычках, которые имеются в сознании, и которые формируются через пути реализации к наиболее ожидаемым предсказаниям. И с этих позиций альтруизм не формирует никаких привычек. Он лишь выполняет роль разрушителя привычек.

В этом плане, такие вопросы, как и кому давать подаяние, становятся крайне элементарными. Любому просящему. Ибо любое другое поведение формирует привычку, а в основе привычки лежит стремление к определённой картине бытия, которое, в свою очередь, обусловлено чувством "я" - поощрением / приятным чувствованием.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Эделизи (02.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> В этом плане, такие вопросы, как и кому давать подаяние, становятся крайне элементарными. Любому просящему. Ибо любое другое поведение формирует привычку, а в основе привычки лежит стремление к определённой картине бытия, которое, в свою очередь, обусловлено чувством "я" - поощрением / приятным чувствованием.


Но это не верно, поскольку даяние должно не причинять вреда. Иначе вы противоречите даже мотивации хинаяны, не говоря уже о махаяне, когда вы должны понимать как совершать даяние наилучшим образом, так чтобы принести благо.
Так же в учении дзогчен сказано, что если вы остаетесь в присутствии знания своей природы, то все самоосвобождается и карма не формируется. Таким образом понимание и волевое усилие совершаемое в присутствии не формирует привычку значит. А так же переживание приятного для я или поощрения не формирует привычки, если они самоосвобождаются. То есть они не являются проблемой и нет причин совершать даяние всем подряд, не различая принесет ли оно благо или вред просящему.
Это значит, что в вашей парадигме где-то есть ошибка, мне так кажется.

Дальше ещё подумаю про несуществующее я и существующее сознание и если сформулируется, то отвечу про это .
Пока я думаю, что не правильно думать о я, как о рогах зайца.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> 
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.


Сегодня на пляже книжку про это как раз читала и на сотовом форум смотрела. Интересно, что такие вопросы одолевают уже после многих лет практики :Stick Out Tongue: (бе/бе/бе)

 Не существует само по себе, а только в силу причин и условий, в этом смысле. Не обладает собственным неизменным существованием.

----------


## Алик

> Но это не верно, поскольку даяние должно не причинять вреда. Иначе вы противоречите даже мотивации хинаяны, не говоря уже о махаяне, когда вы должны понимать как совершать даяние наилучшим образом, так чтобы принести благо.
> Так же в учении дзогчен сказано, что если вы остаетесь в присутствии знания своей природы, то все самоосвобождается и карма не формируется. Таким образом понимание и волевое усилие совершаемое в присутствии не формирует привычку значит. А так же переживание приятного для я или поощрения не формирует привычки, если они самоосвобождаются. То есть они не являются проблемой и нет причин совершать даяние всем подряд, не различая принесет ли оно благо или вред просящему.
> Это значит, что в вашей парадигме где-то есть ошибка, мне так кажется.
> 
> Дальше ещё подумаю про несуществующее я и существующее сознание и если сформулируется, то отвечу про это .
> Пока я думаю, что не правильно думать о я, как о рогах зайца.


“Непривязанное мышление означает, что ваш ум всё время ясен. Когда вы ведёте машину, вы не думаете, а просто ведёте машину. Поэтому истина является — просто как это. Красный свет означает „стоп“, зелёный свет означает, что можно ехать. Это интуитивное действие. Интуитивное действие вне всяких желаний и привязанностей. Мой ум, как чистое зеркало, отражает всё таким, какое оно есть. Приходит красное, и зеркало становится красным; приходит жёлтое — зеркало становится жёлтым.” /ДМ Сунг Сан/ Здесь действует не рассудок, а разум (интуиция). ...Поэтому ваше тело интуитивно делает правильные для данной ситуации действия, а рассудок - правильные мысли." http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts
Если Вы думаете, делая подаяние,  то может быть и вред, и польза. Не думаете - нет правильно или неправильно. Вас просят о помощи - Вы помогаете, "просто как это".

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Посмотрите бибисишные фильмы на тему "я и мозг/сознание".


Спасибо, фильмы поищу. Прошу прощения, а другие источники есть? 
Я очень живо интересуюсь вопросом научной трактовки феномена сознания.
По вашим постам выходит, что эта проблема уже и не проблема.  :Smilie:  (кстати спасибо за посты)

И где тогда фунционирующая модель "я"? Хоть в виде модели/программы...
Нахожу только вялые новости, что американцы собираются к моделированию с одной стороны подойти, европейцы тоже собираются но вроде совсем с другой...
Тут например новость http://slon.ru/biz/1038188/
Американская программа называется BRAIN (Brain Research Through Advancing Innovative Neurotechnology).
Европейцы строят Human Brain Project... Но как кажется, они втупую собираются моделировать электрическую активность, взять количеством, и посмотреть, а что же будет?

И не очень понятно как быть с феноменами существования сознания и "я" после смерти, когда нейронные структуры по умолчанию не функционирут... Естественная наука естественно такие проблемы не рассматривает ...  :Smilie:  Но мы же тут буддисты, как бы )

----------


## ullu

> Если Вы думаете, делая подаяние,  то может быть и вред, и польза. Не думаете - нет правильно или неправильно. Вас просят о помощи - Вы помогаете, "просто как это".


Ко мне подходит человек и просит у меня денег и говорит что деньги ему нужны чтобы купить ружье и убить из него Будду, мне ему помочь в этом ?

----------


## Greedy

> Но это не верно, поскольку даяние должно не причинять вреда.


Представление о благе и вреде - это представления в рамках двойственного мышления.
С позиции же учения Будды, важно развитие собственных качеств, способствующих освобождению и пробуждению. В данном случае речь идёт о развитии качества ума, способного совершать даяние вне зависимости от каких-либо ограничивающих условий.




> Иначе вы противоречите даже мотивации хинаяны, не говоря уже о махаяне, когда вы должны понимать как совершать даяние наилучшим образом, так чтобы принести благо.


В учении Будды чётко прослеживается, что применять методы надо таким образом, чтобы они не разрушали созданный образ жизни. Но это нисколько не касается того, в каком состоянии ума необходимо совершать действия. Например, Гампопа говорит о трёх способах влияния на плод даяния:
В "Корзине Бодхисаттвы" сказано так: "Шарипутра! Даже если щедрость мала, то мудрые Бодхисаттвы приумножают ее: мощью изначальной мудрости [она] становится исключительной; мощью мудрости ширится; мощью посвящения становится неизмеримой."

Так, "становление ее исключительности посредством мощи изначальной мудрости" - это знание совершенной чистоты трех циклов: проявляющий щедрость иллюзороподобен; подарок также иллюзороподобен; и объект проявления щедрости иллюзороподобен.

Ради умножения заслуги щедрости применяется "расширение посредством мощи мудрости", и щедрость проявляется таким образом: сначала давать ради упрочивания всех чувствующих существ в состоянии Будды; во время [акта] щедрости не привязываться к подарку; в конце же быть свободным от [ожидания] вознаграждения как полного созревания щедрости. Если действовать так, то этим будет обретено расширение заслуги щедрости.
...
"Мощью посвящения стать неизмеримой" - это следующее: если эти [виды] щедрости посвящены непревзойденному пробуждению ради блага всех чувствующих существ, то это означает превращение [их] в неизмеримость. Поэтому в "Уровнях Бодхисаттвы" сказано: "Не проявлять щедрость, имея виды на результат. Посвящать всю щедрость непревзойденному подлинно совершенному пробуждению." Посвящением [это] не только лишь увеличивается, но и становится неистощимым, и в "Сутре Акшаямати" сказано: "Почтенный сын Шарадвати! Например, одна капля воды, упавшая в великий океан, не истощится вплоть до скончания кальпы; так и посвященные пробуждению корни добродетели ничуть не истощатся вплоть до обретения сердцевины пробуждения."
Совершать акт даяния с мотивацией, чтобы человек поел и прочее - это не имеет отношения к махаяне. В рамках махаяны мотивация, с которой следует совершать поступки, довольно чётко определена.




> Так же в учении дзогчен сказано, что если вы остаетесь в присутствии знания своей природы, то все самоосвобождается и карма не формируется. Таким образом *понимание и волевое усилие* совершаемое в присутствии не формирует привычку значит. А так же переживание *приятного для я* или поощрения не формирует привычки, если они самоосвобождаются. То есть они не являются проблемой и нет причин совершать даяние всем подряд, не различая принесет ли оно благо или вред просящему.


Пребывая в знании истинной природы есть понимание происходящего, но в ней нет место волевому усилию. Ибо "я" воспринимается не самостоятельным субъектом, творящим действия или проявляющим волю, а составным феноменом, возникающим из распознавания явлений.
Поэтому в рамках пребывания в знании истинной природы нет ничего приятного для "я", ибо "я" там не является объектом воздействия. "Я" ничего никогда не чувствует, так как является просто продуктом сознания. И Будда в своих сутрах чётко определяет такое состояние, как лишённое чувствования, в том плане, что ощущения - приятные, неприятные и нейтральные - воспринимаются как наличествующие, но не воспринимаются личностно, т.е. восприятие по отношению к ним остаётся непоколебимым.




> Дальше ещё подумаю про несуществующее я и существующее сознание и если сформулируется, то отвечу про это .
> Пока я думаю, что не правильно думать о я, как о рогах зайца.


"Я" - не рога зайца, а продукт и причина различения. Т.е. находится в зависимой, а не воображаемой реальности. Проблема именно в ошибочной трактовке природы этого "я", которое различением воспринимается как самостоятельный, неизменный, длящийся субъект восприятия.

----------


## Алик

> Ко мне подходит человек и просит у меня денег и говорит что деньги ему нужны чтобы купить ружье и убить из него Будду, мне ему помочь в этом ?


Если Вы перестанете думать о этом , что Вы ответите?

----------


## Asanga

5 том Ламрима Цонкапы весь про это : наберите поиском по документу слово "реальность", и вы удивитесь.
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/books/109/



> Так говорится и в «Толковании “Вхождения [в
> срединность] (6.30)”»:
> «Итак, лишь святые достоверно познают реальность, не
> иные. Если бы при желании высказать мирские доводы,
> опровергающие [отрицание абсолютного возникновения и
> т.п.], обыденное познание считалось достоверным в иссле-
> довании реальности, то было бы так, как сказано:
> “Когда б [познание] мирское было достоверным,
> то и простые люди видели б реальность.
> ...


Вообще где-то там читал пассаж, в котором Цонкапа защищается против тех кто ему приписывает отрицание реальности.
Он прямым текстом говорит: "Реальность существует", но мы не способны ее достоверно постигать.
Имеет перекличку с современной квантовой теорией сознания. У нас в стране данные исследования представлены проф.Менского.
Уже можно встретить теория Эверетта-Менского
На Западе более широко это исследуется.
Имхо, надо исходить что наша реальность (даже в макромире) - квантовая, довольно сильное допущение, но все может быть.
Согласно этой теории сознание святого - может преодолеть разделение квантовой реальности, тем самым обеспечивая постижение полноты реальности.

----------


## Greedy

> Спасибо, фильмы поищу. Прошу прощения, а другие источники есть? 
> Я очень живо интересуюсь вопросом научной трактовки феномена сознания.
> По вашим постам выходит, что эта проблема уже и не проблема.  (кстати спасибо за посты)


Из научпопа есть неплохая книжка "Мозг и душа. Как нервная деятельность формирует наш внутренний мир". После чего можно интересоваться уже целеноправленно.




> И где тогда фунционирующая модель "я"? Хоть в виде модели/программы...
> Нахожу только вялые новости, что американцы собираются к моделированию с одной стороны подойти, европейцы тоже собираются но вроде совсем с другой...
> Тут например новость http://slon.ru/biz/1038188/
> Американская программа называется BRAIN (Brain Research Through Advancing Innovative Neurotechnology).
> Европейцы строят Human Brain Project... Но как кажется, они втупую собираются моделировать электрическую активность, взять количеством, и посмотреть, а что же будет?


Модель "я" никому не нужна. Так как с научных позиций _модель "я"_ присутствует в любом алгоритме, связанном с предсказаниями. Т.е. в любой нейронной сети.
Проблема же искусственного интеллекта лежит в той области, что сознание-воспринимающее является супердоменом к воспринимаемому, потому из воспринимаемого его соорудить не так-то просто.




> И не очень понятно как быть с феноменами существования сознания и "я" после смерти, когда нейронные структуры по умолчанию не функционирут... Естественная наука естественно такие проблемы не рассматривает ...  Но мы же тут буддисты, как бы )


По большей части, посмертное существование, как оно описывается, - это вымыслы тех, кто всё ещё воспринимает мир через призму независимого, длящегося, постоянного воспринимающего.
С позиции же зависимого возникновения, объекты ментальной сферы не возникают из ничего и в никуда не исчезают. Т.е. физическое тело не производит ментальную сферу, а является источником и продуктом этой самой сферы. Т.е. всё та же идея, что сознание-восприятие является супердоменом к материи-воспринимаемому.

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Если Вы перестанете думать о этом , что Вы ответите?


А вы?

----------

Алик (02.02.2014), Сергей Хос (02.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А вы?


Пусть сначала приведет и покажет мне этого Будду  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Ко мне подходит человек и просит у меня денег и говорит что деньги ему нужны чтобы купить ружье и убить из него Будду, мне ему помочь в этом ?


Нейрофизиологи тут говорят с совершенной очевидностью, что поступите Вы не в следствии своих размышлений, а в следствии тех привычек функционирования, которые будут выбраны Вашим телом (мозгом в частности) как наиболее предпочтительные (менее энергозатратные), т. е. мозг найдёт то решение, которое максимально близко к той картине восприятия, в рамках которой в нём сейчас работают системы подавления электрической активности.

Если в эти действия будут включены размышления, то они будут осознаны через несколько секунд после их физического отражения в мозге и смены картины подавления электрической активности. Т. е. ответ "я подумаю, как правильно поступить, выберу решение и поступлю соответствующим образом" есть коренное непонимание происходящихв в теле (и мозге) механизмов.

Мысль "я размышляю" связана с тем, что в мозге прошли механизмы перестройки картины восприятия и эта перестройка была мозгом заранее предсказана. Успешность этого предсказания распознаётся как "я думаю". Когда этот фундаментальный процесс предсказания о предстоящей перестройки картины восприятия нарушен, то такая перестройка воспринимается как "посторонние голоса". То же самое происходит и с действиями тела. Если система предсказания в мозге правильно подавляет электрическую активность соответствующих областей, то в следствии этого приходит осознание "я двигаю телом". Если эта система предсказаний ошибается, то движения осознаются как неконтролируемые, либо чужие - кто-то двигает моё тело.

----------

Нея (02.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 5 том Ламрима Цонкапы весь про это : наберите поиском по документу слово "реальность", и вы удивитесь.


Это Алюс так переводит слово _татхата_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как писал Е.А. Торчинов: "... принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну (образ китайской даосской литературы, активно использовавшийся, однако, и китайскими буддистами)."


Вот интересно, кто ж у кого эту метафору первым активно заюзал? %)
Из Ланкаватара сутры:

Оттого, Махамати, сыну иль дочери из благородного семейства не следует привязываться к словам как таковым, ибо истинный смысл пребывает вне слов-знаков. Не следует отвлекаться на палец. К примеру, Махамати, некто указывает кому-то пальцем на что-то, а тот [тщетно] всматривается в кончик указывающего пальца. Подобным же образом, Махамати, и простые невежественные люди, словно дети, вплоть до своей кончины страдают от привязанности к кончику указывающего пальца сказанного и не способны избавиться от стремления познать высшую реальность, буквально исследуя смысл сказанного, подобного указывающему пальцу. К примеру, Махамати, детям1 [следует питаться] пищей [протёртой], не требующей разжёвывания, однако кто-то [из них может] наесться пищи, не приготовленной [для питания детей]. Такого, употребившего не приготовленное, следует признать безумцем в силу его неведения способов надлежащего приготовления пищи. Подобно сему, Махамати и не-возникающее не-исчезающее, не будучи подготовлено, [представляется невежде] не вызывающим восхищения. Оттого оно непременно должно быть подготовлено высшими достижениями и не должно уподобляться смыслу, познанному цеплянием за кончик чьего-либо указующего перста. В силу этого, Махамати, (197) надлежит постоянно совершенствоваться в постижении [истинного] смысла.



> [...] средств у нас нет. )


А тут -- шкодная аллюзия из "Неоконч. пьесы для мех. пианино": "Средств нету, господа, так что идеи наследуем". : )

----------


## ullu

> Представление о благе и вреде - это представления в рамках двойственного мышления.
> С позиции же учения Будды, важно развитие собственных качеств, способствующих освобождению и пробуждению. В данном случае речь идёт о развитии качества ума, способного совершать даяние вне зависимости от каких-либо ограничивающих условий.


Хорошо, пусть это будет непричинение вреда и принесение блага относительно освобождения. Вы же должны уметь это различать?



> Ибо "я" воспринимается не самостоятельным субъектом, творящим действия или проявляющим волю, а составным феноменом, возникающим из распознавания явлений.
> Поэтому в рамках пребывания в знании истинной природы нет ничего приятного для "я", ибо "я" там не является объектом воздействия. "Я" ничего никогда не чувствует, так как является просто продуктом сознания. И Будда в своих сутрах чётко определяет такое состояние, как лишённое чувствования, в том плане, что ощущения - приятные, неприятные и нейтральные - воспринимаются как наличествующие, но не воспринимаются личностно, т.е. восприятие по отношению к ним остаётся непоколебимым.


Так сознание тоже составной феномен, не какая-то сущность. Чем это отличается от составного феномена я?
Меня смущает в этом вопросе то, что отказавшись от одной сущности Я мы заменяем её на другую - сознание. Но так получается что мы меняем шило на мыло.



> "Я" - не рога зайца, а продукт и причина различения. Т.е. находится в зависимой, а не воображаемой реальности. Проблема именно в ошибочной трактовке природы этого "я", которое различением воспринимается как самостоятельный, неизменный, длящийся субъект восприятия.


Так вот о том же и речь, если Я это в итоге просто 5 скандх, то разве не это Я дейсвтует, разве одна только скандха сознания действует?
Несуществование самосущего Я обнаруживается, но все скандхи то на месте остаются.

----------


## Алик

> Ну хорошо, возьмем другую ситуацию. У вас есть ребенок, я прихожу и прошу дать мне его чтобы я могла его продавать для сексуальных услуг и заработать себе денег.
> Дадите?


Ну у Вас и фантазия! :Smilie:  То Будду убить, то чужих детей для сексуальных услуг продать. :Smilie: Не создавайте немыслимых ситуаций. И мыслимых тоже. Это все фантазии ума. Нам не дано видеть будущее и последствия наших поступков. " Чтобы он мог...", "чтобы я могла..."  - не создавайте  всего этого. Делайте только то, что делаете сейчас. Но делайте на 100% - тогда Вы постоянно будете находиться в реальности, т.е.  здесь и сейчас.

----------

Aion (03.02.2014), Влад К (02.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ну у Вас и фантазия! То Будду убить, то чужих детей для сексуальных услуг продать.Не создавайте немыслимых ситуаций. И мыслимых тоже. Это все фантазии ума. Нам не дано видеть будущее и последствия наших поступков. " Чтобы он мог...", "чтобы я могла..."  - не создавайте  всего этого. Делайте только то, что делаете сейчас. Но делайте на 100% - тогда Вы постоянно будете находиться в реальности, т.е.  здесь и сейчас.


Я бы предпочла ответ на свой вопрос все же.
Понятно же что не надо давать денег и не надо отдавать ребенка для таких целей, потому что это принесет вред всем участникам событий.
И для этого не нужно даже быть просветленным, чтобы понимать, что таких вещей делать не надо. 
Ну и я не знаю, все постят тексты про парамиту даяния, но несмотря на то что постят про "нет вредного и полезного", себя никто тухлой едой из холодильника не кормит почему-то. Когда о себе речь идет, все очень прекрасно различают что хорошо, а что плохо. А здесь почему-то вдруг надо переставать отличать вредное от полезного, других не жалко выходит. Какая-то странная парамита даяния получается.
И ещё Падмасамбхава сказал о том, что следует согласовывать свое поведение с низшими колесницами, в тоже время придерживаясь воззрения высших тантр.

----------


## Германн

> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> А что тогда такое "реальность", которая отрицается? И зачем вообще от этом говорить?
> 
> зы: ...и простите, если я что-то тупое и очевидное спросила.


Всё подобно сну, иллюзии, пузырям, эху (всё проявляется, функционирует подобно сну). 
Ничто не существует изолированно, безотносительно, неподвижно ("реально", "объективно").

----------

Жека (03.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Т.е. физическое тело не производит ментальную сферу, а является источником и продуктом этой самой сферы. Т.е. всё та же идея, что сознание-восприятие является супердоменом к материи-воспринимаемому.


Очень хорошо. То есть нейрофизиологические процессы не являются причиной сознания. Они выглядят вполне равноправными отражениями реальности, существование которой буддизм не хочет обсуждать (на уровне обусловленного ума  :Smilie: )

В общем, видимо, это снимает вопрос в целом об отношениях сознания и проявленного мира... Дилемма снимается по мере просветления )
спсб за книжку, поищу

----------


## Greedy

> Хорошо, пусть это будет непричинение вреда и принесение блага относительно освобождения. Вы же должны уметь это различать?


Нет, не должны.
Заявленная цель-пожелание находится вне области различения, поэтому это такое направленное пожелание в никуда и без ожидания каких-либо последствий от содеянного. Что хорошо вписывается в общую канву учения Будды, что надо не мир менять к лучшему, а свои собственные качества ума развивать.




> Так сознание тоже составной феномен, не какая-то сущность. Чем это отличается от составного феномена я?
> Меня смущает в этом вопросе то, что отказавшись от одной сущности Я мы заменяем её на другую - сознание. Но так получается что мы меняем шило на мыло.


Сознание - феномен до очевидности обусловленный. Оно возникает при соединении объекта восприятия, органа восприятия и внимания к этому контакту. Проблема обычных существ именно в трактовке реальности через призму чего-либо постоянного, длящегося.




> Так вот о том же и речь, если Я это в итоге просто 5 скандх, то разве не это Я дейсвтует, разве одна только скандха сознания действует?
> Несуществование самосущего Я обнаруживается, но все скандхи то на месте остаются.


В следствии этой ошибки восприятия, из-за которой обычные существа не видят номинальной природы того, что они принимают за "я", они смотрят на мир с позиции деятеля. В реальности же никакого деятеля нет. Ни "Я" не действует, ни скандха сознания не действует. Представление о деятеле возникает из-за привлечения в зависимое возникновение чего-то неизменного, длящегося.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

Ни от чего Будда не уходит. Он прекрасно описал "реальность" в таком стихе из Уданы

Mohasambandhano loko
bhabbararo va dissati,
upadhibandhano balo,
tamasa parivuritto,
sassatoriva khayati,
passato n’atthi kincanam. 

“Мир, окутанный неведением,
Рисует яркие преспективы,
Глупец, привязанный к своим вещам,
Видит только тьму вокруг,
Она выглядит долговечной,
Но для того, кто видит, нет ничего”.»

ПС: вспомнились старые беседы т н русских тхеравадинов о том, как "мир реален"))

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Влад К (03.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну и я не знаю, все постят тексты про парамиту даяния, но несмотря на то что постят про "нет вредного и полезного", себя никто тухлой едой из холодильника не кормит почему-то. Когда о себе речь идет, все очень прекрасно различают что хорошо, а что плохо. А здесь почему-то вдруг надо переставать отличать вредное от полезного, других не жалко выходит. Какая-то странная парамита даяния получается.
> И ещё Падмасамбхава сказал о том, что следует согласовывать свое поведение с низшими колесницами, в тоже время придерживаясь воззрения высших тантр.


Всё правильно говорят. Но Вы предпочитаете кидаться из крайности в крайность. Либо рассчитывай пользу для других, либо корми себя тухлой едой.
В рамках же учения говорится, что необходимо научить свой ум быть щедрым. И для этих целей одни формы даяния будут предпочтительнее, чем другие, так как лучше научиться отдавать то, что наиболее ценно для себя. На абсолютном же уровне ум должен быть настолько открытым, чтобы быть готовым даже дать оружие своему палачу.

Кормить же себя тухлой едой - вообще, не даяние, а форма аскетизма.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Очень хорошо. То есть нейрофизиологические процессы не являются причиной сознания. Они выглядят вполне равноправными отражениями реальности, существование которой буддизм не хочет обсуждать (на уровне обусловленного ума )


Тут надо просто понимать, что мозг человека не взаимодействует с так называемой объективной реальностью. Он живёт в так называемой ментальной реальности, для которой органы чувств являются лишь источником информации для трансформации объектов ментальной реальности. Эта область нейрофизиологии очень хорошо исследована и поставлено множество экспериментов, показывающих, как, используя базовые шаблоны обработки входящей от органов восприятия информации, вводить ум в заблуждение. Оптические, геометрические, пространственные и прочие иллюзии.




> В общем, видимо, это снимает вопрос в целом об отношениях сознания и проявленного мира... Дилемма снимается по мере просветления )


Проявленный мир для человека - это не физическая реальность, а тот самый ментальный мир, формируемый его разумом.

Физический мир - это предположения о том, каким должен был бы быть мир, генерирующий сигналы для ментального мира. И Будда на эту тему говорил следующее: нет ничего постоянного, неизменного, длящегося. Идея же длящегося физического мира, с квазипостоянными объектами, являющимися подлинными источниками сигналов для сознания, этому противоречит. Есть просто сигнальная система (шесть сфер восприятия) и за её рамки сознание выйти не может даже теоретически.

Даже простое принятие идеи, что не я живу в неком статичном материальном мире, а сознание пребывает в постоянно меняющемся поле входящих сигналов, способно серьёзно изменить поведение в сторону непривязанности к воспринимаемому. И именно такой взгляд на мир является основой для исследования взаимозависимости, того, как ментальная деятельность трансформирует ментальные представления о реальности. И то, что эти представления являются следствиями привычных реакций ума.

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (03.02.2014), Сергей Ч (03.02.2014), Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Всё правильно говорят. Но Вы предпочитаете кидаться из крайности в крайность. Либо рассчитывай пользу для других, либо корми себя тухлой едой.
> В рамках же учения говорится, что необходимо научить свой ум быть щедрым. И для этих целей одни формы даяния будут предпочтительнее, чем другие, так как лучше научиться отдавать то, что наиболее ценно для себя. На абсолютном же уровне ум должен быть настолько открытым, чтобы быть готовым даже дать оружие своему палачу.
> 
> Кормить же себя тухлой едой - вообще, не даяние, а форма аскетизма.


И ещё научить свой ум быть нравственым, терпеливым, усердным. Парамит их 10, а не одна. и практикуют их все же. Почему же вы отвергаете парамиту нравственности так упорно? Я не понимаю это.

И я не говорила "Либо рассчитывай пользу для других, либо корми себя тухлой едой". Я приводила пример обычной ситуации в которой поведение противоречит. Рассмотрите это противоречие в поведении, почему оно возникает?

Кормить себя тухлой едой это форма глупости, а не аскетизма все же.

----------


## ullu

> Нет, не должны.
> Заявленная цель-пожелание находится вне области различения, поэтому это такое направленное пожелание в никуда и без ожидания каких-либо последствий от содеянного. Что хорошо вписывается в общую канву учения Будды, что надо не мир менять к лучшему, а свои собственные качества ума развивать.


Зачем их развивать?




> В следствии этой ошибки восприятия, из-за которой обычные существа не видят номинальной природы того, что они принимают за "я", они смотрят на мир с позиции деятеля. В реальности же никакого деятеля нет. Ни "Я" не действует, ни скандха сознания не действует. Представление о деятеле возникает из-за привлечения в зависимое возникновение чего-то неизменного, длящегося.


Вот об этом я и говорю с самого начала. Откуда же берется другая причина действия? Но по какой-то причине мы же действуем. И суть не в том, что деятеля не существует вообще, суть в том, что деятель не какая-то сущность, длящаяся и неизменная. Т.е задача не устранить деятеля, и не заменить его на другого, а обнаружить что он хотя и действует, но не существует неизменно , субстанционально и т.д.
Такое мое мнение вот.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е задача не устранить деятеля, и не заменить его на другого, а обнаружить что он хотя и действует, но не существует неизменно , субстанционально и т.д.


Интересно, что задача требует _деятельности_.

----------


## Greedy

> И ещё научить свой ум быть нравственым, терпеливым, усердным. Парамит их 10, а не одна. и практикуют их все же. Почему же вы отвергаете парамиту нравственности так упорно? Я не понимаю это.


Если из десяти упомянута только одна, то разве это означает, что остальные были отринуты?




> Зачем их развивать?


Потому что они способствуют достижению освобождения и пробуждения.




> Вот об этом я и говорю с самого начала. Откуда же берется другая причина действия? Но по какой-то причине мы же действуем. И суть не в том, что деятеля не существует вообще, суть в том, что деятель не какая-то сущность, длящаяся и неизменная. Т.е задача не устранить деятеля, и не заменить его на другого, а обнаружить что он хотя и действует, но не существует неизменно , субстанционально и т.д.
> Такое мое мнение вот.


Действующего деятеля нет.
Во всех описаниях высшего воззрения говорится, что реальность как она есть - это область недеяния.
Задача, как раз, не только увидеть природу того, что мы называем деятелем, но и осознать, что он никаким творением/действием не занимается. Задача остановиться, а не найти себе "правильное занятие до скончания веков".

----------

Эделизи (03.02.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Создается впечатление, что реальность - это что-то скрытое за потоком мыслей, и чтобы обнаружить эту реальность, необходимо остановить мышление. Но как только задумываешься о реальности, это не приближает к её познанию, а наоборот скрывает реальность ещё больше - возникновением новых мыслей. Может обычные мысли и есть реальность и не нужно ничего искать помимо них?

----------

Карма Зангпо (04.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Создается впечатление, что реальность - это что-то скрытое за потоком мыслей, и чтобы обнаружить эту реальность, необходимо остановить мышление. Но как только задумываешься о реальности, это не приближает к её познанию, а наоборот скрывает реальность ещё больше - возникновением новых мыслей. Может обычные мысли и есть реальность и не нужно ничего искать помимо них?


Согласна! Опять займусь игрой в ассоциации.  :Smilie:  Это как ходьба по канату над пропастью. Идет канатоходец, держит равновесие. Но как только он начнет думать, о самом процессе, о том, как правильно сделать следующий шаг - то очень вероятно, что он сорвется в пропасть.  :Smilie:  Или начинающие плавать. Вместо того, чтобы расслабиться и дать воде держать их тело на поверхности, начинают барахтаться. И уходить от этого под воду... Вот как-то так я представляю себе наши попытки увидеть реальность.

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014), Жека (03.02.2014), Паня (06.02.2014), Сергей Ч (03.02.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Согласна! Опять займусь игрой в ассоциации.  Это как ходьба по канату над пропастью. Идет канатоходец, держит равновесие. Но как только он начнет думать, о самом процессе, о том, как правильно сделать следующий шаг - то очень вероятно, что он сорвется в пропасть.  Или начинающие плавать. Вместо того, чтобы расслабиться и дать воде держать их тело на поверхности, начинают барахтаться. И уходить от этого под воду... Вот как-то так я представляю себе наши попытки увидеть реальность.


Да, но вопрос в том, как перестать барахтаться? Ведь мы очень привыкли к этому)))- я точно!

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, но вопрос в том, как перестать барахтаться? Ведь мы очень привыкли к этому)))- я точно!


Вопросы про одно и то же, УЖЕ МНОГОКРАТНО РАЗЪЯСНЁННЫЕ, навевают на мысль о том, что человек не совсем адекватен, мягко говоря. Это как у узбеков: "Я точно не стану импотентом от приёма тибетских лекарств". -- "Точно не станете". --- "Откуда вы знаете?" -- "Знаю". -- "Тибетские лекарства не имеют побочных эффектов". "Ааа".  Через некоторое время: "А как спросить у врача слово потенция?"
Иду злая спрашивать про это у врача. Тот откровенно ржёт и говорит: "У мужиков с потенцией связаны почки. Все лекарства я уже дал".

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вопросы про одно и то же, УЖЕ МНОГОКРАТНО РАЗЪЯСНЁННЫЕ, навевают на мысль о том, что человек не совсем адекватен, мягко говоря. Это как у узбеков: "Я точно не стану импотентом от приёма тибетских лекарств". -- "Точно не станете". --- "Откуда вы знаете?" -- "Знаю". -- "Тибетские лекарства не имеют побочных эффектов". "Ааа".  Через некоторое время: "А как спросить у врача слово потенция?"


Можно и без "мягко говоря"! :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Если из десяти упомянута только одна, то разве это означает, что остальные были отринуты?


Потому что парамита нравственности это не причинение вреда другим. А вы меня убеждаете в том, что это не нужно.



> Потому что они способствуют достижению освобождения и пробуждения.


Зачем вам освобождение?



> Действующего деятеля нет.
> Во всех описаниях высшего воззрения говорится, что реальность как она есть - это область недеяния.
> Задача, как раз, не только увидеть природу того, что мы называем деятелем, но и осознать, что он никаким творением/действием не занимается. Задача остановиться, а не найти себе "правильное занятие до скончания веков".


Можно цитату про реальность как область недеяния попросить?
Если деятеля нет, то как вы обнаруживаете что он не длящийся, существует взаимозависимо и непостоянно? Невомзожно обнаружить характеристики того, чего нет. Вы просто обнаружили бы что этого не существует, значит Я это рога зайца? 

Так у вас то сознание занимается деятельностью вместо я, а не никакой деятель никакой деятельностью не занимается.

----------


## ullu

> Вопросы про одно и то же, УЖЕ МНОГОКРАТНО РАЗЪЯСНЁННЫЕ, навевают на мысль о том, что человек не совсем адекватен, мягко говоря. Это как у узбеков: "Я точно не стану импотентом от приёма тибетских лекарств". -- "Точно не станете". --- "Откуда вы знаете?" -- "Знаю". -- "Тибетские лекарства не имеют побочных эффектов". "Ааа".  Через некоторое время: "А как спросить у врача слово потенция?"


Может кому-то надо это ещё раз для себя проговорить?

----------

Нико (03.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да, но вопрос в том, как перестать барахтаться? Ведь мы очень привыкли к этому)))- я точно!


Мое любимое занятие - заплыть далеко за буйки. Расслабиться и лежать на спине раскинув руки, не шевеля ни руками, ни ногами. Волны качают тебя, солнце греет, не слышно ничего. Так можно лежать долго долго. При этом не потратив ни капли своей энергии на поддержку балласта.  :Smilie:  Попробуйте. Волшебное ощущение. 

А насчет реальности, я ответ уже дала - расслабиться. Быть открытым ко всему, что тебя окружает. К другим людям. Тратить меньше энергии на страхи, что мы что-то делаем не так, думаем не так, ощущаем не так. Тратить меньше энергии на бессмысленное барахтанье. И слегка довериться реальности.

Но расслабиться это не значит расслабляться по жизни.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Влад К (03.02.2014), Жека (04.02.2014), Паня (06.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

У Нади -- почти как в речёвке муми-троллей:

Я люблю, когда гуляю.
Я тогда хвостом виляю.
Я тогда, я тогда
Не скучаю никогда!
: )

----------


## Алик

> Вопросы про одно и то же, УЖЕ МНОГОКРАТНО РАЗЪЯСНЁННЫЕ, навевают на мысль о том, что человек не совсем адекватен, мягко говоря. Это как у узбеков: "Я точно не стану импотентом от приёма тибетских лекарств". -- "Точно не станете". --- "Откуда вы знаете?" -- "Знаю". -- "Тибетские лекарства не имеют побочных эффектов". "Ааа".  Через некоторое время: "А как спросить у врача слово потенция?"


Если бы словами можно было объяснить и показать реальность, вопросов бы не было совсем. ) 
Каждый объясняет по-разному. А вдруг именно Ваше разъяснение разрушит  весь этот мир ?

----------


## Greedy

> Потому что парамита нравственности это не причинение вреда другим. А вы меня убеждаете в том, что это не нужно.


Дать кому-то денег - это не причинение вреда. Вред - это подначивать к неким неблагим поступкам.
А что бы я там себе не рассчитывал о том, кто и как будет тратить полученные деньги, без ясновидения - это исключительно самолюбование. Каждый с полученными деньгами поступит ровно так, какие тенденции в его уме будут в момент распоряжения деньгами наиболее сильными.




> Так у вас то сознание занимается деятельностью вместо я, а не никакой деятель никакой деятельностью не занимается.


Сознание просто осознаёт. Оно ничего не создаёт, не изменяет. Оно просто осознаёт. Точно также, как, например, тело чувствует, а вода течёт, ветер дует и т.д.




> Если деятеля нет, то как вы обнаруживаете что он не длящийся, существует взаимозависимо и непостоянно? Невомзожно обнаружить характеристики того, чего нет. Вы просто обнаружили бы что этого не существует, значит Я это рога зайца?


Творец чего-либо, деятель или нечто длящееся, постоянное, неизменное - это рога зайца.
А вот то, что нами сейчас принимается за деятеля - это не рога зайца, а вполне функциональная вещь. Просто мы не видим, как она функционирует, так как в силу привычки ума, рассматриваем её как постоянную, неизменную, длящуюся.
Задача как раз и стоит в том, чтобы обратить свой взор на то, что я считаю в происходящем источником деятельности и рассмотреть со всех сторон, как это функционирует в действительности. И увидев подлинный способ функционирования этого, свыкнувшись с этим видением, обретаешь освобождение, так как в уме перестают возникать мысли-размышления о своей судьбе и прочих радостях и горестях, которые могут наступить. Так как есть прямое знание, что подобные мысли есть следствие конкретного заблуждения в отношении того, как всё функционирует.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Жека (04.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы словами можно было объяснить и показать реальность, вопросов бы не было совсем. ) 
> Каждый объясняет по-разному. А вдруг именно Ваше разъяснение разрушит  весь этот мир ?


Моё даже может разрушить, но нужны, кто это воспримет. А таких нет. На мой взгляд -- реальность относительная есть некая игра. С абсолютной не соприкасалась.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если бы словами можно было объяснить и показать реальность, вопросов бы не было совсем. )


Самое простое и ясное, как по мне, объяснение/указание на т.н. реальность принадлежит одному из чаньских патриархов: по поводу ветра и флага... Нет?

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Самое простое и ясное, как по мне, объяснение/указание на т.н. реальность принадлежит одному из чаньских патриархов: по поводу ветра и флага... Нет?


Это круто, но недостаточно.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Моё даже может разрушить, но нужны, кто это воспримет. А таких нет. На мой взгляд -- реальность относительная есть некая игра. С абсолютной не соприкасалась.


Такие есть обязательно  :Smilie:  Если человек уже стоит на краю пропасти, его только подтолкнуть немножко нужно.)
На мой взгляд, относительная реальность  - чай с сахаром, коньяком, молоком, салом и специями одновременно , абсолютная  - просто чай.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это круто, но недостаточно.


Ну ладно, и не надо успокаивать ум... Да? : )

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> У Нади -- почти как в речёвке муми-троллей:
> 
> Я люблю, когда гуляю.
> Я тогда хвостом виляю.
> Я тогда, я тогда
> Не скучаю никогда!


Вот специально написала: расслабиться, а не расслабляться!  :Smilie:  По-моему речевка больше ко второму слову подходит. Когда слишком много злишься и ненавидишь это же плохо. Собака она когда радуется виляет хвостом. И я тоже. Радуюсь вот.  :Smilie:  Извините, что задела Вас своим хвостом. Ретируюсь из серьезного диспута и ухожу в конуру.  :Smilie: )

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Сергей Хос (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну ладно, и не надо успокаивать ум... Да? : )


Его надо успокаивать, но не метафорами.

----------


## Aion

> Это круто, но недостаточно.


Пустоты маловато? 
Зато made in China...

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мой вопрос выглядит расплывчато?
> 
> Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии. 
> Вернее, когда нас убеждают, что все нереально, что должно с нами произойти? ))


а чем синее отличается от зеленого?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот специально написала: расслабиться, а не расслабляться!  По-моему речевка больше ко второму слову подходит. Когда слишком много злишься и ненавидишь это же плохо. Собака она когда радуется виляет хвостом. И я тоже. Радуюсь вот.  Извините, что задела Вас своим хвостом. Ретируюсь из серьезного диспута и ухожу в конуру. )


Так и тут просто улыбнуться надо было, а не умничать... Правда-правда! : )
Хотя, может, Вы сериал про муми-троллей не видали? Он очень забавный...

(А для меня, к слову, трудоголика, это серьёзная проблема: просто гулять, виляя хвостом. Только тут это себе чуток и позволяю. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Его надо успокаивать, но не метафорами.


Уф, а патриарх-то на что указал, причём -- прямо? %)
А для Нико палец у патриарха кривой... : )

----------


## Aion

> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?


Отсутствием жёлтого:

----------


## Алик

> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?


Словом "отличается"  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?



Отличается. Я вон, например, хочу серёжки именно зелёные сейчас. Они гармонируют с нынешним настроением души :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Дать кому-то денег - это не причинение вреда. Вред - это подначивать к неким неблагим поступкам.
> А что бы я там себе не рассчитывал о том, кто и как будет тратить полученные деньги, без ясновидения - это исключительно самолюбование. Каждый с полученными деньгами поступит ровно так, какие тенденции в его уме будут в момент распоряжения деньгами наиболее сильными.


Даже в случае, если деньги берут на убийство и открыто об этом говорят? Дать кому-то тухлой еды это причинение вреда или нет? Не нужно обладать ясновидением, чтобы знать какую еду даешь, хорошую или плохую.
То, что в некоторых случаях вы не можете знать как то, что вы даете повлияет на человека не может быть причиной для того, чтобы не задумываться об этом совершая даяние. Если вы опасаетесь самолюбования, то нужно пресекать самолюбование, а не пресекать внимательность к тому что вы даете , кому и для чего это будет использовано.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Так и тут просто улыбнуться надо было, а не умничать... Правда-правда! : )
> Хотя, может, Вы сериал про муми-троллей не видали? Он очень забавный...
> 
> (А для меня, к слову, трудоголика, это серьёзная проблема: просто гулять, виляя хвостом. Только тут это себе чуток и позволяю. : )


Улыбку не видно через монитор.  :Smilie:  Хотя по-моему я итак со смайликами перебарщиваю. Есть у меня недостаток - перебарщивать во многих вещах. 
Сериал видела, но в далеком детстве. И он у меня почему-то вызывал диссонанс странный. Поэтому я его во взрослой жизни не пересматривала.  :Frown: 

Я тоже трудоголик. Недалеко от Вас ушла. Ну сейчас зима. Холодно наслаждаться свободой. Но вот отдых нужен от работы.  :Smilie:  Поэтому я Вас покину. Пойду к алтарю и спать потом. 

Истину до утра не находите! Меня подождите.  :Wink:

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Юй Кан (03.02.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?


Так уж и быть, раскрою тайну. Цвета ничем не отличаются - различия порождает ум. Во как!

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?


длинной волны.

----------

Жека (04.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Сознание просто осознаёт. Оно ничего не создаёт, не изменяет. Оно просто осознаёт. Точно также, как, например, тело чувствует, а вода течёт, ветер дует и т.д.
> 
> Творец чего-либо, деятель или нечто длящееся, постоянное, неизменное - это рога зайца.
> А вот то, что нами сейчас принимается за деятеля - это не рога зайца, а вполне функциональная вещь. Просто мы не видим, как она функционирует, так как в силу привычки ума, рассматриваем её как постоянную, неизменную, длящуюся.
> Задача как раз и стоит в том, чтобы обратить свой взор на то, что я считаю в происходящем источником деятельности и рассмотреть со всех сторон, как это функционирует в действительности. И увидев подлинный способ функционирования этого, свыкнувшись с этим видением, обретаешь освобождение, так как в уме перестают возникать мысли-размышления о своей судьбе и прочих радостях и горестях, которые могут наступить. Так как есть прямое знание, что подобные мысли есть следствие конкретного заблуждения в отношении того, как всё функционирует.


Какой же по вашему мнению источник действий?

----------


## Алик

> Отличается. Я вон, например, хочу серёжки именно зелёные сейчас. Они гармонируют с нынешним настроением души


Чего хочет женщина, того хочет Бог !  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отсутствием жёлтого:


На самом деле так и есть: наличие чего-либо определяется через отсутствие иного, и никак иначе (апохавада называется).
Сама же по себе (сама-через-себя) вещь (дхарма) не определима, будучи чистой таковостью (татхатой), данной в акте прямого восприятия. Это и есть реальность (или пустота).

----------

Aion (04.02.2014), Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Так уж и быть, раскрою тайну. Цвета ничем не отличаются - различия порождает ум. Во как!


Интресно, где же эти цвета существуют?

----------


## Neroli

> Отличается. Я вон, например, хочу серёжки именно зелёные сейчас. Они гармонируют с нынешним настроением души


А у меня как раз зеленые сейчас))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Отсутствием жёлтого:


Это если RGB цвета. А если в CMYK перевести то 76 43 2 0. То бишь в этом синем 2% желтого.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Хос (03.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Так уж и быть, раскрою тайну. Цвета ничем не отличаются - различия порождает ум. Во как!


Значит синее - это зеленое?   :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Хмм. А подарите Нико зелёные серёжки. Всем скопом. От вас не убудет. Около 25 баксов.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Нико, куда деньги перевести?

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> длинной волны.


это совсем об ином разговор, и ненадо тут "стрелки переводить"))):
в длине волны обсуждаемый феномен (восприятие зеленого) начисто отсутствует.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Какой же по вашему мнению источник действий?


 Так думаю, что карма.

----------


## Нико

> А у меня как раз зеленые сейчас))


У тебя не такие длинные, как мне надо. Посмотрим))))

----------


## Neroli

> это совсем об ином разговор, и ненадо тут "стрелки переводить"))):
> в длине волны обсуждаемый феномен (восприятие зеленого) начисто отсутствует.


а вы не спрашивали про восприятие.

----------


## Влад К

> Интресно, где же эти цвета существуют?


В уме - известное дело :Smilie:  Помимо ума их нет, точнее нет различий.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> это совсем об ином разговор, и ненадо тут "стрелки переводить"))):
> в длине волны обсуждаемый феномен (восприятие зеленого) начисто отсутствует.


Даже life time award тут начисто отсутствует? Я бы присудила мне и Нероли по паре серёжек из зелёнового топаза.

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а вы не спрашивали про восприятие.


а уж про длину волны - тем более

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже life time award тут начисто отсутствует? Я бы присудила мне и Нероли по паре серёжек из зелёнового топаза.


две пары сережек от одного сережки?
я бы и рад, но где вы, девочки?

----------


## Neroli

> Даже life time award тут начисто отсутствует? Я бы присудила мне и Нероли по паре серёжек из зелёнового топаза.


Не, мне надо, у меня есть. Бери себе две пары.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, мне надо, у меня есть. Бери себе две пары.


для этого надо иметь 4 уха

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

Зеленый цвет сам по себе быть не может. Он должен чему-либо принадлежать, например cережкам Neroli   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Так думаю, что карма.


Кто такая эта карма, где живет и чем она отличается от 5ти скандх?

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зеленый цвет сам по себе быть не может. Он должен чему-либо принадлежать


может как нимитабхавана (образ, рожденный усилием медитации или во сне)
относится к категории рупа, кстати

----------

Алик (03.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> для этого надо иметь 4 уха


у меня очень много всяких сережек, которые я ношу. отгадайте сколько у меня ушей?

----------


## Дубинин

> На самом деле так и есть: наличие чего-либо определяется через отсутствие иного, и никак иначе (апохавада называется).
> Сама же по себе (сама-через-себя) вещь (дхарма) не определима, будучи чистой таковостью (татхатой), данной в акте прямого восприятия. Это и есть реальность (или пустота).


А как элементы определяются: "твёрдое это не горячее"))? (ибо земля это твёрдость всегда (без мягкости), а скажем элемент огня- всегда жар..)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> у меня очень много всяких сережек, которые я ношу. отгадайте сколько у меня ушей?


неужели ни одного?

----------


## Алик

> может как нимитабхавана (образ, рожденный усилием медитации или во сне)
> относится к категории рупа, кстати


Так я не иллюзию, а сережки имел в виду  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как элементы определяются: "твёрдое это не горячее"))? (ибо земля это твёрдость всегда (без мягкости), а скажем элемент огоня- всегда жар..)


Да, эти понятия относятся к категории "сущность" (svarupa). Но там есть одна тонкость, которую проще объяснить на примере огня.
Когда мы говорим "жар", мы автоматически подразумеваем (приписываем) ему качество - быть горячим, то есть накладываем на сварупу (чистую таковость) свабхаву (определенное качество).
Но горячесть не есть непременный аттрибут огня (= жара); например, для гипотетической саламандры огонь не горяч.
Чем же тогда будет жар (без горячести) отличаться, скажем, от твердости? только тем, что он не-твердость.
Так что схема рассуждений та же, что с цветами.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Кто такая эта карма, где живет и чем она отличается от 5ти скандх?


Карма - это женское цыганское имя, где живет - не знаю  :Smilie:  Про остальное попробую подумать ( почитать)   :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> неужели ни одного?


а сережки я в нос вставляю по вашему?

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сериал видела, но в далеком детстве. И он у меня почему-то вызывал диссонанс странный. Поэтому я его во взрослой жизни не пересматривала.


Да я бы тоже не стал пересматривать, помня его чуть по юности, но внук вынудил... даже не столько смотреть, сколько слушать. : ) 
В итоге подобрал эту винни-пухоподобную речёвку, раньше почему-то не замеченную. Смеялся, а тут -- просто поделился, по ассоциации...




> Истину до утра не находите! Меня подождите.


Не-не, вот чего уже давно не ищу, так это истину. И другим не советую... : )
Это как в анеке о блондинке, долго рывшейся в сумке, а потом вывалившей её содержимое на рабочий стол.
Сотрудники спрашивают: 
-- Что ищешь?
-- Мобильник.
-- Может, ты его дома забыла?
-- Да нет у меня никакого мобильника...
-- А чего ж ищешь?
-- Ну говорят же: "Кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт"!

Комплимент: очень улыбнуло у Вас (дам своими словами) "Образование: родилась сразу умной". : )

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> а уж про длину волны - тем более


вы спрашивали чем отличается. я ответила. если не правильно - поправьте. чем отличается?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а сережки я в нос вставляю по вашему?


Чорт, опять не угадал.
Действительно, наличие сережек должно говорить о наличии ушей (как в примере дым-огонь).
Но вот непременно ли кол-во сережек равно количеству ушей - это мы в нашей шедре еще не проходили.

----------


## Влад К

> Кто такая эта карма, где живет и чем она отличается от 5ти скандх?


карма порождается умом, а пять скандх являются условием при которых формируется карма. Я это так вижу)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, эти понятия относятся к категории "сущность" (svarupa). Но там есть одна тонкость, которую проще объяснить на примере огня.
> Когда мы говорим "жар", мы автоматически подразумеваем (приписываем) ему качество - быть горячим, то есть накладываем на сварупу (чистую таковость) свабхаву (определенное качество).
> Но горячесть не есть непременный аттрибут огня (= жара); например, для гипотетической саламандры огонь не горяч.
> Чем же тогда будет жар (без горячести) отличаться, скажем, от твердости? только тем, что он не-твердость.
> Так что схема рассуждений та же, что с цветами.


Тоесть в мире несчастных саламандров, нет "горячести", только твёрдость-текучесть- воздушность?

----------


## ullu

> Карма - это женское цыганское имя, где живет - не знаю


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (03.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вы спрашивали чем отличается. я ответила. если не правильно - поправьте. чем отличается?


Отличаются тем, что они разные, и только. Качественно же описать различие восприятия (а в контексте будддийского дискурса имеет смысл говорить только о восприятии) невозможно.

----------


## Дубинин

> у меня очень много всяких сережек, которые я ношу. отгадайте сколько у меня ушей?


А такое считать?

----------


## Neroli

> Но вот непременно ли кол-во сережек равно количеству ушей - это мы в нашей шедре еще не проходили.


Количество сережек у женщины может быть равно количеству песчинок в Ганге, а вот количество сережек на женщине, ровно количеству подходящий отверстий в ее теле. Но это сложно, давайте про длину волны лучше.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тоесть в мире несчастных саламандров, нет "горячести", только твёрдость-текучесть- воздушность?


Это просто вариация классического примера с разным восприятием воды человеком, претой, божеством и нараком.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Количество сережек у женщины может быть равно количеству песчинок в Ганге, а вот количество сережек на женщине, ровно количеству подходящий отверстий в ее теле. Но это сложно, давайте про длину волны лучше.


Да, есть вещи, в которых я совсем не разбираюсь, например, отверстия.
Так что и правда, давайте лучше про длину.

----------


## Neroli

> А такое считать?


Не знаю, у меня не открывается ((

----------


## Neroli

> Отличаются тем, что они разные, и только. Качественно же описать различие восприятия (а в контексте будддийского дискурса имеет смысл говорить только о восприятии) невозможно.


А почему физикой нельзя объяснять различие восприятия?
Что за мракобесие? ...и джаз))

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю, у меня не открывается ((


Сорри, это про внутреннее ухо (шутка юмора такой))
а кстати чего-то не срабатывает на форуме))

----------


## Greedy

> Даже в случае, если деньги берут на убийство и открыто об этом говорят? Дать кому-то тухлой еды это причинение вреда или нет? Не нужно обладать ясновидением, чтобы знать какую еду даешь, хорошую или плохую.


Т. е. Вы утверждаете ум, который ничего не даст просящему, если в Вашем уме возникли сомнения относительно целей, на какие будут потрачено подаяние?
Я предпочту пользоваться указанием, что даяние следует совершать с пожеланием освобождения тому и всем остальным существам, без привязанности к объекту даяния и без ожидания, что моё даяние сработает каким-либо образом.

Что касается других парамит, то необходимо соблюдать взятые на себя обязательства. Вы же пытаетесь продемонстрировать, что может существовать некое даяние в вакууме, которое может быть вредным.
Даяние должно быть согласовано со всеми остальными парамитами. Но это не значит, что само даяние, как таковое, должно быть чем-то ограничено.




> То, что в некоторых случаях вы не можете знать как то, что вы даете повлияет на человека не может быть причиной для того, чтобы не задумываться об этом совершая даяние.


Если я не обладаю ясновидением, то я ничего не могу сказать о том, какую пользу принесёт то или иное даяние. Иных вариантов тут нет. Кроме, разве что, тренировать своё заблуждение в предсказаниях без ясновидения.




> Какой же по вашему мнению источник действий?


Деятеля нет. Нужно рассматривать не гипотетический источник действия (что есть рога зайца), а что данное конкретное существо принимает в глубине психики за источник действия. Тут у каждого свой набор заблуждений.

----------


## ullu

> карма порождается умом, а пять скандх являются условием при которых формируется карма. Я это так вижу)


А мне кажется что 5 скандх невозможно отделить от кармы так же как влажность невозможно отделить от воды. Поэтому мне кажется что говорить что карма дейсвтвует это тоже самое , что говорить что действую я. Потому что я и есть проявление этой самой кармы и нас невозможно разделить. 
И можно говорить что дейсвтует карма, но в моем личном опыте это переживается как мое действие, и это не заблуждение, это то, как это переживается в моем опыте, до тех пор, пока я не придаю себе независимого существования.

----------

Влад К (03.02.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Т. е. Вы утверждаете ум, который ничего не даст просящему, если в Вашем уме возникли сомнения относительно целей, на какие будут потрачено подаяние?


Каким образом вы сделали такой вывод? Можете цепочку написать логическую?

----------


## ullu

> Если я не обладаю ясновидением, то я ничего не могу сказать о том, какую пользу принесёт то или иное даяние. Иных вариантов тут нет. Кроме, разве что, тренировать своё заблуждение в предсказаниях без ясновидения.


По какой же причине вы сами не даете себе есть тухлую еду, если вы ничего не можете сказать о том принесет это вам вред или пользу?

----------


## Greedy

> Каким образом вы сделали такой вывод? Можете цепочку написать логическую?


Вы настойчиво пытаетесь указать на некие гипотетические ситуации, которые приводят к тому, что даяние не согласуется с другими парамитами. И по этому поводу с Вами никто не спорит. Практикуете парамиты - согласовывайте их.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему физикой нельзя объяснять различие восприятия?
> Что за мракобесие? ...и джаз))


Можно объяснить, но это объяснение будет вне контекста поставленного вопроса.
То есть такое объяснение уводит в сторону от заявленной темы.

----------


## Greedy

> По какой же причине вы сами не даете себе есть тухлую еду, если вы ничего не можете сказать о том принесет это вам вред или пользу?


Как известно из сутт, Будда кушал скисшую еду и при этом имел вид, как будто питается нектаром небес. После чего он объяснил собравшимся, почему для него это так.

Что касается обычных существ, то определённые вещества вызывают у нас неприятные ощущения, другие - приятные. Намеренно провоцировать неприятные ощущения - крайность аскетизма. Намеренно провоцировать приятные ощущения - крайность чувственных удовольствий. Поэтому я ранее уже говорил, что питаться тухлой едой - это не глупость, а форма аскетизма.

----------


## ullu

> Деятеля нет. Нужно рассматривать не гипотетический источник действия (что есть рога зайца), а что данное конкретное существо принимает в глубине психики за источник действия. Тут у каждого свой набор заблуждений.


Мне кажется что источник деятельности он один, это я. И отбрасывать его и искать другие источники это и будет созданием рогов зайца. Потому что по факту в опыте я переживаю , что действую я.
Единственное что я могу с этим сделать это обнаружить что такое я. Но это не даст мне никаких других источников моих действий, это даст мне только свободу от привязанности к результату этих действий.

----------


## ullu

> Как известно из сутт, Будда кушал скисшую еду и при этом имел вид, как будто питается нектаром небес. После чего он объяснил собравшимся, почему для него это так.
> 
> Что касается обычных существ, то определённые вещества вызывают у нас неприятные ощущения, другие - приятные. Намеренно провоцировать неприятные ощущения - крайность аскетизма. Намеренно провоцировать приятные ощущения - крайность чувственных удовольствий. Поэтому я ранее уже говорил, что питаться тухлой едой - это не глупость, а форма аскетизма.


Вы едите тухулую еду?

----------


## ullu

> Вы настойчиво пытаетесь указать на некие гипотетические ситуации, которые приводят к тому, что даяние не согласуется с другими парамитами. И по этому поводу с Вами никто не спорит. Практикуете парамиты - согласовывайте их.


Это не логическая цепочка.
Логическая цепочка должна начинаться с моего утверждения, которое вы затем рассматриваете поэтапно приходя к вашему выводу.

ps. Не даяние не согласуется с парамитами, а ваше понимание даяния не согласуется с парамитами. Это совсем не одно и тоже.

----------


## ullu

> .


Ок, это уже становится немнго бессмысленным, на мой взгляд. Извините что втянула вас в этот спор, мне кажется мы высказали свое мнение и уже идем по кругу и надо заканчивать.
Что думаете?

----------


## Greedy

> Мне кажется что источник деятельности он один, это я. И отбрасывать его и искать другие источники это и будет созданием рогов зайца. Потому что по факту в опыте я переживаю , что действую я.
> Единственное что я могу с этим сделать это обнаружить что такое я. Но это не даст мне никаких других источников моих действий, это даст мне только свободу от привязанности к результату этих действий.


Свобода обретается не просто через обнаружение этого я, но и через прямое знание, обретаемое в этом обнаружении, что "я" никаких действий не порождает. После чего наступает покой в отношении того, что нет никакой кармы, нет никаких плодов, которые это "я" переживает.

Сейчас же ум то и дело переживает по поводу судьбы этого самого "я".




> Вы едите тухулую еду?


Срединный путь, как Вы, наверняка, знаете, Буддой определён не как какие-то заумные философские категории, а как не приверженность крайностям аскетизма и чувственных удовольствий.

----------


## Дубинин

> Свобода обретается не просто через обнаружение этого я, но и через прямое знание, обретаемое в этом обнаружении, что "я" никаких действий не порождает. После чего наступает покой в отношении того, что нет никакой кармы, нет никаких плодов, которые это "я" переживает.
> 
> Сейчас же ум то и дело переживает по поводу судьбы этого самого "я".


Тоесть просто отупевший к старости, познавший ложность отождествления я со всеми деяниями, ну и просто умерший в наркозе, получают одинаковый плод- покой? А потом просто смерть?))

----------


## Greedy

> И это не даст мне никаких других источников моих действий. Так?


Не даст.




> Тоесть просто отупевший к старости, познавший ложность отождествления я со всеми деяниями, ну и просто умерший в наркозе, получают одинаковый плод- покой? А потом просто смерть?))


Разный.
Есть два априорных утверждения:
1) Объектам ментальной реальности приписывается тот же статус существования, что и объектам остальных сфер восприятия: зависимое возникновение. Т.е. они из ниоткуда не возникают и в никуда не пропадают.
2) Ментальный орган выступает средством доступа к этой сфере восприятия. Как другие органы выступают средствами доступа к остальным сферам восприятия.
И всё крутится вокруг привычных способов трансформации ментальной сферы на основе сигналов из других пяти сфер. Смерть в этой системе - лишь разрушение этих привычных шаблонов восприятия, но не разрушение самих привычек воспринимать определённым образом.

----------

Эделизи (04.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Можно объяснить, но это объяснение будет вне контекста поставленного вопроса.
> То есть такое объяснение уводит в сторону от заявленной темы.


Я не понимаю как объяснение может уводить о заявленной темы? Оно либо есть, либо его нет. Не может же правдивое объяснение, если оно правдиво, стать не правдой в каком-то из контекстов?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Да я бы тоже не стал пересматривать, помня его чуть по юности, но внук вынудил... даже не столько смотреть, сколько слушать. : ) 
> В итоге подобрал эту винни-пухоподобную речёвку, раньше почему-то не замеченную. Смеялся, а тут -- просто поделился, по ассоциации...


Вы меня почти убедили пересмотреть мультфильм еще раз.  :Smilie:  Я сама в детстве обожала Алису и до сих пор помню стишок оттуда. Некоторые стишки очень надолго прописываются в сознании. 




> Не-не, вот чего уже давно не ищу, так это истину. И другим не советую... : )


Про блондинку очень забавно. Не слышаша. Очень подходит к поискам истины.  :Smilie: 




> Комплимент: очень улыбнуло у Вас (дам своими словами) "Образование: родилась сразу умной". : )


Ой это Вы далеко залезли  :Smilie:  Только никому не говорите - у меня нет ни одного высшего образования. А писать что-то надо.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (04.02.2014), Сергей Хос (04.02.2014), Юй Кан (04.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не понимаю как объяснение может уводить о заявленной темы? Оно либо есть, либо его нет. Не может же правдивое объяснение, если оно правдиво, стать не правдой в каком-то из контекстов?


Запросто может, например при объяснении гололёда на разных уровнях развития можно говорить и о происках духов, и о тонкой плёночки воды при трении, и о химической реакции с выделением тепла и  о заряженных пустотных облаках и спиновых возникающих силах и о  построении "реальности"- умом. Причём эти объяснения- ну очень слабо "дружат". Поэтому, то- что удачнее всего принесёт на время удовлетворение внутри- то и "правда"))

----------

Neroli (04.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не даст.
> 
> 
> Разный.
> Есть два априорных утверждения:
> 1) Объектам ментальной реальности приписывается тот же статус существования, что и объектам остальных сфер восприятия: зависимое возникновение. Т.е. они из ниоткуда не возникают и в никуда не пропадают.
> 2) Ментальный орган выступает средством доступа к этой сфере восприятия. Как другие органы выступают средствами доступа к остальным сферам восприятия.
> И всё крутится вокруг привычных способов трансформации ментальной сферы на основе сигналов из других пяти сфер. Смерть в этой системе - лишь разрушение этих привычных шаблонов восприятия, но не разрушение самих привычек воспринимать определённым образом.


Ну тут остаётся много вопросов. Никто, включая Будду, не доказал достоверно, что имеется носитель информации о привычках, который остаётся после смерти и при возникновении условий- воспроизведёт эти привычки. Никто не доказал вообще наличие некого ментального мира, вне мира обслуживаемого мозгом и органами чувств (все наши абстрактные мысли, это более слабые сигналы, затухающие и причудливо переплетённые, - повторяющие видимое слышимое.. когда-то, и механизм этот запускается с наружи- внешним раздражителем). Да-же процесс думания- это искусственное отделение некой "ментальной" составляющей, от вполне физиологических процессов (что бы вспомнить как человек шёл, он должен послать сигналы к мышцам на "ходьбу", а затем сигнал- на торможение- не выполнение этого. И если суть медитации- отключить эти древние- эволюционные механизмы-  многократно дублирующие более сильные сигналы от органов чувств, то химические вещества, справляются с этим проще и мощнее))

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Создается впечатление, что реальность - это что-то скрытое за потоком мыслей, и чтобы обнаружить эту реальность, необходимо остановить мышление. Но как только задумываешься о реальности, это не приближает к её познанию, а наоборот скрывает реальность ещё больше - возникновением новых мыслей. Может обычные мысли и есть реальность и не нужно ничего искать помимо них?


Так и есть  :Smilie: 
Не нужно ничего искать помимо мыслей, но нужно научиться с ними обращаться (используя искуссные методы))).

Вот технология предлагаемая дзогчен (4 йоги от Аро Лингмы в изложении Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен и моем корявом пересказе):
1. Практика шинэ (шаматха, успокоение) - это метод обнаружения себя в состоянии без мыслей, но с полным осознанием;
2. Практика лхатонг (випашьяна, прозрение) -  это метод осознания мыслеформ, как продуктов пустоты из предыдущего пункта; 
3. Ньимэ (нераздельность, недвойственность) - осознание единства, нераздельности формы и пустоты, должно прийти спонтанно в результате практики п.п. 1 и 2 ));
4. Лхундруп - практика обретения постоянства в осознании единства, предполагает удержание недвойственного присутствия осознания в каждый момент (ригпа, видья, чистое знание-видение).

И тут вы _осознаете_, что "горы снова стали горами, а реки - реками", а также, что
мысли и есть реальность, что мысли не есть реальность, что мысли есть реальность и не есть реальность одновременно и что последнее утверждение тоже неверно.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (04.02.2014), Влад К (04.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не понимаю как объяснение может уводить о заявленной темы? Оно либо есть, либо его нет. Не может же правдивое объяснение, если оно правдиво, стать не правдой в каком-то из контекстов?


Еще раз: буддийское познание реальности исходит из акта непосредственного восприятия. В этом смысле "длина волны" - совершенно иной объект восприятия, нежели цвет. Мы и наблюдаем его опосредованно, через инструментальные методы.
Поэтому рассуждать о длине волны в контексте нашего разговора не имеет смысла, эта характеристика, возможно, и объясняет определенным образом, как свет взаимодействует с нашей телесностью, но к вопросу о том, "что есть сущность зеленого" никак не относится. "Зеленое" - чисто внутренний феномен, вне восприятия его нет нигде.

Например, мы могли бы сказать: "Зеленый краситель мы получаем из малахита, а красный - из киновари (или из свеклы)". Это суждение того же уровня, что и о длине волны - описательное. Но оно ничего не говорит нам о нашем восприятии феномена, то есть собственно о зеленом или красном, и об их различии.

----------

Алик (04.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Я не понимаю как объяснение может уводить о заявленной темы? Оно либо есть, либо его нет. Не может же правдивое объяснение, если оно правдиво, стать не правдой в каком-то из контекстов?


Контекст предполагает перекодирование информации в некой системе координат, в простаранстве категорий.

Физика - хорошая система координат. Длина волны прекрасный ответ.
Но физика предполагает существование реальности априори, бессмысленно в этой системе координат обсуждать существование реальности. Она и не обсуждает  :Smilie: 

А вот с точки зрения представителей одного африканского племени (забыл название, недавно исследование было, вполне научное) синее и зеленое не различаются. В языке слова нет и физически (!) по тестам на мониторе различить затрудняются!
Зато у них несколько названий для оттенков зеленого, которые европеец различает с огромным трудом. Для них же это совершенно разные цвета!
При этом и физика и биология у нас априори одинаковые, а синее между тем не синее и зеленое не зеленое, сплошной пикник  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

анекдот:
- у тебя машина какого цвета?
- бежевого.
- а это что за цвет?
- ну это такой как белый, только синий. :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Ну тут остаётся много вопросов. Никто, включая Будду, не доказал достоверно, что имеется носитель информации о привычках, который остаётся после смерти и при возникновении условий- воспроизведёт эти привычки.


Суть учения Будды в том, что этого носителя нет и он не нужен, чтобы реальность функционировала так, как мы это видим.




> Никто не доказал вообще наличие некого ментального мира, вне мира обслуживаемого мозгом и органами чувств...


Речь идёт немного о другом.
Что воспринимают глаза? Различные предметы, формы, образы? Нет. Они воспринимают электромагнитные волны. Различные предметы, формы, образы - это ментальная реальность, которая накладывается на раздражитель по каналу зрения.

Мы же считаем различные предметы, формы, образы - объективной реальностью, существующей вне восприятия. Поэтому и получается проблема с тем, что же является объектом в ментальной реальности.
Т.е. глаза никогда никакой "стол" увидеть не могут. Глаза фиксируют только электромагнитное возмущение. Игры с электромагнитным возмущением позволяют запускать изменения в ментальной реальности. То же телевизор - яркий тому пример.

Другими словами, всё воспринимаемое - это и есть ментальная реальность. Внешняя реальность - это сигналы от пяти органов чувств, которые приводят к тому, что происходят изменения в ментальной реальности: объекты двигаются, преобразуются и т. д.

Понять это не так просто. Но достаточно рассмотреть чем отличается созерцание вида за окном и картинки в телевизоре. С физической точки зрения в обоих случаях глаза воспринимают раздражитель в виде электромагнитного излучения. Ум на основе этих данных формирует и видоизменяет имеющуюся ментальную картину. При этом даже с телевизором мы иногда не осознаём, что видим не что-то реальное (квазиреальное), а всего лишь имеет место быть управляемый с помощью электромагнитного излучения процесс изменений ментальной картины мира.

В случае же реального мира, мы не то что не осознаём, что кроме ментальной картины мира нет ничего, мы находимся в глубоком неведении в отношении того, по каким законам формируется  и изменяется эта ментальная картина.

----------


## Алекс Андр

есть пример попроще. 
свет включили, - стол есть. свет выключили, - стол пропал. но стол остался на месте, и то, что мы его не видим не означает, что его нет. :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> есть пример попроще. 
> свет включили, - стол есть. свет выключили, - стол пропал. но стол остался на месте, и то, что мы его не видим не означает, что его нет.


Ага- ага- положить на стол мильён долларов- и позвать дикаря или собаку,; "свет включили нет мильёна, выключили- опять нет (ибо для них его никогда нет), (а для собаки, и "стола" никогда нет)) Так-что не годный пример))

----------


## Greedy

> есть пример попроще. 
> свет включили, - стол есть. свет выключили, - стол пропал. но стол остался на месте, и то, что мы его не видим не означает, что его нет.


Не совсем корректное объяснение.

Когда "свет включают", активизируется зрительное восприятие. На основе зрительного восприятия ум строит ментальную картину мира. "Стол" находится не в зрительном восприятии, а в ментальной картине мира. Активирует же зрительное восприятие не некий "реальный стол", а электромагнитное излучение (языком физиков). Научившись манипулировать этим электромагнитным излучением, мы имеем возможность наполнять ментальную картину мира самым разнообразным образом.

Чем же отличается тогда "реальный стол" от стола в телевизоре? Только тем, что мы, в какой-то мере, осознаём искусственность стола в телевизоре. Хотя далеко не все осознают, что смотрят не на реальный телевизор, а в свою ментальную картину мира, которая управляется электромагнитным излучением от экрана телевизора.

"Неисчезание стола" если на него не смотреть, заключается в том, что всё ( и "реальный стол" и "воображаемые слоники") не возникает из ниоткуда и в никуда не исчезает.

----------


## Влад К

> Значит синее - это зеленое?


Зависит от того, кто смотрит. Может быть, я вижу синий цвет по другому и Вы как-то иначе - но это только названия, и синнее является синим, только потому-что нас так научили в детстве. :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> анекдот:
> - у тебя машина какого цвета?
> - бежевого.
> - а это что за цвет?
> - ну это такой как белый, только синий.


или так:
- цвета кофе с молоком.
- вам с сахаром или без?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только никому не говорите - у меня нет ни одного высшего образования.


Коллега! респект и уважуха ))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Коллега! респект и уважуха ))))


 :Facepalm:  так и знала, что кто-то подслушивает )))

----------

Алик (04.02.2014), Сергей Хос (04.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если кто хочет про "сущность" на уровне серьезного востоковедения, а не просто в формате форумных посиделок, рекомендую, специально выложил:
http://serg-hos.livejournal.com/46851.html

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Зависит от того, кто смотрит. Может быть, я вижу синий цвет по другому и Вы как-то иначе - но это только названия, и синнее является синим, только потому-что нас так научили в детстве.


Точно. Приведу пример. Есть такая страшная болезнь - слепоглухота. Чем позже она дает о себе знать - тем больше возможностей обучения и дальнейшего развития пациента. Дети с врожденной слепоглухотой, если они будут лишены специального воспитания и обучения, не будут развиваться. Это может привести к распаду психики и деградации. Почему я привела этот пример? Потому что мы получаем знания об этом мире посредством органов чувств при контакте с окружающим миром и другими людьми. Если нас лишить всех видов восприятия, мы не разовьемся в полноценную личность. Если бы у нас было "самосущее Я", этого бы не происходило.

Чтобы что-то знать, надо что-то ощущать. Чистое сознание заисит от бытия. А бытие от сознания.

----------

Влад К (04.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что воспринимают глаза? Различные предметы, формы, образы? Нет. Они воспринимают электромагнитные волны. Различные предметы, формы, образы - это ментальная реальность, которая накладывается на раздражитель по каналу зрения.


То есть электромагн. волны - это и есть пресловутая "основа-для-обозначения", так получается?

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть электромагн. волны - это и есть пресловутая "основа-для-обозначения", так получается?


Не, переживание элементов слизистой глаза: (твёрдое, горячее...), искажается в "видимое"- в "там", а затем вообще эти глюки становятся пугающе реалистичными)).

----------


## Greedy

> То есть электромагн. волны - это и есть пресловутая "основа-для-обозначения", так получается?


С точки зрения физики - это та субстанция, манипулируя которой можно создавать видимое. Более точно, это не основа для обозначения, а сама сфера воспринимаемых объектов. Воспринимаемый мир - это не "пространство с атомами" а электромагнитное поле, где кажущиеся изолированными объекты существуют в виде различных последовательностей возмущения этого поля.

Работаюшие телевизоры - наглядное доказательство такому положению вещей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Работаюшие телевизоры - наглядное доказательство такому положению вещей.


Путаете телевизор с реальностью?
Ну тогда далеко вам до татхаты )))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Путаете телевизор с реальностью?
> Ну тогда далеко вам до татхаты )))


телевизор достаточно дорогое приспособление. мультики можно в голове бесплатно смотреть :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> телевизор достаточно дорогое приспособление. мультики можно в голове бесплатно смотреть


Ну да, чем, собственно, в Тантре и занимаются.
Но причем тут какая-то "длина волны"?

Кардинальные цвета - характеристики секторов мандалы, причем не символические, а сущностные. Переживание, основанное на специфическом восприятии того или иного цвета, возводит к определенным классам будд, пробуждает те или иные аспекты изначальной мудрости.
В этом их сущность.
Сводить все это к физике, к волновой теории, к телевизору - глупость несусветная.

----------


## Алик

> И тут вы _осознаете_, что "горы снова стали горами, а реки - реками", а также, что
> мысли и есть реальность, что мысли не есть реальность, что мысли есть реальность и не есть реальность одновременно и что последнее утверждение тоже неверно.


А  "Вы" - это кто?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Я не понимаю как объяснение может уводить о заявленной темы? Оно либо есть, либо его нет. Не может же правдивое объяснение, если оно правдиво, стать не правдой в каком-то из контекстов?


Правду и неправду придумывает ум, впрочем, как и всевозможные объяснения. Весь мир - один цветок: это правда или неправда?

----------

Влад К (04.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кардинальные цвета - характеристики секторов мандалы, причем не символические, а сущностные. Переживание, основанное на специфическом восприятии того или иного цвета, возводит к определенным классам будд, пробуждает те или иные аспекты изначальной мудрости.


Господи, сатанизм какой-то!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Господи, сатанизм какой-то!


Дзенцам это не понять, лучше даже не пытаться.
Дзен от тантры отличается примерно так же, как зеленый чай от наваристого бульона. )))

----------

Алик (04.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (04.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дзен от тантры отличается примерно так же, как зеленый чай от наваристого бульона. )))


Не по-махаянски энто--мясное кушать.

----------


## Greedy

> Путаете телевизор с реальностью?
> Ну тогда далеко вам до татхаты )))


Зачем путать? Есть возбуждение зрительного восприятия как в одном, так и в другом случае. Только в случае с реальностью не совсем понятно, что является источником этого возбуждения. Реалисты, вот, верят в ней реальный мир, продуцирующий это возбуждение. А с телевизором всё понятно. Он по заданному алгоритму генерирует электромагнитное излучение, которое возбуждает зрительное восприятия, и ум формирует картинки из этого возбуждённого зрительного восприятия.

Т.е. если для картинок, воспринимаемых с телевизора, нужен только запрограммированный генератор электромагнитного излучения, то зачем в случае реальности предполагать нечто большее? Тут, разве что, необходимо распознать, что формирует алгоритм для зрительного возбуждения в случае с реальностью.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Т.е. если для картинок, воспринимаемых с телевизора, нужен только запрограммированный генератор электромагнитного излучения, то зачем в случае реальности предполагать нечто большее?


Ну да и мы все живем в Матрице.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алик

> Ну да и мы все живем в Матрице.


А Матрица где живет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем путать? Есть возбуждение зрительного восприятия как в одном, так и в другом случае. Только в случае с реальностью не совсем понятно, что является источником этого возбуждения. Реалисты, вот, верят в ней реальный мир, продуцирующий это возбуждение. А с телевизором всё понятно.


Вы путаете буддизм с кантианством. И понятно, почему: это воззрение европейцу интегрировано в подкорку самой позитивистской культурой, в которой он воспитан, и избавиться от него очень трудно.
У Канта все действительно так, как вы говорите: принципиально непознаваемая вещь-в-себе, идущий от нее импульс и его трансформация в образ на уровне сознания.
Но буддизм феноменологичен, и ему эта схема совершенно чужда.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну да и мы все живем в Матрице.


Матрица - это тоже слишком много предположений и допущений.
"Мы живём" в шести сферах восприятия. Ограничивая рассмотрение только зрительным восприятием, "мы живём" в сфере зрительного восприятия. Этого, как бы, не отнять. А вот, что на самом деле стоит за зрительным восприятием: реальный ли мир, матрица и т.д. - это всё фантазии ума, который не видит прямой логики, по которой зрительное восприятие ведёт себя именно так, как ведёт.
Заметьте, речь идёт не о бытие неких объектов (существующих вне восприятия), а о бытие самого зрительного восприятия. Почему ум из зрительного восприятия пять минут назад выявил объект "дверь", а сейчас выявляет объект "окно"? Что именно будет выявлять из зрительного восприятия ум через пять минут? По каким законам развивается эта череда выявлений объектов из зрительного восприятия?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А Матрица где живет?


Говорят Матрица живет здесь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014), Алик (04.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> У Канта все действительно так, как вы говорите: принципиально непознаваемая вещь-в-себе, идущий от нее импульс и его трансформация в образ на уровне сознания.


Наличие вещи-в-себе - это тоже довольно сильное допущение. Есть ли что-то за зрительным возбуждением? Нет ли ничего за зрительным возбуждением? Важно выявить сам закон, по которому это зрительное возбуждение эволюционирует. Тут как с телевизором. Там закон понятен - есть возможность контроля над генерируемыми изображениями. Пока закон эволюции зрительного восприятия не выявлен, контролировать его нет возможности: нет возможности устроить так, что через пять минут в поле зрения появится именно вот такая-то вещь.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Матрица - это тоже слишком много предположений и допущений.
> "Мы живём" в шести сферах восприятия. Ограничивая рассмотрение только зрительным восприятием, "мы живём" в сфере зрительного восприятия. Этого, как бы, не отнять. А вот, что на самом деле стоит за зрительным восприятием: реальный ли мир, матрица и т.д. - это всё фантазии ума, который не видит прямой логики, по которой зрительное восприятие ведёт себя именно так, как ведёт.
> Заметьте, речь идёт не о бытие неких объектов (существующих вне восприятия), а о бытие самого зрительного восприятия. Почему ум из зрительного восприятия пять минут назад выявил объект "дверь", а сейчас выявляет объект "окно"? Что именно будет выявлять из зрительного восприятия ум через пять минут? По каким законам развивается эта череда выявлений объектов из зрительного восприятия?


Нельзя так полагаться на одно только зрительное восприятие. Знаете сколько в травматологии людей по праздникам поступает, которые под градусом дверь с окном путают.  :Smilie: 

Мое зрительное восприятие в данный момент отказывается воспринимать что-либо.  :Smilie:  Спокойной ночи!

----------

Алик (04.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Т.е. если для картинок, воспринимаемых с телевизора, нужен только запрограммированный генератор электромагнитного излучения, то зачем в случае реальности предполагать нечто большее? Тут, разве что, необходимо распознать, что формирует алгоритм для зрительного возбуждения в случае с реальностью.


Эта серия воззрений, которые вы формируете, в общем понятна. Мне кажется или она очень похожа на солипсизм?
Солипсизм хорош и логичен внутри, но каждый раз, когда пытался развить для себя эти идеи утыкался в проблему существования _других_ сознаний.
Человек животное социальное. Более того именно взаимодействием с другими субъектами является определяющим для Человека как явления.
И буддизм кажется согласен - человеческое воплощение считается удачным, так как здесь можно "передавать и получать учение".

Где в вашей модели восприятия место для существования отдельных субъектов?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Эта серия воззрений, которые вы формируете, в общем понятна. Мне кажется или она очень похожа на солипсизм?


Солипсизм предполагает наличие субъекта взаимодействия, т.е. того, кто переживает. С ним и связаны все проблемы солипсизма.




> Где в вашей модели восприятия место для существования отдельных субъектов?


Нигде. Не должно быть место даже для одного единственного субъекта.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> ... ум формирует картинки из этого возбуждённого зрительного восприятия.


Ум формирует... Ладно допустим ум не субъект, ум машина для пермалывания ощущений. Но множественность умов подразумевается? Их взаимодействие?
И что остается, когда ум "выключен", а осознание присуствует?

----------


## Greedy

> Ум формирует... Ладно допустим ум не субъект, ум машина для пермалывания ощущений. Но множественность умов подразумевается? Их взаимодействие?


Наличие других умов определяется исключительно через аналогию.
Так как нет никакой возможности указать на что-то, лежащее за рамками шести сфер восприятия. Как только попробуете на что-то указать, то, например, тут же обнаружиться, что указываете Вы не на что-то внешнее, а на образ в уме, сформированный на основе, например, зрительного восприятия.




> И что остается, когда ум "выключен", а осознание присуствует?


Вы ввели какое-то "осознание", предназначение которого мне неведомо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наличие других умов определяется исключительно через аналогию.
> Так как нет никакой возможности указать на что-то, лежащее за рамками шести сфер восприятия. Как только попробуете на что-то указать, то, например, тут же обнаружиться, что указываете Вы не на что-то внешнее, а на образ в уме, сформированный на основе, например, зрительного восприятия.


Что воспринимает Будда, у которого процесс порождения образов (прапанча) выключен?

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Вы ввели какое-то "осознание", предназначение которого мне неведомо.


Хм. "осознавание" ("осознание" - это опечатка)
В этом весь смысл буддизма, насколько я его понимаю. Перестать отождествлять себя с этой машиной, о которой вы пишите... 
Оставить машине шесть сфер, а этому мифическиму супердомену, который "сознание", дать некоторую свободу _деятельную_.

Достигнуть истинную природу ума. Несвязанную алгоритмами перекодировая внешних сигналов?
То есть состояния системы, когда супердомен не является детерминированной функцией, надстроенной над этими алгоритмами?

В общем я улавливаю частности но не понимаю коренных вопросов в ваших выкладках.
Да, машина, да перерабатывает.
Пусть нет субъекта, но есть субстанция?
Что она перерабатывает?
Изчего она сделана?
Где фиксируются алгоритмы?

О чем мы вообще говрим?

----------


## Greedy

> Ну как бы в этом весь смысл буддизма, насколько я его понимаю. Перестать отождествлять себя с этой машиной, о которой вы пишите...


Чуть глубже надо смотреть. Разотождествление не должно приводить к выявлению нового объекта отождествления. Плод есть само разотождествление без последующего отождествления с чем-то более глобальным. Т.е. просто знание, что вот это функционирует вот так, а вот то - так.




> Оставить машине шесть сфер, а этой мифической супердоминате, которая "сознание" (тоже не я придумал  ) дать некоторую свободу _деятельную_.


Сознание тоже не длящаяся вещь. Когда возникает возбуждение органа восприятия и есть к этому возбуждению внимание, то сознание имеет место быть. И это сознание функционирует вот таким вот образом.
Обыватель же не видит этих процессов, так как его реакции заточены на отождествление с чем-то в этом процессе. У кого-то - с телом, у кого-то - с мыслями, у кого-то - сознанием.

----------


## Greedy

> Что воспринимает Будда, у которого процесс порождения образов (прапанча) выключен?


Одному Будде известно как такое восприятие переживается. Но если по текстам, то это переживание необнаружения объектов восприятия. Для себя - это непрерываемый покой. Другие же, наблюдая подобное чудо, видят идеальное функционирование. Так как с необнаружением объектов восприятия исчезает не активность, а реакционность. Эта вещь сложная для понимания, потому что "я" воспринимается как источник активности. Но в учении Будды утверждается, что всё само функционирует по обусловленному закону. Наличие же ошибочных воззрений в потоке этого обусловленного функционирования приводит к переживанию чувства "я" и возникновению страданий.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Сознание тоже не длящаяся вещь. Когда возникает возбуждение органа восприятия и есть к этому возбуждению внимание, то сознание имеет место быть. И это сознание функционирует вот таким вот образом.
> Обыватель же не видит этих процессов, так как его реакции заточены на отождествление с чем-то в этом процессе. У кого-то - с телом, у кого-то - с мыслями, у кого-то - сознанием.


Сорри, я тут редактировал свой пост по ходу...
Сознание функционирует, нерйофизиология рассказывает как.
Но нейрофизиология нормальная естественная наука (слава богу), апеллирует к сугубому материализму.
Есть материя, она первична. Там есть вещество и волны, сложно весьма организованные, они взаимодействуют, определенным сложным образом.
Есть машина по переработке информации, это снимает вроде бы вопрос о субъекте...

Но материя остается?

Если весь проявленный мир (со всем его "веществом" и сложноорганизованными структурами) объявляется продуктом деятельности этой машины, значит надо вводить котегорию Сознания, которое первично...
И приписывать машине его свойства.

Очень хорошо индуизм на этот вопрос отвечает - Есть Сознание Шивы, оно первично, оно порождает энергию Шакти - весь проявленный мир...
Там и машине место найдется )
Но машине делигируются таки свойства первичного сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Одному Будде известно как такое восприятие переживается. Но если по текстам, то это переживание необнаружения объектов восприятия. Для себя - это непрерываемый покой. Другие же, наблюдая подобное чудо, видят идеальное функционирование. Так как с необнаружением объектов восприятия исчезает не активность, а реакционность. Эта вещь сложная для понимания, потому что "я" воспринимается как источник активности. Но в учении Будды утверждается, что всё само функционирует по обусловленному закону. Наличие же ошибочных воззрений в потоке этого обусловленного функционирования приводит к переживанию чувства "я" и возникновению страданий.


а куды ж у него волны-то деваются, эти самые, типа, электро- как бишь их? магнитные, что ли?

----------


## Greedy

> а куды ж у него волны-то деваются, эти самые, типа, электро- как бишь их? магнитные, что ли?


Так нет их. Есть возбуждение зрительного восприятия. За рамки этого возбуждения сознание выйти не может. Оно может строить гипотезы о том, что там это восприятие побуждает. Тут философий целая россыпь. И материализм вместе с ними. Необходимо просто понимать, что сознание строит ментальный мир, опираясь на восприятие от органов чувств. Это как причина и следствие. Чтобы в уме появился образ дома, должна быть причина, на основе которой в сознании образ дома появится. Такой причиной может выступить, например, возбуждение зрительного восприятия.

Наиболее продвинутые философии буддизма, вообще, не выходят за рамки факта возбуждения органов чувств. Просто постулируется их непрерывное непостоянство. А ум строит на базе этого непостоянства те миры, которые ему наиболее привычны в данный момент. И освобождение исключительно в том, чтобы разотождествиться с этой деятельностью. Увидеть, как она происходит, не привлекая к этому субъект.

----------


## Greedy

> Пусть нет субъекта, но есть субстанция?
> Что она перерабатывает?
> Изчего она сделана?
> Где фиксируются алгоритмы?


Эта субстанция и есть татхата - таковости. Описывается она исключительно "дхармой" - т.е. законом обусловленности одних явлений от других. И в этом смысле она сделана из пустоты: в ней нельзя найти ничего цельного, самостоятельного, независимого. Какой бы ментальный образ не построил ум, он не сможет обнаружить этот объект в таковости.




> Если весь проявленный мир (со всем его "веществом" и сложноорганизованными структурами) объявляется продуктом деятельности этой машины, значит надо вводить котегорию Сознания, которое первично...


Сложноорганизованный мир - это мир ментальный. Это конструкции, созданные умом на базе непрервыного непостоянства, которое выступает в роли основы для деятельности ума. Разбираться с устройством взаимосвязей в ментальном мире - ещё глубже погружаться в эту самую ментальную деятельность.

----------

Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Эта субстанция и есть татхата - таковости. Описывается она исключительно "дхармой" - т.е. законом обусловленности одних явлений от других. И в этом смысле она сделана из пустоты: в ней нельзя найти ничего цельного, самостоятельного, независимого. Какой бы ментальный образ не построил ум, он не сможет обнаружить этот объект в таковости.


Это позиция мадхьямики или йогачары?
Я так понимаю мадхьямики - и мы признаем существание объективного мира, условно, то есть он не обладает самобытием, а существет только в единстве с субъективным его восприятием...

----------


## Люся Костина

> Ко мне подходит человек и просит у меня денег и говорит что деньги ему нужны чтобы купить ружье и убить из него Будду, мне ему помочь в этом ?


Если вы находитесь  в этот момент в своей природе .".. Знание исходящее из этой природы" само либо дает  либо не дает ( через ваши руки, например)потому как оно обладает все ведением и спонтанным его проявлением ... Оно не думает и оно совершенно.  А если вы думаете , то значит вы пока пользуетесь обычным умом... Так как только обычному " человеческому  уму" свойственно сомнение. Поэтому если вам кажется не надо давать - не давайте. Но это все двойственное мышление и все такие ситуации оно  же и порождает. Это игра с самим собой . И если человек не знает единой природы всего он страдает и мучается разными вопросами. Как мы с вами:-) если обладает  то  все оставляет" как есть" в ясности и совершенстве  .
Успехов.

----------


## Neroli

> Еще раз: буддийское познание реальности исходит из акта непосредственного восприятия. В этом смысле "длина волны" - совершенно иной объект восприятия, нежели цвет. Мы и наблюдаем его опосредованно, через инструментальные методы.
> Поэтому рассуждать о длине волны в контексте нашего разговора не имеет смысла, эта характеристика, возможно, и объясняет определенным образом, как свет взаимодействует с нашей телесностью, но к вопросу о том, "что есть сущность зеленого" никак не относится. "Зеленое" - чисто внутренний феномен, вне восприятия его нет нигде.
> 
> Например, мы могли бы сказать: "Зеленый краситель мы получаем из малахита, а красный - из киновари (или из свеклы)". Это суждение того же уровня, что и о длине волны - описательное. Но оно ничего не говорит нам о нашем восприятии феномена, то есть собственно о зеленом или красном, и об их различии.


Я отвечала на вопрос о различии цветов, а не о том как цвет взаимодействует с нашей телесностью. Вы же не хотите сказать, что различие этих цветов зависит от моего восприятия, а не от их собственных характеристик? Или хотите?

----------


## Neroli

> Нельзя так полагаться на одно только зрительное восприятие. Знаете сколько в травматологии людей по праздникам поступает, которые под градусом дверь с окном путают.


Вот кстати, если бы все зависело от нашего восприятия, то по пьяни окно становилось бы дверью, однако есть что-то, что заставляет окно оставаться окном, а зеленое зеленым, независимо от нашего восприятия.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот кстати, если бы все зависело от нашего восприятия, то по пьяни окно становилось бы дверью, однако есть что-то, что заставляет окно оставаться окном, а зеленое зеленым, независимо от нашего восприятия.


Как я рада, что ты вернула сюда мою любимую фотку. Нечего быть иконами.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что воспринимает Будда, у которого процесс порождения образов (прапанча) выключен?


А как Будда, по-твоему, воспринимает относительную истину? Говорится, что через восприятие других людей. А как они мыслят? Концептуально. Вот и думай...

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вот кстати, если бы все зависело от нашего восприятия, то по пьяни окно становилось бы дверью, однако есть что-то, что заставляет окно оставаться окном, а зеленое зеленым, независимо от нашего восприятия.


Ну да. Если мы назовем окно дверью и выйдем в него, то оно останется прежним окном. А мы разобъемся.  :Smilie:  Есть совокупности из которых состоят дверь и окно. Ими нельзя пренебрегать.

----------


## Алекс Андр

Луну не украдёшь
Рёкан, мастер дзэн, скромно жил в маленькой хижине у подножья горы. Как-то 
вечером туда забрался вор, но лишь чтобы найти, что красть там совершенно 
нечего.
Возвратившись, Рёкан застал вора. - Ты, верно, прошёл долгий путь, чтобы меня 
навестить,- сказал он вору, - и ты не должен уходить с пустыми руками. Пожалуйста, 
возьми в подарок мою одежду. Ошеломлённый вор взял одежду и выскользнул 
прочь.
Рёкан сидел голый и глядел на луну. - Бедняга,- отрешённо размышлял он, как бы я 
хотел подарить ему эту прекрасную луну.

теперь собственно о реальности, восприятии, буддизме. 
не знаю что тут некоторые курят, но совершенно очевидно, что буддизм не имеет ничего общего с нигилизмом. различия в восприятии окружающего рассматриваются буддизмом именно в ключе приведенной выше притчи. и вор и Рёкан видели луну, но видели и воспринимали ее по-разному.
есть древняя индийская пословица: *истина подобна свету лампы. один при этом свете читает священные тексты, а другой подделывает подпись.*
вот оно различие в восприятии целиком объекта! а не потому, что кто-то видит волны, значит вокруг ничего нет :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> ...по пьяни окно становилось бы дверью...


- Пойдем на балкон покурим?
- Так у тебя же нет балкона!
- А если покурить, появляется.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014), Алик (05.02.2014), Влад К (05.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014), Сергей Хос (05.02.2014), Чагна Дордже (06.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я отвечала на вопрос о различии цветов, а не о том как цвет взаимодействует с нашей телесностью. Вы же не хотите сказать, что различие этих цветов зависит от моего восприятия, а не от их собственных характеристик? Или хотите?


- Чем отличается зеленый цвет от красного?
- Тем, что зеленая краска сделана из малахита, а красная - из киновари.

Устраивает такой ответ?
Рассуждение о том, что они различаются длиной волны - типологически точно такое же.

----------


## Neroli

> - Чем отличается зеленый цвет от красного?
> - Тем, что зеленая краска сделана из малахита, а красная - из киновари.
> 
> Устраивает такой ответ?
> Рассуждение о том, что они различаются длиной волны - типологически точно такое же.


Нет не устраивает. 
Но это же не означает автоматически что причина зеленого и красного в моем сознании. Наименования - да - в нем, но разница характеристик присуща самим краскам. Может быть причина различий и не в длине волны и не в том из чего она сделана, но эта причина явно не в моей голове.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Нет не устраивает. 
> Но это же не означает автоматически что причина зеленого и красного в моем сознании. Наименования - да - в нем, но разница характеристик присуща самим краскам. Может быть причина различий и не в длине волны и не в том из чего она сделана, но эта причина явно не в моей голове.


Вот как раз смысл в том, что краске не присуще качество - и даже длина волны не присуща, без воспринимающего сознания. 
Она никакая и никакая  :Smilie:  А для духа какого нибудь бестелесного одна двердая а другая пожиже. А если некому воспринимать, то ее и вовсе нет  :Smilie: )
Нет самосущей реальности. Кажется так.

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Сергей Хос (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Вот как раз смысл в том, что краске не присуще качество - и даже длина волны не присуща, без воспринимающего сознания. 
> Она никакая и никакая  А для духа какого нибудь бестелесного одна двердая а другая пожиже. А если некому воспринимать, то ее и вовсе нет )
> Нет самосущей реальности. Кажется так.


а реальность существует и плюет на то, как воспринимает ее человечишка, возомнивший себя ЦАРЕМ природы :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> причина явно не в моей голове.


"Зеленость" и "красность" не существуют нигде кроме воспринимающего сознания. И причина там же.
Вопрос был не о том, чем отличается малахит от киновари (или одна волна от другой), а в чем различие между двумя воспринимаемыми феноменами - краснотой и зеленью (которые, напоминаю, есть только в голове). Ответ: ничем, кроме того, что они разные.

Здесь, кстати, очень хорошо видно, как европейский ум, зараженный кантианством, не может уловить суть буддийского дискурса, сам принцип. Все время норовят стрелки перевести на что-то, типа, объективное - то на длину волны, то еще на что.

----------

Влад К (05.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> а реальность существует и плюет на то, как воспринимает ее человечишка, возомнивший себя ЦАРЕМ природы


Ну да  :Smilie:  А все буддисты - просто потенциальные клиенты психиатрической клиники?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ну да  А все буддисты - просто потенциальные клиенты психиатрической клиники?


не только буддисты, что ж Вы так буддистов-то? :Smilie:  
беда лишь в том, что в клинике лечат те же люди с теми же расстройствами. сансара :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Здесь, кстати, очень хорошо видно, как европейский ум, зараженный кантианством, не может уловить суть буддийского дискурса, сам принцип. Все время норовят стрелки перевести на что-то, типа, объективное - то на длину волны, то еще на что.


А ваши то какие доказательства, что различие в голове? У нас хоть хоть длинна волны есть. А у вас, кроме того, что так в буддизме принято? 
Может европейский ум умнее?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> не только буддисты, что ж Вы так буддистов-то? 
> беда лишь в том, что в клинике лечат те же люди с теми же расстройствами. сансара


Тут правда есть. Если человек клинически зациклен на том, что он убивал комаров, и ему никакие советы не помогают, шо делать?

----------


## Алик

> а реальность существует и плюет на то, как воспринимает ее человечишка, возомнивший себя ЦАРЕМ природы


То-то я себя постоянно оплеванным чувствую  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> не только буддисты, что ж Вы так буддистов-то? 
> беда лишь в том, что в клинике лечат те же люди с теми же расстройствами. сансара


А, ну то есть больны все, а Реальность смотрит и усмехается?  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

Зелёное от красного отличается исключительно реакцией, которую имеет ум на зелёное и на красное.
Тут проще понять на более эмоциональных вещах. Поганенький человек или не очень определяется умом по реакции на данного конкретного человека.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Если человек клинически зациклен на том, что он убивал комаров, и ему никакие советы не помогают, шо делать?


жизнь прожита зря. такому злодею уже не помочь. любой человек только родившись уже кармически предрасположен в следующей жизни упасть в ады. убийство комаров лишь укрепляет сансару :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Зелёное от красного отличается исключительно реакцией, которую имеет ум на зелёное и на красное.


А само зеленое не содержит в себе ничего такого, что заставляет ум на него реагировать не так как на красное? (а почему красное? куда синее делось?)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А ваши то какие доказательства, что различие в голове? У нас хоть хоть длинна волны есть. А у вас, кроме того, что так в буддизме принято? 
> Может европейский ум умнее?


А это как раз предмет веры ("правильного воззрения" скажем  так). Но не догматической, а апеллирующей к субъективному опыту. Вам предлагается остановить поток мыслей, разотождествиться с обусловленным умом (который очень кстати является причиной вашего неудовлетворения  :Smilie:  ), обрести безоценочное восприятие и посмотреть на эти краски еще раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Достаточно провести эксперимент: берем довольно большую группу людей без патологий зрительного аппарата (включая нервную систему) и проверяем, путает ли кто-нибудь из них зеленый и красный цвет. Затем берем людей со схожими патологиями и проверяем, различает ли кто-нибудь из них зеленый и красный.

И да, если договориться называть зеленый цвет "рыжим", а красный "пупырчатым", принципиально это ничего не изменит.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А это как раз предмет веры. Но не догматической, а апеллирующей к субъективному опыту. Вам предлагается остановить поток мыслей, разотождествиться с обусловленным умом (который очень кстати является причиной вашего неудовлетворения  ), обрести безоценочное восприятие и посмотреть на эти краски еще раз


Обретите безоценочное воприятие. Потом расскажете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ваши то какие доказательства, что различие в голове? У нас хоть хоть длинна волны есть. А у вас, кроме того, что так в буддизме принято? 
> Может европейский ум умнее?


Тут дело не в доказательствах, а в самом методе классификации феноменов, в подходе. А подход, в свою очередь, зависит от целей.
Европейская цивилизация - предметно-ориентированная, субъективное ее мало интересует. Отсюда, кстати, успех науки, индустриальная цивилизация и т.д.
Буддизм (как и всякая истинная религиозность) придает статус объективного внутреннему миру, потому что лишь на этой парадигме можно выстроить содержательную сотериологию, (а не бегать вместо этого по психотерапевтам))).
Ну и так далее - про это много можно чего сказать...

----------


## Neroli

> А это как раз предмет веры ("правильного воззрения" скажем  так). Но не догматической, а апеллирующей к субъективному опыту. Вам предлагается остановить поток мыслей, разотождествиться с обусловленным умом (который очень кстати является причиной вашего неудовлетворения  ), обрести безоценочное восприятие и посмотреть на эти краски еще раз


Красное перестанет быть красным?

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Обретите безоценочное воприятие. Потом расскажете.


И то  :Wink:  Вот еще мотивацию к практике поимел,, не все ж болтать...

----------


## Нико

> Красное перестанет быть красным?


Красное -- это наше, Нероль, не боись

----------


## Neroli

> Тут дело не в доказательствах, а в самом методе классификации феноменов, в подходе. А подход, в свою очередь, зависит от целей.
> Европейская цивилизация - предметно-ориентированная, субъективное ее мало интересует. Отсюда, кстати, успех науки, индустриальная цивилизация и т.д.
> Буддизм (как и всякая истинная религиозность) придает статус объективного внутреннему миру, потому что лишь на этой парадигме можно выстроить содержательную сотериологию, (а не бегать вместо этого по психотерапевтам))).
> Ну и так далее - про это много можно чего сказать...


Сергей, но ведь это не ответ. Т.е. не поняла я в чем различия зеленого, красного и синего, кроме того, что к психотерапевтам обращаться стыдно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> А само зеленое не содержит в себе ничего такого, что заставляет ум на него реагировать не так как на красное? (а почему красное? куда синее делось?)


Так глаз устроен:
за цветоощущение отвечают колбочки:

----------

Жека (08.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> А, ну то есть больны все, а Реальность смотрит и усмехается?


из "Дао Де Цзин":
Дао нельзя познать, лишь говоря о Нём.
И нельзя назвать человеческим именем то Начало неба и земли, Которое есть Мать всего.
Лишь тот, кто освободился от “земных” страстей, может увидеть Его. А тот, кто имеет те страсти, — тот может видеть лишь Относительное.
Впрочем, и то, и другое есть по сути Одно, но, тем не менее, с разными названиями. Оба они — сокровенны. Причём тот переход, который существует между ними, есть дверь ко всему истинно чудесному.

----------

Влад К (05.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Красное перестанет быть красным?


Да. Красное перестанет быть красным, а синее синем. Потом красное снова станет красным, а синее синим, но у Вас уже не будет поводов для беспокойства  :Wink: ))

Ну так говорят, а я верю (по наивности  :Wink:  )
А то знаете, тяжело жить с осознанием, что ты всего лишь животное, отягощенное разумом, а мотивы, которые мною движут - то сексуальные, то пожрать... если глубже копнуть  :Smilie: ) 
Хочется быть чем то большим. 
Вам не хочется?

----------


## Нико

> Да. Красное перестанет быть красным, а синее синем. Потом красное снова станет красным, а синее синем, но у Вас уже не будет поводов для беспокойства ))
> 
> Ну так говорят, а я верю (по наивности  )
> А то знаете, тяжело жить с осознанием, что ты всего лишь животоное отягощенное разумом, а мотивы, которые мною движут - то сексуальные, то пожрать... если глубже копнуть ) 
> Хочется быть чем то большим. 
> Вам не хочется?


Так и станьте большим. Станьте английским лордом.

----------


## Neroli

> Так глаз устроен:
> за цветоощущение отвечают колбочки:


Это все понятно. Но не колбочки же генерят цвет моей сегодняшней кофточки.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Так и станьте большим. Станьте английским лордом.


Английский лорд так же несчастен  :Smilie: 
Знаете эту историю, приходит к Моцарту молодой музыкант, говорит: "Поучите мастер! Я хочу быть таким же как Вы!".
А Моцарт смотрит грустно и отвечает: "А я в Ваши годы хотел быть Богом"...  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (05.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вам не хочется?


Нет.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Это все понятно. Но не колбочки же генерят цвет моей сегодняшней кофточки.


Цвет вашей кофточки сгенерился, когда вам было месяца 3-4-5...  :Smilie:  К 7 годам он окончательно сформировался, вы научились думать как человек вписались в конвенциональную картину мира. Теперь можете легко оперировать понятиями "цвет", "длина волны" и _примерно_ это соотвествует моим понятиям и понятиям Нико. 

При этом вы тратите огромное количество энергии на поддрежание этой стабильной картинки и за ней не видите реальности такой, какая она есть!
А она (реальность), какая она есть, принципиально с позиций _этой_ картины мира непознаваема.
Но не все так плохо!
Хорошая новость в том, что эта картина мира не единственная и вы можете выйти за ее пределы и потратить энергию более рационально...

Но вам не хочется  :Frown: 

Это так трагично!  :Smilie:

----------

Жека (08.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Это все понятно. Но не колбочки же генерят цвет моей сегодняшней кофточки.


Колбочки есть трех видов: "синие" возбуждаются при попадании на них синего света, "красные" при попадании красного, "зеленые" при попадании зеленого. Сигналы от фоторецепторов попадают по зрительным нервам в область мозга, ответственную за цветоощущение, далее обрабатывается в мозгу  до получения результата : "Вижу синюю кофточку". :Smilie: 
Цвет Вашей кофточки обусловлен свойством красящего пигмента поглощать свет с одной длиной волны и отражать другие длины волн видимого спектра.

----------


## Влад К

> не только буддисты, что ж Вы так буддистов-то? 
> беда лишь в том, что в клинике лечат те же люди с теми же расстройствами. сансара


А в буддизме: Будда - это главврач; Дхарма - нейролептики; Сангха - есть санитары, а есть товарищи по палате. :Big Grin:

----------

Алекс Андр (05.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014), Сергей Хос (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Колбочки есть трех видов: "синие" возбуждаются при попадании на них синего света, "красные" при попадании красного, "зеленые" при попадании зеленого. Сигналы от фоторецепторов попадают по зрительным нервам в область мозга, ответственную за цветоощущение, далее обрабатывается в мозгу  до получения результата : "Вижу синюю кофточку".
> Цвет Вашей кофточки обусловлен свойством красящего пигмента поглощать свет с одной длиной волны и отражать другие длины волн видимого спектра.


сколько прекрасных теорий придумали люди. причем они их все время меняют. человечество существует сотни тысяч лет. из них люди верят, что Земля круглая только 400 лет, все остальное время они считали, что Земля плоская. причем убедительно *доказали*, что Земля круглая только 50 лет назад, когда запустили первые спутники.
теорий света существовало тоже достаточно. корпускулярная, фотонная, волновая, распространения в эфире, распространения в вакууме. какая следующая? :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Это все понятно. Но не колбочки же генерят цвет моей сегодняшней кофточки.


Генерит цвет Ваш разум, для которого "данный" цвет вызывает вполне определённую реакцию, которая на языке Вами называется "красное".
А вот о причине данной определённой реакции есть множество мнений. От материалистических, где независимо существует некий истинно красный предмет. До кармических, где данная реакция есть следствие каких-то действий в прошлом, которые сейчас привели к тому, что в данной ситуации Вы именно так реагируете на данный предмет.

----------

Дубинин (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> сколько прекрасных теорий придумали люди. причем они их все время меняют. человечество существует сотни тысяч лет. из них люди верят, что Земля круглая только 400 лет, все остальное время они считали, что Земля плоская. причем убедительно *доказали*, что Земля круглая только 50 лет назад, когда запустили первые спутники.
> теорий света существовало тоже достаточно. корпускулярная, фотонная, волновая, распространения в эфире, распространения в вакууме. какая следующая?


А что человечество существует сотни тысяч лет кем доказано? Ум всегда что-то должен объяснять, доказывать, убеждать, наконец :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (05.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Цвет Вашей кофточки обусловлен свойством красящего пигмента поглощать свет с одной длиной волны и отражать другие длины волн видимого спектра.


Но свойство красящего пигмента не в моей же голове - правда?

----------


## Алик

> Но свойство красящего пигмента не в моей же голове - правда?


"Товарищи! Всех вас, конечно, интересует вопрос: есть ли жизнь на Марсе? Прошу всех взглянуть на небо! Снизу звездочки кажутся маленькие-маленькие. Но, стоит нам только взять телескоп и посмотреть вооружённым глазом, то мы увидим две звёздочки, три звёздочки, четыре звёздочки… Лучше всего, конечно, пять звёздочек! *Есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нет ли жизни на Марсе — это науке неизвестно. Наука ещё пока не в курсе дела.* Асса!!!" к.ф. Карнавальная ночь  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Генерит цвет Ваш разум, для которого "данный" цвет вызывает вполне определённую реакцию...


В том то и дело что некий "данный". Это "данность" св-во предмета?

----------


## Алик

> В том то и дело что некий "данный". Это "данность" св-во предмета?


".... Ты часто говоришь, что вся Вселенная создана одним лишь умом. Посмотри вон туда, в сад. Видишь большие валуны?» «Да». «Скажи мне тогда, они внутри твоего ума или снаружи?» Без малейшего колебания Мунк Ик ответил: «Конечно, они в моем уме. Как может что-нибудь быть снаружи?» Мастер хмыкнул и сказал: «В таком случае, иди и выспись хорошенько. Твое завтрашнее путешествие обещает быть тяжёлым, со всеми этими валунами в твоем уме». Мунк Ик вспыхнул от смущения и замешательства, и опустил глаза. Помолчав, Мастер сказал: «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти».""Посыпание Будды пеплом" Д.М. Сунг Сан.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014), Алекс Андр (05.02.2014), Влад К (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Но свойство красящего пигмента не в моей же голове - правда?


Можно влезу еще раз?  :Smilie: 
Вы первый раз увидели красный и синий. Изначально у вас только ощущение, которое разнится.

Вот собака на различает красный и синий - у нее и проблем нет  :Smilie:  (они различают только синий и жетлтый).

Так вот, вам рассказали, что это "красный", а это "синий".
Потом навернулось на это еще огромное количество конструктов. Взаимосвязанных, опирающихся друг на друга, из которых сложилась псевдостабильная картина - от строения глаза до длин волн и сознаия их различающего...
Вся эта конструкция в голове! Она как-то соотносится с "реальностью" - но не более того.

Мы даже можем оперировать реальностью посредством этих конструкций - построить например спектрофотометр для изучения красного и синего.

Но мы тут в положении слепого художника.
Вот удивительная ссылка - http://www.kulturologia.ru/blogs/310510/12552/
Женщина ничего не видит! Пишет картины в цвете. Внятные. Не знает как  :Smilie: 

Вот представьте, что ей когда-то вернут зрение, тогда она увидит, что написала, а пока у нее в голове только конструкты...

И у вас в голове "свойства красящего пигмента" и все остальное вплоть до "любви Будды" и "реальности"
А как на самом деле, - даже и не представляете  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (05.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Смотри. 

1) Физические свойства материала (способность поглощать/отражать свет определенной длины волны) + свойства твоей нервной системы (включая глаз) дают на выходе определенный сигнал, который не может быть другим. Другим он может быть только в случае патологических изменений в нервной системе.

2) Сам красный цвет, воспринимаемый субъективно, действительно существует только в твоем сознании (собственно, все, что ты воспринимаешь - ВНИМАНИЕ!!! не сами внешние объекты, а образы, существующие для тебя - да, только в сознании); когда сознания нет, нет и образов.

3) Тем не менее, связь между внешним объектом и существующим в сознании образом вовсе не произвольная - объект с определенными физическими характеристиками вызывает соответствующий образ.

4) Вопрос наименования - отдельный; хотя (например) русские объединяют три арабских звука ح خ и ه названием "х", а арабы не понимают, в чем разница между "б" и "п", тем не менее при совсем небольшой дозе внимания и те, и другие с удивлением обнаруживают, что это разные звуки.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014), Алик (05.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Смотри...


И чем же синее отличается от зеленого, в итоге?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И чем же синее отличается от зеленого, в итоге?


Зелёное для женщины -- это стремление к переменам в жизни. Тем и отличается.

----------


## Alex

Объективно (со стороны объекта) - длиной волны отраженного света. Субъективно (со стороны наблюдателя) - образом, существующим в сознании.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Объективно (со стороны объекта) - длиной волны отраженного света. Субъективно (со стороны наблюдателя) - образом, существующим в сознании.


Меня все устраивает))

----------

Alex (05.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Меня все устраивает))


Это и есть цель всяких умных объяснялок в буддизме-  прекратить искать удовлетворение в системе- изначально не имеющей такого решения (удовлетворения)).

----------


## Alex

> ...прекратить искать удовлетворение в системе, изначально не имеющей удовлетворения.


О ужас. А я вот двумя сообщениями выше Нероли удовлетворил. Что не так?

----------


## Neroli

> Зелёное для женщины -- это стремление к переменам в жизни. Тем и отличается.


Ну чего у тебя там с зелеными сережками, кстати? Как тебе денег перевести?

----------


## Neroli

> О ужас. А я вот двумя сообщениями выше Нероли удовлетворил. Что не так?


...просто это ненадолго))

----------

Alex (05.02.2014), Дубинин (05.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> В том то и дело что некий "данный". Это "данность" св-во предмета?


Нет. Эта "данность" - различающее свойство ума. В тот момент, когда ум что-то различает, то это есть не факт наличия чего-то для различения, а само различение. Концептуально же мы фиксируем различение через различные слова: "вижу красное" и т.д. Материалисты верят в реальное существование красной кофточки. Но имеет место быть просто различение, не содержащие под собой чего-то, что различается. Просто ум совершает в данный момент вот такое "движение", которое обозначено как "различение".

Более точно "кармическое описание" звучит так: данная реакция есть следствие каких-то действий в прошлом, которые сейчас привели к тому, что в данной ситуации имеет место быть именно такая реакция.

----------


## Greedy

> 3) Тем не менее, связь между внешним объектом и существующим в сознании образом вовсе не произвольная - объект с определенными физическими характеристиками вызывает соответствующий образ.


Здесь сделано допущение о существовании некоего внешнего объекта, отдельного от сознания.
В реальности же, рассматривая работу сознания, мы можем говорить, что имеет место быть акт различения. Добавлять к этому акту различения некие объекты различения - это вводить дополнительные сущности.

К тому же, во сне ум спокойно продуцирует различение, не имея внешних объектов.

----------

Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> ...просто это ненадолго))


Потому что различение - причина привязанности. 
Вот вам понравился "синий" и не понравился "красный", допустим. 
Далее вы будете искать синий и избегать красный. Эта погоня без конца и есть причина страдания  :Smilie: 

Вот вы получили сейчас "синий" и удовлетворились... ненадолго  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что различение - причина привязанности. 
> Вот вам понравился "синий" и не понравился "красный", допустим. 
> Далее вы будете искать синий и избегать красный. Эта погоня без конца и есть причина страдания 
> 
> Вот вы получили сейчас "синий" и удовлетворились... ненадолго


Простите, Карма Зангпо, я не слишком хорошо вас понимаю. Вы говорите о проблемах различения, а мне больше о причинах интересно. Действительно ли нечего различать или все-таки объекты существуют и имеют собственные, независящие от моего ума, характеристики, такие как цвет, которые я различаю да? Возможно пагубно, но различаю в силу их собственных свойств, а не моих личных глюков)) Как-то так))

----------


## Alex

1) В некоторых случаях различение - причина выживания. Вот вы перестали различать красный и синий на светофоре, ага.
2) Предлагаю всем желающим попробовать (не прибегая к психоактивным веществам, электростимуляции мозга и хирургическому вмешательству, а также очкам со светофильтром) начать воспринимать красный как зеленый, а зеленый как красный. Интересно, хоть у кого-нибудь получится?

----------


## Alex

> ...просто это ненадолго))


Ну, в общем, ты знаешь, куда обращаться, если что.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014), Норбу (06.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> 1) В некоторых случаях различение - причина выживания. Вот вы перестали различать красный и синий на светофоре, ага.


Угу))
- Но синего нет на светофоре.
- А если покурить, появляется.

----------

Alex (05.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Здесь сделано допущение о существовании некоего внешнего объекта, отдельного от сознания.
> В реальности же, рассматривая работу сознания, мы можем говорить, что имеет место быть акт различения. Добавлять к этому акту различения некие объекты различения - это вводить дополнительные сущности.
> 
> К тому же, во сне ум спокойно продуцирует различение, не имея внешних объектов.


С таким- же успехом можно говорить о "сознании", как о "лишней" сущности. А если же сам акт разлечения принимать за сознание- то скажем различение "твёрдого" или "тёмного"- не является сознанием ибо оно по определению: ясное и бесформенное.

----------


## Neroli

> 2) Предлагаю всем желающим попробовать (не прибегая к психоактивным веществам, электростимуляции мозга и хирургическому вмешательству, а также очкам со светофильтром) начать воспринимать красный как зеленый, а зеленый как красный. Интересно, хоть у кого-нибудь получится?


Попробовала. У меня тут цветы в горшке с зеленющими листьями. Образ в голове без проблем преобразовать в красный. Но видеть красный не получается.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Простите, Карма Зангпо, я не слишком хорошо вас понимаю. Вы говорите о проблемах различения, а мне больше о причинах интересно. Действительно ли нечего различать или все-таки объекты существуют и имеют собственные, независящие от моего ума, характеристики, такие как цвет, которые я различаю да? Возможно пагубно, но различаю в силу их собственных свойств, а не моих личных глюков)) Как-то так))


Вот насколько я понимаю буддизм (конкретно махаяны, конкретно мадхьямику) объективная реальность признается _условно_.
Типа "признаем для удобства её объективное существование", для создания логически непротиворечивой концепции.
Она соединяется с субъективным через пустотность.

А вот йогачара (тот же буддизм, та же махаяна) говорит, что абсолютно только сознание, а реальности, какой вам хочется - нет.
При этом не делается никакой трагедии от несоотвествия воззрений йогачары и мадхьямики - типа это не мешает практиковать...

На деле же все заточено под то, чтобы начать практиковать! А вопрос существования или несуществования реальности оказывается второстепенным.

----------


## Дубинин

> Попробовала. У меня тут цветы в горшке с зеленющими листьями. Образ в голове без проблем преобразовать в красный. Но видеть красный не получается.


Надо не так- видеть по прежнему- но наречь зелёный- красным и наоборот. И потом оттачавать рефлекс- смотря на красный- говорить: "зелёный" (но не при посторонних)).

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот насколько я понимаю буддизм (конкретно махаяны, конкретно мадхьямику) объективная реальность признается _условно_.
> Типа "признаем для удобства её объективное существование", для создания логически непротиворечивой концепции.
> Она соединяется с субъективным через пустотность.
> 
> А вот йогачара (тот же буддизм, та же махаяна) говорит. что абсолютно только сознание, а реальности, какой вам хочется - нет.
> При этом не делается никакой трагедии от несоотвествия воззрений йогачары и мадхьямики - типа это не мешает практиковать...
> 
> На деле же все заточено под то, чтобы начать практиковать! А вопрос существования или несуществования реальности оказывается второстепенным.


Именно, добиться "пресечения"- не вовлечённости. А остальное- только уловки, что-бы "замолчать" внутри, но не впасть в тупость.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> 1) В некоторых случаях различение - причина выживания. Вот вы перестали различать красный и синий на светофоре, ага.
> 2) Предлагаю всем желающим попробовать (не прибегая к психоактивным веществам, электростимуляции мозга и хирургическому вмешательству, а также очкам со светофильтром) начать воспринимать красный как зеленый, а зеленый как красный. Интересно, хоть у кого-нибудь получится?


Уже! Есть классный опыт! 
Ссылку не дам - найдете если надо...
Картинка в глазе перевернутая, как известно. Один американский ученый (Джордж М. Стрэттон из Калифорийского университета, 1890-е) несколько месяцев делал эксперимент на себе - носил не снимая очки, которые переворачивают изображение вверх ногами.
И привык! Через несколько недель картинка перестала восприниматься перевернутой! 
Мозг приспособился.
Верх снова стал верхом, а низ-низом!

Лишь иногда возникали странные артефакты - типа треугольник платка в кармане пиджака вдруг выглядел перевернутым...
Обратишь внимание, моргнёшь  - на место переворачивается!

Кстати ребёнок первые недели жизни видит мир перевернутым. вроде тоже научный факт  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Надо не так- видеть по прежнему- но наречь зелёный- красным и наоборот. И потом оттачавать рефлекс- смотря на красный- говорить: "зелёный" (но не при посторонних)).


Не, это не то. 
Кстати, помню нам в институте про конформизм рассказывали. И про опыты, когда группа людей сговаривалась называть один цвет - другим. В итоге подопытные, которые не в курсе были, после непродолжительного сопротивления, признавали синее зеленым))

----------


## Neroli

> Уже! Есть классный опыт! 
> Ссылку не дам - найдете если надо...
> Картинка в глазе перевернутая, как известно. Один итальянский ученый несколько месяцев делал эксперимент на себе - носил *не снимая очки*, которые переворачивают изображение вверх ногами.


Так Alex просил без очков.

----------

Alex (05.02.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На деле же все заточено под то, чтобы начать практиковать!


Что заточено, несоответствие воззрений?

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Так Alex просил без очков.


Мне кажется непринципиально  :Smilie: ) 
Гугл скоро выбросит на рынок Google Glass - можно будет накладывать что хочешь на воспринимаемую картинку "реальности".
Вот тут будет простор порезвиться  :Smilie: )))))

----------

Влад К (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Что заточено, несоответствие воззрений?


Идеология буддизма заточена. 
Мне сдается вся эта тема про страдания - это все уловка (в стиле Кастанеды), чтобы заставить вас медитировать. 
А потом мотивация меняется и уже сам субъект (осознавший свое несуществование  :Smilie:  ) выбирает направление куда двигаться...

----------


## Alex

Еще как принципиально. Вы вещества употребляли? (отвечать не надо, тут вроде правилами не разрешается).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мне сдается вся эта тема про страдания - это все уловка (в стиле Кастанеды), чтобы заставить вас медитировать.


Что за прикол такой, заставлять нас медитировать.




> А потом мотивация меняется и уже сам субъект (осознавший свое несуществование  ) выбирает направление куда двигаться...


Субъект и так сам выбирает направление. Хучь на майдан, хучь в синагогу.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, это не то. 
> Кстати, помню нам в институте про конформизм рассказывали. И про опыты, когда группа людей сговаривалась называть один цвет - другим. В итоге подопытные, которые не в курсе были, после непродолжительного сопротивления, признавали синее зеленым))


Чевой-то "не то"?. Тогда надо договариваться о терминах. Если  только отдёргивание руки от утюга- называть "весело", а последующий ожёг скажем: "обморожение", то всё получается. (а научиться не обжигаться от включённого утюга)- то есть сиддхи- это иное. Мы их и шукали ранее в иных темах))

----------

Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Если только только отдёргивание руки от утюга- называть "весело"


Какое хорошее сравнение!
У нас большинство "удовольствий" просто условились считать, что это "весело"!  :Smilie: 
Я еще не встречал ни одного человека, которому сразу бы нравилось, например - курить.
Зато после продолжительных тренировок - "весело"  :Smilie:  (и "вкусно"  :Smilie:  )

А у кого-то и раскаленным утюгом к заднице - "весело".

----------

Дубинин (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Еще как принципиально. Вы вещества употребляли? (отвечать не надо, тут вроде правилами не разрешается).


Не сильно  :Smilie:  Можно попробовать (с заменой цветов в смысле  :Smilie:  )... Такое насилие над восприятием. Хорошая опора для медитации  :Smilie: 
Потом глядишь и Зеленая Тара живьем придет... (в смысле красная, ну мы то знаем  :Smilie:  )

----------


## ullu

> А если вы думаете , то значит вы пока пользуетесь обычным умом... .


Я почему-то всегда думала, что мне нужно объединить свой обычный ум со знанием природы ума, а не отбрасывать его.

----------


## Neroli

> Чевой-то "не то"?. Тогда надо договариваться о терминах. Если  только отдёргивание руки от утюга- называть "весело", а последующий ожёг скажем: "обморожение", то всё получается. (а научиться не обжигаться от включённого утюга)- то есть сиддхи- это иное. Мы их и шукали ранее в иных темах))


Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.

----------

Alex (05.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Совершенно верно. Оппозиции "приятно/неприятно" и "красное/зеленое" - не одно и то же.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.


ну от чего же. тут некоторых почитать, так создается впечатление, что у них волдыри от утюга, существующего только в уме, так же возникают в уме, а не на заднице :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (05.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.


 Что не возникает - нет.
Но можно придумать, что волдырь - это тоже очень весело.
Напитки и похмелье - это же ведь "весело"?
А на самом деле - алкогольная интоксикация и последствия интоксикации.

----------


## Фил

> Совершенно верно. Оппозиции "приятно/неприятно" и "красное/зеленое" - не одно и то же.


Не одно и то же, но и то и другое условно.
Иначе люди бы не находили удовольствие в резании себя, подвешивании и т.д.
Да тот же алкоголь и курение.
И то и другое категорически неприятно, дайте ребенку попробовать.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.


Но при определенной степени концентрации возможно сушить на спине полотенца при 20-градусном морозе и ходить по углям без ожогов. Факт.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Не одно и то же, но и то и другое условно.
> Иначе люди бы не находили удовольствие в резании себя, подвешивании и т.д.
> Да тот же алкоголь и курение.
> И то и другое категорически неприятно, дайте ребенку попробовать.


не совсем корректно. если режут и подвешивают себя, значит им это приятно. т.е. категория "приятное" действительно условна, потому что кто-то любит женится, а кто-то свиной хрящик :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> не совсем корректно. если режут и подвешивают себя, значит им это приятно. т.е. категория "приятное" действительно условна, потому что кто-то любит женится, а кто-то свиной хрящик


 Я именно это и имел в виду.

----------

Алекс Андр (05.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но при определенной степени концентрации возможно сушить на спине полотенца при 20-градусном морозе и ходить по углям без ожогов. Факт.


 По специально подготовленным углям.
Без металлических раскаленных деталей (гвоздей, железок).
Достаточно однородной консистенции, без крупных головней.
И идут быстро и уверенно, не останавливаясь.
Тут никаких чудес нет.
И ноги еще должны быть сухие и без повреждений.
А то никакая концентрация не поможет.

Сталевары руку в расплавленную сталь опускали.
Только быстро  :Smilie: 

А утюг потрогать каждый может!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, но ведь это не ответ. Т.е. не поняла я в чем различия зеленого, красного и синего, кроме того, что к психотерапевтам обращаться стыдно.


Напомню, как развивалась тема:

Н:
Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии.

СХ:
а чем синее отличается от зеленого?

Н:
длинной волны.

Вероятно, ответ предполагает, что электромагнитная волна и есть в цвете "истинно-сущее", то, что делает его реальным.
Пусть, пожалуй,  @*Нико* опровергает это суждение, она по таким вещам мастер. )))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> не совсем корректно. если режут и подвешивают себя, значит им это приятно. т.е. категория "приятное" действительно условна, потому что кто-то любит женится, а кто-то свиной хрящик


Де факто приятен не сам момент боли, а именно то мгновение, когда она прекращается. Боль приходится терпеть. Это похоже на некий транс. Но у любого человека рано или поздно наступает момент, когда терпеть уже нет сил. Можно отодвинуть этот момент, но не бесконечно.

----------


## Фил

> Де факто приятен не сам момент боли, а именно то мгновение, когда она прекращается. Боль приходится терпеть. Это похоже на некий транс. Но у любого человека рано или поздно наступает момент, когда терпеть уже нет сил. Можно отодвинуть этот момент, но не бесконечно.


 А когда же она у подвешенных прекращается? По моему очень нескоро, после снятия.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А когда же она у подвешенных прекращается? По моему очень нескоро, после снятия.


Не знаю про подвешенных.  :Smilie:  Не подвешивала себя. Но вот при нанесении татуировок и шрамировании
/протыкании/резании именно такие ощущения. Чтобы долго терпеть боль - надо абстрагироваться от происходящего. Если концентрировать свои мысли на том месте, где тебе больно, это только обострит чувство.

Я называю это "отпустить боль".  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Влад К (05.02.2014), Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А когда же она у подвешенных прекращается? По моему очень нескоро, после снятия.


С алкоголем и прочими никотинами имеют место биохимические процессы, в конце цепочки вырабатывается дофамин, гормон счастья.
Та же история с болью - в ответ на боль и повреждения организм вырабатывает эндорфины. Поэтому в некоторый момент боль вплоне уравновешивается эйфорией, ради которой все затеяно  :Smilie: 

Этот же дофамин вырабатывается при всяком подходящем случае, когда надо положительные эмоции закрепить.

Привязанность в чистом виде  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Влад К (05.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014), Фил (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> С алкоголем и прочими никотинами имеют место биохимические процессы, в конце цепочки вырабатывается дофамин, гормон счастья.
> Та же история с болью - в ответ на боль и повреждения организм вырабатывает эндорфины. Поэтому в некоторый момент боль вплоне уравновешивается эйфорией, ради которой все затеяно 
> 
> Этот же дофамин вырабатывается при всяком подходящем случае, когда надо положительные эмоции закрепить.
> 
> Привязанность в чистом виде


Привязанность еще какая  :Big Grin:  А вот йоги себя протыкают из-за привязанности или по другой причине как вы думаете?

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Привязанность еще какая  А вот йоги себя протыкают из-за привязанности или по другой причине как вы думаете?


Не знаю конкретно про йогов. 
Агхора в Индии (тантра "левой руки") предполагает использование множества ядовитых и наркотических веществ и вообще всякий экстрим, типа медитаций на смашане и поедания мертвецов. 
Там же все сексуальные тантрические практики.
Они используют имененые состояния сознания для работы с этим сознанием.

Кстати и тибетская тантра использует "карма йогу" - сексуальные практики, на определенном этапе.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Де факто приятен не сам момент боли, а именно то мгновение, когда она прекращается. Боль приходится терпеть. Это похоже на некий транс. Но у любого человека рано или поздно наступает момент, когда терпеть уже нет сил. Можно отодвинуть этот момент, но не бесконечно.


вобщем-то это игра в слова. кому это понятно, объяснять не надо. кому не понятно, - не объяснишь.
у североамериканских индейцев было очень развито такое своеобразное посвящение, когда становящегося мужчиной подвешивали на крюк за проткнутую на груди кожу. висеть надо было сутки. после посвящения выдержавшие испытание становились несколько другими людьми со сверхобычными способностями.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я хочу, чтобы зелёные серёжки мне подарил г-н Дубинин.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Не знаю конкретно про йогов. 
> Агхора в Индии (тантра левой руки) предполагает использование множества ядовитых веществ и вообще всякий экстрим, типа медитаций на смашане и поедания мертвецов. 
> Там же все сексуальные тантрические практики.
> Они используют имененые состояния сознания для работы с этим сознанием.
> 
> Кстати и тибетская тантра использует "карма йогу" - сексуальные практики, на определенном этапе.


Мертвецов - это жестоко.  :Facepalm:  Так что мы пойдем другим путем! Пойду в википедию почитаю про этих экстремалов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я хочу, чтобы зелёные серёжки мне подарил г-н Дубинин.


очень полезная вещь, - зеленые очки. можно любую вещь сделать зеленого цвета, не только сережки. к тому же значительно дешевле сережек :Smilie:

----------


## Люся Костина

Ваш обычный ум и есть просветленный ум...Но если вы задаете вопрос... То вы не находитесь в этом знании.  В пробужденный природе нет ни вопросов ни ответов. Есть просто присутствие " как есть".  Нужно знать само состояние а не его описание...   
Когда вы задаете вопрос , например, здесь, то подрузамевается ,что ответ вам не известен..   Соответственно вы находитесь в концептуальном состоянии .. Спрашиваете и размышляете..  "   Отбрасывать нечего",   Также как и "отпускать", но если вы находитесь в двойственном  видении ( т. е если вы воспринимаете нищего как внешне  отделенный от вас объект) то это не относится к вам. Соответственно вы постоянно "отпускаете" пока не увидите  природу всего.  Если вы постоянно находитесь в состоянии присутствия , тогда можно сказать, что вы находитесь в чистом измерении. Которое знает...само себя  , откуда тогда возникнет вопрос...? ... Когда нет ни объекта ни субъекта... Если не всегда находитесь то продолжаете  " отпускать" пока отпускать будет нечего.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Мертвецов - это жестоко.  Так что мы пойдем другим путем! Пойду в википедию почитаю про этих экстремалов.


Там есть!  :Smilie: 
Чудесная книжка: Роберт Свобода. Агхора. По левую руку бога.
Не знаю, наверное это литературная интерпретация более, чем документальная... Но очень интересно  :Smilie: 

Еще картинки в гугле посмотрите  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> вобщем-то это игра в слова. кому это понятно, объяснять не надо. кому не понятно, - не объяснишь.
> у североамериканских индейцев было очень развито такое своеобразное посвящение, когда становящегося мужчиной подвешивали на крюк за проткнутую на груди кожу. висеть надо было сутки. после посвящения выдержавшие испытание становились несколько другими людьми со сверхобычными способностями.


Ну почему игра?  :Smilie:  Я стараюсь меньше судить о тех вещах, с которыми не сталкивалась на своем опыте. Чувство боли ничем не отличается от других чувств. Его можно научиться притуплять и ничего сверхъестественного в этом нет. Ты просто отодвигаешь раздражение на второй план.  :Smilie:  Эх вот мороз я не переношу вообще. Как бы научиться холод отодвигать?  :Big Grin:

----------

Алекс Андр (05.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.


Речь именно о терминах (ну во всяком случае в системе- Мадхьямика). Там любой феномен, это наименование- наложенное на достоверную основу. Мы- же не говорили, что это произвольное наименование на чего- угодно. (достоверность основы это 1- общественная известность феномена под именно данным названием. 2- Его относительное функционирование под данным названием (паровоз должен ездить по рельсам, а не булькать в бутылке). 3- Пуст от своих собственных признаков (в паровозе - нет "паровозности"). И собственно все вещи, (именно такими "обзывалками- узнавалками- наложенными на достоверную основу- и существуют. И из простого интеллектуального этого знания- вовсе не следует, что мир "поплывёт".Для "поплытия" мира, нужно теоретически, любой самый мельчайший поступок,перестать  мотивировать верой в "самобытиё". И уж не  предпологается точно, что как "паровоз" назовёшь", так он и полетит))

----------

Влад К (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Там есть! 
> Чудесная книжка: Роберт Свобода. Агхора. По левую руку бога.
> Не знаю, наверное это литературная интерпретация более, чем документальная... Но очень интересно 
> 
> Еще картинки в гугле посмотрите


Надо почитать на досуге. Спасибо за наводку.  :Smilie:  Да. Представляю такую книгу документальную да еще и с фотографиями на всю обложку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Эх вот мороз я не переношу вообще. Как бы научиться холод отодвигать?


а зачем? сибиряк не тот, кто мороза не боится, а тот, кто тепло одевается. :Smilie: 
хотя, для холодных адов весьма полезный навык :Smilie:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> а зачем? сибиряк не тот, кто мороза не боится, а тот, кто тепло одевается.
> хотя, для холодных адов весьма полезный навык


Видимо я была до этого в горячих адах. Вот сейчас сижу и трясусь возле обогревателя и под одеялом.  :Smilie:  Думаете надо еще шубу одеть?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот сейчас сижу и трясусь возле обогревателя и под одеялом.  Думаете надо еще шубу одеть?


Аналогично, Ватсон.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Аналогично, Ватсон.


 :Confused:  Вы же в Индии. Там что так бывает?

----------


## Нико

> Вы же в Индии. Там что так бывает?


Ну как, север Индии, предгорья Гималаев. Отсутствие отопления.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Ну как, север Индии, предгорья Гималаев. Отсутствие отопления.


Ну, главное инет есть  :Smilie: 
У меня знакомая сейчас в Судане копает, инет - токо письмо по ночам, но там тепло  :Smilie:  (+31 сейчас посмотрел  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Нико

> Ну, главное инет есть


Слабенький есть, но я без него не выжила бы. )

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну как, север Индии, предгорья Гималаев. Отсутствие отопления.


Вы разрушили мою концепцию об Индии сейчас.  :Big Grin:  У нас с вами какая-то одинаковая реальность с отсутствием отопления. Тянь-Шань чуточку ниже Гималаев правда будет, но не намного.  :Smilie:  Может это какая-то зависимость? Чем выше в горы - тем меньше батарей на квадратный километр.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Слабенький есть, но я без него не выжила бы. )


3G или еще хуже?

----------


## Greedy

С позиции мадхьямаки имеет место быть различение как основа для обозначения. Омраченный же ум усматривает за различением самостоятельно существующие объекты, которые ум различает.
Под пустотой же понимается, что какими бы уму не видились объекты различения, ничего, кроме факта различения обнаружить не удастся.
Понимание же, что объекты различения не обладают существованием, устраняет цепляние ума к ним.

----------

Карма Зангпо (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вы разрушили мою концепцию об Индии сейчас.  У нас с вами какая-то одинаковая реальность с отсутствием отопления. Тянь-Шань чуточку ниже Гималаев правда будет, но не намного.  Может это какая-то зависимость? Чем выше в горы - тем меньше батарей на квадратный километр.


А разве в Киргизии нет отопления? Тут нет, да и воды нет периодически тоже. Обогреватель сгорел. Живём, трясясь.

----------


## Нико

> 3G или еще хуже?


4 гига сейчас. Но скайп съедает мама не горюй сколько.

----------


## Нико

> С позиции мадхьямаки имеет место быть различение как основа для обозначения. Омраченный же ум усматривает за различением самостоятельно существующие объекты, которые ум различает.
> Под пустотой же понимается, что какими бы уму не видились объекты различения, ничего, кроме факта различения обнаружить не удастся.
> Понимание же, что объекты различения не обладают существованием, устраняет цепляние ума к ним.


Самое грустное в том, что объекты всё же обладают "неким" существованием.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обогреватель сгорел. Живём, трясясь.


Хватит хныкать, йогиня! Философствуй давай!
цанида на тебе нет ))))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А разве в Киргизии нет отопления? Тут нет, да и воды нет периодически тоже. Обогреватель сгорел. Живём, трясясь.


В Киргизии есть. Но толку от него? Батареи даже теплыми нельзя назвать.  :Smilie:  А в детстве  помню с водой так же было. Зимой растапливали снег в ведре. Сидели дома: света нет, газа нет, воды даже холодной нет. Сейчас хоть свет не вырубают и газ есть.  :Smilie:  Что-то я расхотела в Индию резко.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> В Киргизии есть. Но толку от него? Батареи даже теплыми нельзя назвать.  А в детстве  помню с водой так же было. Зимой растапливали снег в ведре. Сидели дома: света нет, газа нет, воды даже холодной нет. Сейчас хоть свет не вырубают и газ есть.  Что-то я расхотела в Индию резко.


А не надо в Индию. Чего тут делать?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> 4 гига сейчас. Но скайп съедает мама не горюй сколько.


Лимит то бишь. Мда, видео смотреть с таким противопоказано.  :Frown:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А не надо в Индию. Чего тут делать?


Ну да. Уже нечего получается. Только если на недельку-две.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да. Уже нечего получается. Только если на недельку-две.


Ну приезжайте летом. Я вас приму.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну приезжайте летом. Я вас приму.


Спасибо) Вообще хотела попасть на посвящение Калачакры, которое ЕСДЛ будет давать в июле в Ладаке. Но это весьма туманные планы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо) Вообще хотела попасть на посвящение Калачакры, которое ЕСДЛ будет давать в июле в Ладаке. Но это весьма туманные планы.


У меня тоже туманные про это. Но палатка есть, если вы готовы.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> У меня тоже туманные про это. Но палатка есть, если вы готовы.


Класс))) Если я переживу эту зиму. А так палатки нам не страшны.

----------


## Нико

> Класс))) Если я переживу эту зиму. А так палатки нам не страшны.



Зиму переживёте. А я в первый и в последний раз жила в палатке в Курумкане, 97 год. ))))))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Зиму переживёте. А я в первый и в последний раз жила в палатке в Курумкане, 97 год. ))))))


Ого. Думала это Индия, а оказалось Бурятия.  :Smilie:  Я подумала раз палатка есть, значит ее регулярно используют. )))

----------


## Нико

> Ого. Думала это Индия, а оказалось Бурятия.  Я подумала раз палатка есть, значит ее регулярно используют. )))


Нет, я не палаточный житель. Разберёмся, главное -- косметика.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Нет, я не палаточный житель. Разберёмся, главное -- косметика.


 :Big Grin:  А что на посвящение без косметики никак?

----------


## Нико

> А что на посвящение без косметики никак?


Можно и без. Главное -- готовность жить в экстремальных условиях

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Миларепа, глядя бы на всё это, сочувственно покачал головой и пошёл к себе в пещерку крапиву готовить.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Миларепа, глядя бы на всё это, сочувственно покачал головой и пошёл к себе в пещерку крапиву готовить...


...и грустно вспоминать сытные обеды в доме у своего учителя Марпы.

Кстати, был один махасиддха, большой любитель пожрать, который именно на этом качестве достиг сиддхи махамудры.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (05.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

Пожрать... Сам Будда решил в конечном итоге, что без жратвы не обойдётся. Хос, за мной два Бигмака.

----------


## Greedy

> Самое грустное в том, что объекты всё же обладают "неким" существованием.


Зависимым. Как обозначение от различения. Наши же умы имеют сильную тенденцию обособлять объекты различения и искать им "некое" самостоятельное существование.
Даже если просто взять любые наши рассуждения об объектах восприятия, то мы размышляем о том, какова "судьба" того или иного объекта, представляя его изолированным, законченным, самостоятельным от всего остального.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Зависимым. Как обозначение от различения. Наши же умы имеют сильную тенденцию обособлять объекты различения и искать им "некое" самостоятельное существование.
> Даже если просто взять любые наши рассуждения об объектах восприятия, то мы размышляем о том, какова "судьба" того или иного объекта, представляя его изолированным, законченным, самостоятельным от всего остального.


Нет. Жизнь быстро показывает, что они не такие.Они временно есть, как и мы.

----------


## Neroli

> С позиции мадхьямаки имеет место быть различение как основа для обозначения. Омраченный же ум усматривает за различением самостоятельно существующие объекты, которые ум различает.
> Под пустотой же понимается, что какими бы уму не видились объекты различения, ничего, кроме факта различения обнаружить не удастся.
> Понимание же, что объекты различения не обладают существованием, устраняет цепляние ума к ним.


То, что объекты не обладают самостоятельным существованием не означает, что они зависимы от моего восприятия. Или?

----------


## Greedy

> Нет. Жизнь быстро показывает, что они не такие.Они временно есть, как и мы.


Но пока они есть - они самостоятельны, независимы от всего остального. Именно такими мы их и видим.

----------


## ullu

> Зиму переживёте. А я в первый и в последний раз жила в палатке в Курумкане, 97 год. ))))))


ЗИМОЙ?!

----------


## Greedy

> То, что объекты не обладают самостоятельным существованием не означает, что они зависимы от моего восприятия. Или?


Учение Будды предлагает вместо поиска где или в каком виде эти объекты существуют, посмотреть в ум и сказать, при каких условиях объекты восприятия имеют место быть для ума, и при каких - нет.
Объекты восприятия для ума имеют место быть, когда есть различение. Вне различения для ума никаких объектов не существуют. В уме могут быть различные представления о том, каким образом существуют объекты восприятия. Но, опять же, если смотреть в ум, чем эти представления являются для ума, то мы снова увидим, что эти представления имеют место быть, когда есть различение мыслей. Когда различения мысли нет, то нет и никаких представлений о бытие объектов.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Можно и без. Главное -- готовность жить в экстремальных условиях


Кстати про реальность.  :Smilie:  Получается все таки при помощи сознания мы можем управлять своей реакцией на экстремальные внешние раздражители? Например научиться не мерзнуть, терпеть боль, терпеть жару... Т.е. мы обучаем себя по-другому реагировать на внешние объекты?

----------


## Neroli

> Напомню, как развивалась тема:
> 
> Н:
> Учителя утверждают, что все "нереально". 
> Для меня подобное "откровение" такого же порядка, как, например, если то, что всегда считала "синим", окажется на самом деле "зеленым". Это мало что меняет в восприятии.
> 
> СХ:
> а чем синее отличается от зеленого?
> 
> ...


Вообще меня не сильно заботят цвета и их истинно-сущее. Или не сущее, или не истинно. Если вдруг объявят, что нужно поменять названия местами - пофиг. 
С реальностью похоже. Вот что-то происходит вокруг, мы называем это "реальность", потом нам говорят ,что все нереально, и теперь мы называем происходящее "нереальным", но происходит то тоже самое!  :Smilie:  
Как бы вы лодку не назвали она плывет куда плыла.

----------


## Neroli

> Объекты восприятия для ума имеют место быть, когда есть различение. Вне различения для ума никаких объектов не существуют


Если я перестаю различать во что одета, я автоматом становлюсь голой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще меня не сильно заботят цвета и их истинно-сущее. Или не сущее, или не истинно.
> ...
> Вот что-то происходит вокруг, мы называем это "реальность", потом нам говорят ,что все нереально, и теперь мы называем происходящее "нереальным", но происходит то тоже самое!


Понятно. Тогда давайте проще: происходит то же самое, но степень вовлеченности меняется. К нереальному 8 мирских дхарм если и прилипают, то с трудом.
Для этого учителя и дают схемы аналитического размышления.




> Как бы вы лодку не назвали она плывет куда плыла.


Да и пусть себе плывет...

----------


## Greedy

> Если я перестаю различать во что одета, я автоматом становлюсь голой?


Для ума, который перестал это различать, не будет соответствующих объектов.

Для Вас существует "белый слон", когда Вы о нём не думаете? В уме просто ничего не возникает в отношении этого "белого слона". Здесь то же самое. Если Вы перестанете различать одежду, то в Вашем уме не будет возникать никаких мыслей, связанных с одеждой. Ни о чём больше тут не говорится. Ни о становлении голой, исчезновении одежды и т.п. Только о том, что в уме подобные объекты распознаваться не будут.

Но цель учения Будды не в достижении простого нераспознавания (что есть бессознательные состояния и глубокие медитативные погружения). Речь идёт о том, чтобы познать, что в пространстве ума объекты существуют как зависимые от различения. Утвердившись в этой связи, ум привыкает не искать объекты вокруг себя, а просто наблюдает различение, в рамках которого появляются объекты. В конце концов, свыкнувшись с таким видением, что нет никаких объектов помимо просто различения, объекты перестают появляться, так как ум больше не ввергается в поиск этих объектов. И наступает окончательное неразличение.

Да. Совершено бесполезная для самсары вещь. Но ведь и речь идёт не о том, чтобы властвовать в самсаре, а о том, как прекратить блуждания ума и достичь вечного спокойствия.

----------

Влад К (06.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (06.02.2014), Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Кстати про реальность.  Получается все таки при помощи сознания мы можем управлять своей реакцией на экстремальные внешние раздражители? Например научиться не мерзнуть, терпеть боль, терпеть жару... Т.е. мы обучаем себя по-другому реагировать на внешние объекты?


Вы же сами рассказывали про процесс татуировки?  :Smilie:  Вот мне кажется не больше и не меньше. Наблюдаете свою боль - и она не захватывает уже полностью и не кажется непереносимой... Хотя никуда не девается - вот присутствует, в полный рост  :Smilie: 
То есть вы по другому реагируете на свои ощущения.

Мой лама говорил: если у вас что-то болит - это прекрасно! Боль - прекрасная опора для медитации. Так вы отвлекаетесь, скатываетесь в сонное состояние - а боль она все время приковывает внимание. Очень хороший объект  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014), Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Да. Совершено бесполезная для самсары вещь. Но ведь и речь идёт не о том, чтобы властвовать в самсаре, а о том, как прекратить блуждания ума и достичь вечного спокойствия.


А как быть с активной сосотавляющей просветления? Везде попадается мысль, что плод не есть вечное спокойствие - это активный процесс...

----------

Германн (06.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вы же сами рассказывали про процесс татуировки?  Вот мне кажется не больше и не меньше. Наблюдаете свою боль - и она не захватывает уже полностью и не кажется непереносимой... Хотя никуда не девается - вот присутствует, в полный рост 
> То есть вы по другому реагируете на свои ощущения.
> 
> Мой лама говорил: если у вас что-то болит - это прекрасно! Боль - прекрасная опора для медитации. Так вы отвлекаетесь, скатываетесь в соонное состояние - а боль она все время приковывает внимание. Очень хороший объект


У меня нет личного ламы. А спрашивать у кого-то надо.  :Smilie:  Полностью согласна с Вашим ламой и с вами. Наверное тренировать так свое сознание можно не только болью. А огнем и льдом и медными трубами.  :Big Grin:  Но вот вразумите меня. Если мы все таки преобразуем реакцию внешние раздражители, то теоретически можно научиться все воспринимать иначе?

----------


## Андрей П.

> Для ума, который перестал это различать, не будет соответствующих объектов.
> 
> Для Вас существует "белый слон", когда Вы о нём не думаете? В уме просто ничего не возникает в отношении этого "белого слона". Здесь то же самое. Если Вы перестанете различать одежду, то в Вашем уме не будет возникать никаких мыслей, связанных с одеждой. Ни о чём больше тут не говорится. Ни о становлении голой, исчезновении одежды и т.п. Только о том, что в уме подобные объекты распознаваться не будут.
> 
> Но цель учения Будды не в достижении простого нераспознавания (что есть бессознательные состояния и глубокие медитативные погружения). Речь идёт о том, чтобы познать, что в пространстве ума объекты существуют как зависимые от различения. Утвердившись в этой связи, ум привыкает не искать объекты вокруг себя, а просто наблюдает различение, в рамках которого появляются объекты. В конце концов, свыкнувшись с таким видением, что нет никаких объектов помимо просто различения, объекты перестают появляться, так как ум больше не ввергается в поиск этих объектов. И наступает окончательное неразличение.
> 
> Да. Совершено бесполезная для самсары вещь. Но ведь и речь идёт не о том, чтобы властвовать в самсаре, а о том, как прекратить блуждания ума и достичь вечного спокойствия.


Вы очень всё хорошо описали, но если "достигается" окончательное неразличение, то соответственно нельзя отличить различение от неразличения. А значит, я могу, с чистой совестью, инвертировать Ваши слова, например, таким образом: "цель учения Будды - это достижение окончательного различения, полного концептуального восприятия реальности и т.д." и суть останется прежней. Так? Я думаю, что так, потому, как если не так, то это всё из-за наличия различения, где в уме есть концепции правильного и неправильного учения.

При чтении буддийских книг я встречаю два вида утверждений:
1. Если делаешь X, то будет тебе XX, а если - Y, то будет тебе YY.
2. Делай X.

Мне нравятся больше из 1-го варианта, так как они более недвойственны, если так можно выразиться, даже, если под XX - понимается нирвана, а под YY - ад. Второй вариант тоже очень хороший, но все-таки затрагивает только одну сторону. Вот и Ваши слова, мне показались неполными, и я их дополнил (инвертировал), по типу 1-го варианта. Скажите, Вы согласны с моим дополнением или нет? Если нет, не могли бы Вы пояснить почему?

----------

Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> При чтении буддийских книг я встречаю два вида утверждений:
> 1. Если делаешь X, то будет тебе XX, а если - Y, то будет тебе YY.
> 2. Делай X.


Разницы между 1 и 2 - никакой.
Но 1 очень нравится западным буддистам/крипто-сциентистам  :Smilie: 

При попытке указать на альтернативный вариант "2" возникает "сиддхосрач" (см. "Запад и Ваджраяна")

----------

Андрей П. (06.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вспомнилась почему-то дзенская интерпретация:

Над горой Лу дождь и туман; в реке Че прибывает вода.
Вдали от них я не знал покоя от тоски!
Я побывал, там и вернулся... Ничего особенного:
Над горой Лу дождь и туман; в реке Че прибывает вода.

Знаменитые строчки Чинь-юаня гласят:

До того как я тридцать лет изучал Дзэн, я видел горы как горы и реки как реки. Затем, когда я приблизился к пониманию, я научился видеть, что горы — это не горы, а реки — это не реки. Но теперь, когда я постиг саму суть, я спокоен. Просто я снова вижу, что горы — это горы, а реки — это реки

----------

Neroli (06.02.2014), Андрей П. (06.02.2014), Влад К (06.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (06.02.2014), Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Понятно. Тогда давайте проще: происходит то же самое, но степень вовлеченности меняется. К нереальному 8 мирских дхарм если и прилипают, то с трудом.
> Для этого учителя и дают схемы аналитического размышления.


Так это упайя, про не реальность, чтобы меньше степень вовлеченности была?

----------


## Neroli

> В конце концов, свыкнувшись с таким видением, что нет никаких объектов помимо просто различения, объекты перестают появляться, так как ум больше не ввергается в поиск этих объектов. И наступает окончательное неразличение.


Вы уверенны в том, что объекты перестают появляться?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как быть с активной сосотавляющей просветления? Везде попадается мысль, что плод не есть вечное спокойствие - это активный процесс...


Можно считать это уловкой. Ниббана - истинный покой.
Но если ничто не входит в ниббану, то ничто и не успокаивается. Поэтому активная составляющая просветления - не искать покой для побуждений, не искать побуждений в покое.

Миллиарды вещей возникают и прекращаются - но нет и одной, которую можно было бы удержать. Каждое тело нуждается в еде, питье, отдыхе. Но омрачения страстью, злостью и тупостью могут не возникать. 

Будда - не есть нирвана. Будда и архат есть татхагата - противоположность страсти, злости и тупости, их прекращение и невозникновение. 
Привязанность к нирване есть неведение анатта. Нирвана это третья истина. Четвертая истина - путь. Путь и есть Будда.

----------

Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы уверенны в том, что объекты перестают появляться?


Вы сомневаетесь?
Это вообще много разных ситуаций, а не одна.

Есть сфера, в которой объекты не появляются (даже объекты ума). Это безобъектность, бесконечное пространство. Повседневный ум избегает этой сферы. В ситуации сенсорной депривации ум воспроизводит объекты из мельчайших шумов и разрядки фильтров восприятия.

Но есть так же сфера, в которой не появляются объекты чувств. Зрение не видит форм, слух не слышит звуков, и т.п. Соответствующее внимание не возникает. Однако, объекты ума сохраняются. Это трансовое состояние, когда воспринимаемые объекты монотонны (белая стена, тишина). 

Есть еще сфера, когда объекты чувств возникают, но внимание приковано к объекту сосредоточения и объекты чувств не достигают сознания. Сон без сновидений есть соприкосновение с этой сферой, так же кома, контузия, прикованность внимания к чему-то очень опасному или очень привлекательному.

----------


## Neroli

> Вы сомневаетесь?


Я сомневаюсь хотя бы потому что у Будды каким-то образом возникали ученики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так это упайя, про не реальность, чтобы меньше степень вовлеченности была?


честно говоря, не понял, о чем это )))
Если по-простому, то упая - это принимать реальность за реальность, праджня - наоборот, а их совмещение - пробужденность.
Вот и думайте ))))

----------


## Greedy

> А как быть с активной сосотавляющей просветления? Везде попадается мысль, что плод не есть вечное спокойствие - это активный процесс...


Для себя - покой. Ум полностью и бесповоротно успокаивается. Концептуального мышления больше нет. Есть просто активность татхаты, которая какой была, такой и осталась.
Для других - совершенная активность. Другие, встречая в своём опыте активность татхаты без блуждающего двойственного ума, встречают Будду.




> Вы уверенны в том, что объекты перестают появляться?


Абсолютно.
В учениях махамудры и дзогчен говорится однозначно, что плод просветления - это неразличение. Проблема только в том, что неразличений может быть много и разных, а необходимо только то, что естественным образом остаётся, когда полностью угасает концептуальный ум.




> Я сомневаюсь хотя бы потому что у Будды каким-то образом возникали ученики.


Это сомнение нормально. В его основе лежит мнение, что концептуальный ум - это источник деятельности. Соответственно, убирая "источник деятельности" - прекращается всякая активность, остаётся "неподвижная статуя".
Но в учении Будды говорится, что у деятельности нет источника.

----------

Карма Зангпо (06.02.2014), Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> У меня нет личного ламы. А спрашивать у кого-то надо.  Полностью согласна с Вашим ламой и с вами. Наверное тренировать так свое сознание можно не только болью. А огнем и льдом и медными трубами.  Но вот вразумите меня. Если мы все таки преобразуем реакцию внешние раздражители, то теоретически можно научиться все воспринимать иначе?


"Мой лама" это весьма условно )) я был у него всего на одном ретрите, где получил из его рук прибежище и разрешил свое непонимание, что же такое медитация? Понял, что "прямая передача" - это не просто слова ), поэтому чувствую с ним некоторую связь... 
А сейчас он бросил свои центры на учеников и ушел в чем был на путь странствующего монаха  :Smilie: 
Большая редкость!

Восприятие меняется, мне не объяснить как  :Smilie: ))
"Нет медитации, есть привыкание к ней"... примерно так.
Ум вместо того чтобы быть поглощенным полностью восприятием - определенным образом от него дистанцируется.
При этом само восприятие вроде и не меняется - остается таким же сильным и ярким.

Теоретически да, можно наверное и изменить его до неузнаваемости  :Smilie: ))
Надо у опытных практиков спросить (мне увы себя таким не назвать никак  :Smilie:  )

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы очень всё хорошо описали, но если "достигается" окончательное неразличение, то соответственно нельзя отличить различение от неразличения. А значит, я могу, с чистой совестью, инвертировать Ваши слова, например, таким образом: "цель учения Будды - это достижение окончательного различения, полного концептуального восприятия реальности и т.д." и суть останется прежней. Так? Я думаю, что так, потому, как если не так, то это всё из-за наличия различения, где в уме есть концепции правильного и неправильного учения.


Неотличимость различения от неразличения имеет место быть с точки зрения плода. Но те, кто плод ещё не обрёл, те живут с сфере, в которой разница между этими явлениями имеет место быть. И для того, чтобы указать им путь, необходимо опираться на их омрачённое восприятие.

Наглядный пример. С позиции плода все являются буддами прямо здесь и сейчас. В практическом смысле это указание бесполезно, так как оно не содержит метода, позволяющего увидеть, что это действительно так. А чтобы дать метод, необходимо опереться на имеющиеся в восприятии заблуждения, и показать, как устранить различие между Буддой и всеми остальными.

----------

Сергей Хос (06.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> "Мой лама" это весьма условно )) я был у него всего на одном ретрите, где получил из его рук прибежище и разрешил свое непонимание, что же такое медитация? Понял, что "прямая передача" - это не просто слова ), поэтому чувствую с ним некоторую связь... 
> А сейчас он бросил свои центры на учеников и ушел в чем был на путь странствующего монаха 
> Большая редкость!
> 
> Восприятие меняется, мне не объяснить как ))
> "Нет медитации, есть привыкание к ней"... примерно так.
> Ум вместо того чтобы быть поглощенным полностью восприятием - определенным образом от него дистанцируется.
> При этом само восприятие вроде и не меняется - остается таким же сильным и ярким.
> 
> ...


Хороший лама. Не все так умеют.  :Smilie: 

Опытные практики? ау?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Германн

> Разницы между 1 и 2 - никакой.
> Но 1 очень нравится западным буддистам/крипто-сциентистам 
> 
> При попытке указать на альтернативный вариант "2" возникает "сиддхосрач" (см. "Запад и Ваджраяна")


Его причина иная: желание после десятка лет практики учительствовать самому. Как  отодвинуть в сторону традиционных Лам, чтоб занять место Ламы самому? Можно упрекнуть Лам в отсутствии (якобы необходимых) мирских сиддх.

----------

Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я сомневаюсь хотя бы потому что у Будды каким-то образом возникали ученики.


О, да, во многих сферах  :Smilie:  Был он и во сфере анагаминов. 
Тут же как можно понимать. В мире чувств, конечно, появляются все чувственные объекты. И тут они вовсе не прекращают появляться  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> В учениях махамудры и дзогчен говорится однозначно, что плод просветления - это неразличение. Проблема только в том, что неразличений может быть много и разных, а необходимо только то, что естественным образом остаётся, когда полностью угасает концептуальный ум.


неразличение, - когда человек перестает различать например объекты. или например свои внутренние состояния. вот эта болезнь есть неразличение. и это не плод просветления. просветление, - слово, обозначающее состояние недуальности и обладания различающей мудростью. 
человек в этом состоянии различает все как и прежде, просто он теперь не обусловлен всеми этими проявлениями.

----------

Neroli (06.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Неотличимость различения от неразличения имеет место быть с точки зрения плода. Но те, кто плод ещё не обрёл, те живут с сфере, в которой разница между этими явлениями имеет место быть. И для того, чтобы указать им путь, необходимо опираться на их омрачённое восприятие.
> 
> Наглядный пример. С позиции плода все являются буддами прямо здесь и сейчас. В практическом смысле это указание бесполезно, так как оно не содержит метода, позволяющего увидеть, что это действительно так. А чтобы дать метод, необходимо опереться на имеющиеся в восприятии заблуждения, и показать, как устранить различие между Буддой и всеми остальными.


Я не могу попробовать плод так же, как глаз не может увидеть сам себя. Потому что я и есть различение, концепция и омрачение. И вот у меня (как у концепции, естественно) есть непонимание, почему концептуальность у буддистов, особенно у тех, кто долго практикует, не в чести? То ли они прекрасно знают, что омрачение и просветление одно и то же, и идут в сторону просветления «по привычке»? То ли они всё еще сидят на привязи у непривязанности? 

Вот в Вашем наглядном примере, Вы говорите о пользе метода узнать, что результат и сам метод бесполезны. Кстати, вспомнил фразу из мультсериала «Симпсоны»: "Я зашел сюда за тем, чтобы спросить, как отсюда выйти."  :Smilie:  Я вовсе не говорю, что метод или результат плохи, наоборот, используете этот метод? Очень хорошо. Не используете? Очень хорошо. Советуете другим использовать этот метод? Очень хорошо. Не советуете? Очень хорошо. Согласны?

Вы пишите про стремление к неразличению, чтобы только показать непривязанность к концепциям, или считаете это неразличение универсальной и окончательной истиной?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014), Фил (06.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Вы пишите про стремление к неразличению, чтобы только показать непривязанность к концепциям, или считаете это неразличение универсальной и окончательной истиной?


Второе.
Но как уже писалось выше, неразличения бывают разные. И нужно внимательно выяснять, о каком неразличении идёт речь и как к нему приходят.



> Вот в Вашем наглядном примере, Вы говорите о пользе метода узнать, что результат и сам метод бесполезны... Я вовсе не говорю, что метод или результат плохи, наоборот, используете этот метод? Очень хорошо. Не используете? Очень хорошо. Советуете другим использовать этот метод? Очень хорошо. Не советуете? Очень хорошо. Согласны?


Я не об этом говорил. Речь шла о том, что если постулировать просто окончательную истину, то эту информацию использовать для продвижения к этой истине нельзя.
Поэтому есть истина о плоде и истина о пути.

Поэтому бессмысленно спекулировать абсолютной истиной, доказывая с её помощи, что нет никакой разницы между следованием по пути и не следованием по пути. Этой разницы нет для прошедшего путь. Для остальных эта разница может быть очень существенной. И в зависимости о того, в чём именно они усматривают разницу, такие и должны быть применены методы.

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Влад К (06.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (06.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> почему концептуальность у буддистов не в чести?


Концепция определяет стратегию действий. (Конце́пция - вики (с))
И?
Я не очень понимаю суть предложений...  :Smilie:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Концепция определяет стратегию действий. (Конце́пция - вики (с))
> И?
> Я не очень понимаю суть предложений...


Концепция это синоним аксиоматичности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Но как уже писалось выше, неразличения бывают разные. И нужно внимательно выяснять, о каком неразличении идёт речь и как к нему приходят.


Вот меня озадачивает; как существо после пробуждения, не имея эго (по вашему некого переживания, возникающего после верного выполненного действия- различения), вообще может выживать в мире, где его тело, является желанным ресурсом- для многих и многих?? Ведь эго- не может быть бесполезным- если возникло эволюционно. Как боль- это инструмент выживания (по сути любое ощущение тела это боль)- я не сгораю- но отдёргиваю руку. Так и некое приятное чувство (избавление от боли)- "я", это просто верное направление выживания- избавиться от него- просто смертельно?

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (06.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Вот меня озадачивает; как существо после пробуждения, не имея эго (по вашему некого переживания, возникающего после верного выполненного действия- различения), вообще может выживать в мире, где его тело, является желанным ресурсом- для многих и многих?? Ведь эго- не может быть бесполезным- если возникло эволюционно. Как боль- это инструмент выживания (по сути любое ощущение тела это боль)- я не сгораю- но отдёргиваю руку. Так и некое приятное чувство (избавление от боли)- "я", это просто верное направление выживания- избавиться от него- просто смертельно?


так и вижу Будду, который перестал различать препятствия на пути (деревья например), перестал различать вкус пищи (что я только что съел!????), перестал различать температуру воздуха (летом с самой зимы не снял шубу, а зимой с лета ходит босиком), перестал различать среду (зашел в воду и не заметил), ложкой в рот попасть не может... это ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ к которому все стремятся? по моему это профанация Дхармы :Facepalm:

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Германн (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Второе.


Очень хорошо, что Вы так четко и уверено ответили. Дело в том, что я не обладаю такой уверенностью. Видите ли, когда я пытаюсь проверить обоснование своей точки зрения по любому вопросу и проанализировать доказательства, я вижу только пустоту, любое утверждение для меня подобно миражу, вот оно четко виднеется у горизонта, но стоит подойти поближе, как оно бесследно растворяется. Мне очень интересно узнать, на чём основывается Ваша уверенность в том, что нечто истинно, а противоположное ложно. И очень хочется узнать именно исходную отправную точку, а не промежуточную, к коим, например, легко можно отнести учение Будды, ведь, что такое "учение Будды"? В действительности учение Будды - это слова другого человека, например, автора книги или её переводчика или учителя или участника БФ или еще кого-нибудь, и даже это еще только промежуточный источник, эти слова - только интерпретация слуховых и визуальных сигналов моих органов чувств, а сами определения органов чувств также интерпретация их же. А какое основание верить своему разуму? Никакого, просто верим и всё.  :Smilie: 

Пожалуйста, всё выше я написал только, чтобы сформировать соответствующий контекст, и я был бы очень признателен, если бы Вы использовали его только для ответа на главный вопрос: почему так, а не иначе? Но в любом случае, заранее спасибо за потраченное на ответ время.

----------

Алекс Андр (07.02.2014), Алик (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Мне очень интересно узнать, на чём основывается Ваша уверенность в том, что нечто истинно, а противоположное ложно.


Ни на чем. Просто есть у него эта уверенность и все. "Повезло" человеку.
Вы же справедливо заметили, что все висит в пустоте.
Я нахожу спокойствие исключительно в осознании этого факта, т.к. вера во что-бы то ни было эфемерное и догматическое вызывает у меня беспокойство.
Что "оно" когда нибудь развалится или растает  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (07.02.2014), Алик (07.02.2014), Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Я нахожу спокойствие исключительно в осознании этого факта, т.к. вера во что-бы то ни было эфемерное и догматическое вызывает у меня беспокойство.
> Что "оно" когда нибудь развалится или растает


Прямо в точку! Когда-то люди верили, что Земля плоская. Неистово верили. Однако все меняются. На место одних догм приходят другие. Как можно в них верить? Никак.  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> что такое "учение Будды"? В действительности учение Будды - это слова другого человека


слова, чьи б они ни были, - это действительно только слова. поэтому Будда и сказал не опираться на них, а только на смысл. саму же Дхарму, на мой взгляд, лучше рассматривать не как набор текстов (т.е. слов), а как некий Вселенский Закон который действует на живых существ, который Будда постиг и попытался рассказать (естественно словами), чтобы живые существа жили в согласии с этим Законом, а не вопреки :Smilie: 
фокус только в том, что выполнять Закон возможно лишь обнаружив его самому, а не по рассказам

----------


## Дубинин

> Прямо в точку! Когда-то люди верили, что Земля плоская. Неистово верили. Однако все меняются. На место одних догм приходят другие. Как можно в них верить? Никак.


Вы с этим осторожней)) Иначе придётся перестать верить в Сансару, Карму, Нирвану...и объявить во главе угла просто собственное временное "зависание" на какой- то идеи ( перестала идея нравиться и всё- буддизмы побоку))) (по мне- так оно и есть)))

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Алик (07.02.2014), Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы с этим осторожней)) Иначе придётся перестать верить в Сансару, Карму, Нирвану...и объявить во главе угла просто собственное временное "зависание" на какой- то идеи ( перестала идея нравиться и всё- буддизмы побоку))) (по мне- так оно и есть)))


Ну если действительно перестанет нравится?
Все равно же ведь побоку будет, не зависимо от того, осторожней или нет.
У СПб-тхеравады, правда, есть классическая религиозная страшилка на этот счет - "отпадение от Дхаммы", -100500 к камме.

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Мне очень интересно узнать, на чём основывается Ваша уверенность в том, что нечто истинно, а противоположное ложно.


Читайте внимательно.
Был задан вопрос: считаете ли вы _это неразличение_ универсальной и окончательной истиной?
Я ответил, что да, считаю.
Теперь Вы спрашиваете на основании чего я в этом уверен?
Уверен в чём? В том, что _это неразличение_ - универсальная и окончательная истина? У меня нет по этому поводу какой-либо уверенности. Я просто опираюсь в этом на тексты, где об этом говорится. Где-то прямым текстом, где-то обходными путями.

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У меня нет по этому поводу какой-либо уверенности. Я просто опираюсь в этом на тексты, где об этом говорится. Где-то прямым текстом, где-то обходными путями.


Раз Вы на тексты "опираетесь", значит Вы их выбрали в качестве "точки опоры".
Это имелось в виду.
Т.е. может быть не некая персональная уверенность, но уверенность в текстах, в таком случае.
Саддха.

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вы с этим осторожней)) Иначе придётся перестать верить в Сансару, Карму, Нирвану...и объявить во главе угла просто собственное временное "зависание" на какой- то идеи ( перестала идея нравиться и всё- буддизмы побоку))) (по мне- так оно и есть)))


Вот тут то и прикол. Я пришла в буддизм не потому, что слепо поверила в Сансару, Карму и Нирвану только прочитав об этом.  :Wink:  Согласно своему жизненному опыту, я пришла к неким воззрениям на жизнь. Т.е. буддизм просто подытожил накопленный опыт. И раскрыл глаза. Если бы мои воззрения и коренные воззрения буддизма не перекликались, я бы тут сейчас с Вами не разговаривала. И я ведь не одна такая.  :Smilie:  У Кармы Зангпо подпись почитайте. _Проверяйте все на собственном опыте: будьте путеводным светом сами себе._

Одна из лучших фраз на свете.  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (07.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот меня озадачивает; как существо после пробуждения, не имея эго (по вашему некого переживания, возникающего после верного выполненного действия- различения), вообще может выживать в мире


Легко и непринуждённо.
Речь идёт не о достижении, равносильному отсутствию глаз.

Возьмём простой пример. Вы сидите в комнате и мёрзнете. Процесс различения умом этого ощущения основывается на сенсорной информации. Такова относительная истина этого процесса. В этом нет ни внешнего, ни внутреннего мира. Только вот такая взаимосвязь процессов.
Также в уме возникают различные мысли, идеи, намерения, которые в свою очередь основаны на данном различении недостатка тепла. И снова в этом нет ни внешнего, ни внутреннего мира. Только вот такая взаимосвязь процессов.

Понимая, что есть только такая взаимосвязь процессов, непосредственно наблюдая, что кроме неё ничего нет, ум перестаёт жить в некоем внешнем мире и заботиться о некоем внутреннем мире. Он живёт в непосредственном наблюдении данных взаимосвязей, не создавая при этом внешнего мира, где всё это происходит, и внутреннего, который таким образом переживает внешний мир.

Что касается активности.
Сейчас активность ума заключается в том, что, опираясь на воспринимаемое, ум в силу привычек увлекается определёнными умопостроениями, связанными с тем, каким образом должен меняться внешний мир, чтобы получить желаемые переживания во внутреннем мире.

Ваш вопрос, в общем, касается того, каким же образом будет функционировать подобный человек во внешнем мире. Но он сам по себе некорректен, потому что само представление о наличии некоего внешнего и внутреннего мира ошибочно.

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Раз Вы на тексты "опираетесь", значит Вы их выбрали в качестве "точки опоры".
> Это имелось в виду.


Рассматривая какую-либо систему, разумно опираться на тексты, описывающие данную систему.




> Т.е. может быть не некая персональная уверенность, но уверенность в текстах, в таком случае.
> Саддха.


Да. Даже чтобы размышлять в рамках некоей системы (а не в случайных фантазиях), необходимо ограничивать блуждания ума исключительно рамками этой системы. Иначе будет разброд и шатания, а не анализ.

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Прямо в точку! Когда-то люди верили, что Земля плоская. Неистово верили. Однако все меняются. На место одних догм приходят другие. Как можно в них верить? Никак.


Значит, тогда земля была плоская. Сейчас ум поменялся, и Земля стала круглая  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ну если действительно перестанет нравится?
> Все равно же ведь побоку будет, не зависимо от того, осторожней или нет.
> У СПб-тхеравады, правда, есть классическая религиозная страшилка на этот счет - "отпадение от Дхаммы", -100500 к камме.


И вот в Ламриме про отказ от Дхармы:
_"Грех отказа от сутр много хуже
Разрушенья всех ступ Джамбудвипы.
Грех отказа от сутр много хуже
убиения стольких Архатов,
сколько в Ганге речного песка"_

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> У Кармы Зангпо подпись почитайте. _Проверяйте все на собственном опыте: будьте путеводным светом сами себе._


Это один из вариантов последних слов, приписываемых Будде Шакьямуни, которые он сказал перед смертью.
Мне тоже нравится буддизм _минимальной_ степенью догматизма из возможных.
Современные тибетские ламы говорят на простом понятном языке - пытаются объяснить суть, а не сыплют цитатами из сутр, написанных 2000 лет назад в другом контексте...
Буддизм апеллирует прежде всего к логике и аксиомы, в которые надо действительно поверить, просты и логичны.

Даже не 4 благородные истины. У Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче в "Отчего вы не буддист" акцент делается на четырех печатях:
     Всё составное непостоянно. 
     Все эмоции — страдание. 
     Все вещи не имеют независимого бытия. 
     Нирвана — вне представлений.

И естественнонаучный подход к проявленной реальности меня вполне устраивает, меня так воспитали.
Но наука не дает ответов на важные вопросы, без ответов на которые некомфортно жить  :Smilie: 
По определению своему не дает - это вне ее контекста и вне компетенции.
Например, зачем мы живем?

Буддизм в том виде в каком он есть, и особенно в том виде, к которому он развивается, позволяет оптимистично взглянуть на возможность построения более цельной, непротиворечивой картины мира...
По большому счету буддизм _не противоречит_ естественнонаучному взгляду на мир, эти два взгляда могут друг друга органично дополнить.

А догматизм... В буддизме миллион текстов. Слава богу никто не пытается выделить из них _некоторые_ и объявить их истиной в последней инстанции. Не нравится - возьми другой. Возьми свидетельства и частные воззрения, которым ты склонен доверять и проверь на практике.

Догматизм же никому никогда не был полезен Имхо  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Значит, тогда земля была плоская. Сейчас ум поменялся, и Земля стала круглая


Эллипсовидная, а не круглая.  :Smilie:  Экваториальный радиус 6378 км, полярный - 6356 км.

----------


## Фил

> И вот в Ламриме про отказ от Дхармы


Об этом я и говорю.
Раз не начал буддизмом заниматься - то ладно.
А вот если начал и бросил - ууууу. Хотя казалось бы, какая разница?
Как в тоталитарных сектах - войти можно, выйти нельзя.




> Мне тоже нравится буддизм _минимальной_ степенью догматизма из возможных.


 Присутствие догматизма в любом виде отравляет мне жизнь(исключительно про себя, на вкус и цвет...)
Большинство буддистов стараются этого не замечать, закапываясь в сутры (благо их целый шкаф), ретриты, дхарма-толки и тусовки, трекинги по Непалу, Индии и Тибету.
А что? Неплохо!

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Эллипсовидная, а не круглая.  Экваториальный радиус 6378 км, полярный - 6356 км.


 Геоид, тогда уж.

----------

Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Эллипсовидная, а не круглая.  Экваториальный радиус 6378 км, полярный - 6356 км.


Вот видите, очередная догма  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Вот видите, очередная догма


Отнюдь. Наука не занимается догмами. Если появится хорошая теория, подтвержденная опытом и отвечающая критерию Поппера, что Земля - полый тор, то это только расширит наши представления (и возможности)  :Smilie: 
(маловероятно, но возможно  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вот видите, очередная догма


Да. Потому что земля не круглая, а вообще черная и скрипит на зубах.  :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Отнюдь. Наука не занимается догмами.


А чем же она занимается?
Вся наука построена на догмах.
Просто признается, что эти догмы - временные, и если что - мы их с радостью поменяем на другие, новые догмы, хоть противоположные.

Мне недавно только подумалось, что заголовок "Наука и Религия" - абсурден.
"Много мелких легко меняющихся догм и одна большая догма-динозавр" - кто победит?  :Smilie: 

"Научное мировоззрение" - та же религия, привет Б.Расселу и его чайнику  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А чем же она занимается?
> Вся наука построена на догмах.
> Просто признается, что эти догмы - временные, и если что - мы их с радостью поменяем на другие, новые догмы, хоть противоположные.
> 
> Мне недавно только подумалось, что заголовок "Наука и Религия" - абсурден.
> "Много мелких легко меняющихся догм и одна большая догма-динозавр" - кто победит?


Те, кто посередине может быть?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Те, кто посередине может быть?


Кто не с ними, кто мимо проходит.
Если посередине - разорвут и затопчут.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А чем же она занимается?
> Вся наука построена на догмах.
> Просто признается, что эти догмы - временные, и если что - мы их с радостью поменяем на другие, новые догмы, хоть противоположные.
> 
> Мне недавно только подумалось, что заголовок "Наука и Религия" - абсурден.
> "Много мелких легко меняющихся догм и одна большая догма-динозавр" - кто победит? 
> 
> "Научное мировоззрение" - та же религия, привет Б.Расселу и его чайнику


*До́гмат* (греч. δόγμα — мнение, решение, постановление), в религии — утверждённое высшими религиозными инстанциями положение вероучения, объявляемое _непреложной истиной, не подлежащей критике_ (сомнению). В переносном значении то же, что «догма».

*Нау́ка* — сфера человеческой деятельности, направленная на выработку и теоретическую систематизацию объективных знаний о действительности. Основой этой деятельности является сбор фактов, их постоянное обновление и систематизация, *критический анализ* и, на этой базе, синтез новых знаний или обобщений, которые не только описывают наблюдаемые природные или общественные явления, но и позволяют построить причинно-следственные связи и, как следствие, прогнозировать.

СТО Эйнштейна _не противоречит_ физике Ньютона, а развивает ее. И космические корабли, траектории которых считают с учетом СТО при этом _бороздят_...  :Smilie:  )
Хотя никто и СТО догмой не считает - наоборот, всё пытаются подкопаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Отнюдь. Наука не занимается догмами. Если появится хорошая теория, отвечающая критерию Поппера, что Земля - полый тор, то это только расширит наши представления (и возможности)


Есть ли наука вне различающего ума? А так как различающий ум - иллюзия, все, что он придумывает - тоже иллюзия. А иллюзия в мире иллюзий - 100% реальность.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> *Нау́ка* — сфера человеческой деятельности, направленная на выработку и теоретическую систематизацию объективных знаний о действительности.





> объективных знаний о действительности.


Вот это вообще что?
Это бывает такое?
Вот это и есть одна из догм науки.

Каждый раз в будущем прошлые знания уточняются и корректируются.
Получается сегодня мы пользуемся неверными знаниями, которые будут уточнены завтра.

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Есть ли наука вне различающего ума? А так как различающий ум - иллюзия, все, что он придумывает - тоже иллюзия. А иллюзия в мире иллюзий - 100% реальность.


И опять по новой...  :Big Grin:  Пойду ка я выйду в окно.

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Кто не с ними, кто мимо проходит.
> Если посередине - разорвут и затопчут.


А мы будем тихонько сидеть медитировать. Авось нас не заметят..  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Есть ли наука вне различающего ума? А так как различающий ум - иллюзия, все, что он придумывает - тоже иллюзия. А иллюзия в мире иллюзий - 100% реальность.


А вы уже *вне различающего ума*?
В рамках относительного ума, ну пока мы различаем, - наука и есть относительная *истина*  :Smilie: 

(это и к Филу тоже, а догматизм - он и в науке полное д...)

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Читайте внимательно.
> Был задан вопрос: считаете ли вы _это неразличение_ универсальной и окончательной истиной?
> Я ответил, что да, считаю.
> Теперь Вы спрашиваете на основании чего я в этом уверен?
> Уверен в чём? В том, что _это неразличение_ - универсальная и окончательная истина? У меня нет по этому поводу какой-либо уверенности. Я просто опираюсь в этом на тексты, где об этом говорится. Где-то прямым текстом, где-то обходными путями.


Ок, значит уверенность Ваша опирается на тексты. Но почему именно на тексты? Пожалуйста, не отвечайте сразу, вначале сделайте проверку, каким будет ответ, если вопрос будет повторен: "почему <_Ваш ответ_>, а не иначе?", если ответ не изменится, значит это окончательный ответ, а если изменится, значит только промежуточный и нужно сделать еще одну итерацию с «почему». Я был бы очень признателен, если бы Вы дали именно окончательный ответ, также четко и уверено, как и до этого. Не сочтите за троллинг, или, как Вы ранее выразились, за спекуляцию, но если Ваш окончательный ответ будет отличен от "не знаю" (и его аналогов), то это может перевернуть моё воззрение и тех людей, которые сходны мышлением со мной. Я серьезно, без какой-либо иронии или сарказма.

P.S. Выражаю Вам свою признательность за то, что продолжаете дискуссию со мной на эту тему, что не посылаете к психиатру, что не концентрируетесь на моей личности и на около-темах, что не говорите, что подобная дискуссия по своей природе неконструктивна и т.д.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> И опять по новой...  Пойду ка я выйду в окно.


Так у круга нет ни начала , ни конца :Smilie:  Если только забыть о круге...

----------


## Фил

> СТО Эйнштейна _не противоречит_ физике Ньютона, а развивает ее. И космические корабли, траектории которых считают с учетом СТО при этом _бороздят_...  )
> Хотя никто и СТО догмой не считает - наоборот, всё пытаются подкопаться


До тех пор не противоречит, пока это противоречие не будет найдено.
Вы, по все видимости, уверены, что это противоречие найдено никогда не будет.

На чем базируется Ваша уверенность?
Ни на чем, она просто есть, как "вера в Науку".

СТО не догма.
Догма - это, например: точка, прямая, число 1, время, пространство  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Так у круга нет ни начала , ни конца Если только забыть о круге...


Я тут о времени забыла!  :Smilie:  Круг - это мелочи. Покидаю вашу дискуссию.

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> До тех пор не противоречит, пока это противоречие не будет найдено.
> Вы, по все видимости, уверены, что это противоречие найдено никогда не будет.
> 
> На чем базируется Ваша уверенность?
> Ни на чем, она просто есть, как "вера в Науку".
> 
> СТО не догма.
> Догма - это, например: точка, прямая, число 1, время, пространство


Я не *верю* в науку. СТО *конечно* не совершенна, это и сейчас видно невооруженным глазом  :Smilie: 
Но на основе СТО спутники не падают, и интернет работает - это меня (и вас думаю) устраивает. Нет?

----------


## Фил

> А вы уже *вне различающего ума*?
> В рамках относительного ума, ну пока мы различаем, - наука и есть относительная *истина* 
> 
> (это и к Филу тоже, а догматизм - он и в науке полное д...)


Если Вы понимаете, что ни наука ни религия ни на какую абсолютность не претендует и существует исключительно для одномоментных практических целей - тогда догматизма нет.

Но что-то по моим наблюдениям, что со стороны "минимально догматичного" буддизма, что со стороны науки, никому такая точка зрения не нравится. 

Несмотря на то, что феноменологичность закреплена даже в мышлении и языке.
Вроде поговорок:
На войне как на войне
Жизнь - это жизнь

А ученый скажет
точка - это точка
1=1

А почему, собственно 1=1?

Боятся! Лучше уж в пустоте хоть на каком нибудь ковре-самолете лететь, чем совсем безо всего.
Хотя это такая свобода, от всяких ковров  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А вы уже *вне различающего ума*?
> В рамках относительного ума, ну пока мы различаем, - наука и есть относительная *истина* 
> 
> (это и к Филу тоже)


Вне различающего ума, внутри различающего ума - это все создает различающий ум. Относительная истина - это вообще непонятно, как истина может быть относительной?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но на основе СТО спутники не падают, и интернет работает - это меня (и вас думаю) устраивает. Нет?


Сегодня работает, завтра работает.
И на основании того, что и 100 лет назад все работало, Вы индуктивно делаете вывод, что будет работать и впредь.
А что есть индукция, как не вера?

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Относительная истина - это вообще непонятно, как истина может быть относительной?


Как как  :Smilie: 
Сегодня - истина, 
завтра - нет,
послезавтра - опять истина  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Если Вы понимаете, что ни наука ни религия ни на какую абсолютность не претендует и существует исключительно для одномоментных практических целей - тогда догматизма нет.


Мне нравится  :Smilie: 
В науке и в буддизме стараюсь опираться на отсутсвие догматизма (и не акцентироваться на его прискорбном присуствии).
И то и другое слава богу позволяют.

Вот религиозно-филосовские системы авраамического цикла - нет, не позволяют. Так меня там и нет  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Относительная истина - это вообще непонятно, как истина может быть относительной?


Вот пример двух относительных истин:
1. Объективный мир существует (хоть и условно) - мадхьямика
2. Объективный мир не существует - йогачара

Вам второй больше нравится? ради бога, мне первый. Не вижу препятствия для практики  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вот пример двух относительных истин:
> 1. Объективный мир существует (хоть и условно) - мадхьямика
> 2. Объективный мир не существует - йогачара


Отлично  :Smilie: 
Т.е. 1 и 2 не могут быть верны одновременно?
Как в таком случае выбирать?
Где критерий?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Вот пример двух относительных истин:
> 1. Объективный мир существует (хоть и условно) - мадхьямика
> 2. Объективный мир не существует - йогачара
> 
> Вам второй больше нравится? ради бога, мне первый. Не вижу препятствия для практики


Так это не истины, а упайя. Путеводитель...

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Отлично 
> Т.е. 1 и 2 не могут быть верны одновременно?
> Как в таком случае выбирать?
> Где критерий?


Критерий - опыт, как и в науке  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Так это не истины, а упайя. Путеводитель...


А чем СТО не путеводитель? Если хочется на орбиту вокруг Юпитера попасть?
Всего лишь путеводитель  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Критерий - опыт, как и в науке


Вот именно, что  :Big Grin: 
Где гарантия повторяемости эмпирического результата?
Наука возвела эксперимент на алтарь и поклоняется ему.
Но мы же не можем произвести бесконечное количество измерений и гарантий, что некое (n+1) измерение даст противоположный результат - никаких.

Согласен, что над этим предпочитают не думать.
Только и всего.

Что является критерием достоверности опыта?
Другой опыт?
А его?
И т.д.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Вот именно, что 
> Где гарантия повторяемости эмпирического результата?
> Согласен, что над этим предпочитают не думать.
> Только и всего.


Отнюдь. Над этим тоже думают. Откройте вики "критерий Поппера"
И никто не пытается отрицать _относительность_ научного знания. Наука на этом стоит!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А чем СТО не путеводитель? Если хочется на орбиту вокруг Юпитера попасть?
> Всего лишь путеводитель


СТО - это еще и станция техобслуживания. А на моей машине задние колодки заскрипели. Вот вам и абсолютная истина - нужно ехать колодки менять  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Ондрий с Вантусиком (см. "Запал и Ваджраяна") радовались исключительно тому, что наука размотала эту бесконечную спираль опытов до какой-то умопомрачительно глубины.
Ну а толку то? В чем радость то? Убежать далеко вперед всех и всем оттуда показать задницу?
Куда бежать то?
Конца то все равно нет?
И не будет.
Что, бывает какой-то "стоп-опыт" после которого дальнейшие опыты проводить уже не надо?

----------

Алик (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Отнюдь. Над этим тоже думают. Откройте вики "критерий Поппера"
> И никто не пытается отрицать _относительность_ научного знания. Наука на этом стоит!


"критерий Поппера" декларирует принципиальную фальсификацию любого научного знания.
Т.е. пользоваться научными знаниями для каких то глобальных построений все равно что сидеть на пороховой бочке.
Рвануть может в любой момент.

Надо быть очень спокойным человеком, чтобы строить свое мировоззрение на относительных (научных или религиозных, не суть) знаниях  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.02.2014), Карма Зангпо (07.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Конца то все равно нет?
> И не будет.


Вот поэтому мы тут  :Smilie: 
А чё науку пинать? Она со своим делом справляется! У всех мобильники, интернет, машины с колодками  :Smilie: 

Но не все достигли  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Легко и непринуждённо.
> Речь идёт не о достижении, равносильному отсутствию глаз.
> 
> Возьмём простой пример. Вы сидите в комнате и мёрзнете. Процесс различения умом этого ощущения основывается на сенсорной информации. Такова относительная истина этого процесса. В этом нет ни внешнего, ни внутреннего мира. Только вот такая взаимосвязь процессов.
> Также в уме возникают различные мысли, идеи, намерения, которые в свою очередь основаны на данном различении недостатка тепла. И снова в этом нет ни внешнего, ни внутреннего мира. Только вот такая взаимосвязь процессов.
> 
> Понимая, что есть только такая взаимосвязь процессов, непосредственно наблюдая, что кроме неё ничего нет, ум перестаёт жить в некоем внешнем мире и заботиться о некоем внутреннем мире. Он живёт в непосредственном наблюдении данных взаимосвязей, не создавая при этом внешнего мира, где всё это происходит, и внутреннего, который таким образом переживает внешний мир.
> 
> Что касается активности.
> ...


Не, замёрзнуть без эго не получиться, а значит существо просто погибнет от переохлаждения (не страдая). Эго возникает у обладателя мозга, как индукция на коре, после выведения системы из равновесия. (было тепло- температура изменилась, а мозг некоторое время работает как при высокой температуре- неудовольствие (расход АТФ) повышенный- поиск тепла).

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ондрий с Вантусиком (см. "Запал и Ваджраяна") радовались исключительно тому, что наука размотала эту бесконечную спираль опытов до какой-то умопомрачительно глубины.
> Ну а толку то? В чем радость то? Убежать далеко вперед всех и всем оттуда показать задницу?
> Куда бежать то?
> Конца то все равно нет?
> И не будет.
> Что, бывает какой-то "стоп-опыт" после которого дальнейшие опыты проводить уже не надо?


Они просто развенчали претензии религии на некое гарантированно повторяемое "хорошо" (ибо в науке это достигается проще и надёжней).

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не, замёрзнуть без эго не получиться, а значит существо просто погибнет от переохлаждения (не страдая)


 В этом проблема. Или не-проблема  :Smilie: 
Пирроник Праилл Троадский, например, был казнен по ложному обвинению и даже не удосужился ничего сказать в свою защиту или дать какое-то объяснение. 
Различать угрожающие жизни явления все таки придется.

----------


## Фил

> Они просто развенчали претензии религии на некое гарантированно повторяемое "хорошо" (ибо в науке это достигается проще и надёжней).


Просто, надежно, но также необоснованно.

----------


## Дубинин

> В этом проблема. Или не-проблема 
> Пирроник Праилл Троадский, например, был казнен по ложному обвинению и даже не удосужился ничего сказать в свою защиту или дать какое-то объяснение. 
> Различать угрожающие жизни явления все таки придется.


Проблемы в этом для подобного существа нет, просто оно не жизнеспособно (оно не сможет проголодаться или мучиться без кислорода- не делая вдох- ибо где граница эго?- видеть "внешнее- внутреннее, страдать от не признания обществом или от голода- задыхания?- какая разница?).

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Проблемы в этом для подобного существа нет, просто оно не жизнеспособно (оно не сможет проголодаться или мучиться без кислорода- не делая вдох- ибо где граница эго?- видеть "внешнее- внутреннее, страдать от не признания обществом или от голода- задыхания?- какая разница?).


В этом и заключается алогичность буддизма (т.е. не надо его пытаться вскрыть средствами формальной логики)
Потому что именно такое состояние и является конечной целью.
Только я подозреваю, что это только  для тех, кто без цели, вектора - вообще не может, куда бы он ни указывал.

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Ок, значит уверенность Ваша опирается на тексты. Но почему именно на тексты?


Потому что тексты являются основным источником информации по данной системе.
И, как уже было сказано ранее, направляя ум в рамки некой системы, разумно ограничивать блуждания ума рамками этой системы. Рамки эти, естественно, берутся из описания самой системы.

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Дубинин (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ок, значит уверенность Ваша опирается на тексты. Но почему именно на тексты? 
> ...
> Я был бы очень признателен, если бы Вы дали именно окончательный ответ


Окончательного ответа - нет

Потому что Вы сейчас будете спрашивать Greedy, 
А почему он выбрал именно эту систему?
Именно эти тексты?
Почему не другую?
Почему не другие тексты?

В буддизме спираль доказательств прерывается либо верой либо личным субъективным опытом (вот оно, типа, работает) и опять таки верой (или уверенностью, слова уже не важны) в то, что работать это будет всегда.

Как говорит Пема "Вы что, не верите в закон причины и следствия?" (предполагая, что если кто-то действительно в него не верит - то он полный идиот  :Smilie:  , а кто хочет быть идиотом?  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (09.02.2014), Андрей П. (07.02.2014), Сергей Хос (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Не, замёрзнуть без эго не получиться, а значит существо просто погибнет от переохлаждения (не страдая).


Такова цель. Устранить всякое страдания из опыта. Окончательно. Чтобы оно больше уже не возвращалось.




> Эго возникает у обладателя мозга, как индукция на коре, после выведения системы из равновесия. (было тепло- температура изменилась, а мозг некоторое время работает как при высокой температуре- неудовольствие (расход АТФ) повышенный- поиск тепла).


Вы эти описания возводите в рамки непоколебимой истины. Но эти описания сделаны не с "абсолютной реальности", а с восприятия.
Анализируя объекты восприятия, делаются выводы о том, как функционируют объекты восприятия. Но объекты восприятия - это тоже интерпретация восприятия, но более низкого уровня.
Другими словами, Ваше объяснение будет работать для тех, кто имеет схожий с Вами способ выявления объектов из восприятия.

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Проблемы в этом для подобного существа нет, просто оно не жизнеспособно (оно не сможет проголодаться или мучиться без кислорода- не делая вдох- ибо где граница эго?- видеть "внешнее- внутреннее, страдать от не признания обществом или от голода- задыхания?- какая разница?).


Оно будет жить также, как и сейчас.
Вы почему-то думаете, что делаете вдох, от того, что страдаете от недостатка воздуха. Вы думаете, что едите от того, что Вас одолело чувство голода?
По большей части, всё это происходит на основе ранее заложенных привычек. Эти привычки никуда не денутся, но новые создаваться не будут.

И тут есть ещё другой момент. Для достижения этого состояния необходимо серьёзно переработать имеющийся набор привычек, чтобы устранить те, что являются не физиологическими, а эгоистическими.

А так да. С точки зрения сасмсары, такие существа не жизнеспособны. Он будет ходит за подаянием в определённые часы, как был обучен. И если в течение нескольких дней собрать подаяние не получится, то он просто "уйдёт из этого мира" без каких-либо страданий и мучений.

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Такова цель. Устранить всякое страдания из опыта. Окончательно. Чтобы оно больше уже не возвращалось.
> 
> 
> Вы эти описания возводите в рамки непоколебимой истины. Но эти описания сделаны не с "абсолютной реальности", а с восприятия.
> Анализируя объекты восприятия, делаются выводы о том, как функционируют объекты восприятия. Но объекты восприятия - это тоже интерпретация восприятия, но более низкого уровня.
> Другими словами, Ваше объяснение будет работать для тех, кто имеет схожий с Вами способ выявления объектов из восприятия.


Так кто-бы спорил, но мне предлагается в  двойственном мире, существами схожими со мной, поверить в существование схожего со мной существа (Будды- например "не махаянского"), который функционирует невозможным способом и хотеть такого состояния для себя- соответственно.

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Оно будет жить также, как и сейчас.
> Вы почему-то думаете, что делаете вдох, от того, что страдаете от недостатка воздуха. Вы думаете, что едите от того, что Вас одолело чувство голода?
> По большей части, всё это происходит на основе ранее заложенных привычек. Эти привычки никуда не денутся, но новые создаваться не будут.
> 
> И тут есть ещё другой момент. Для достижения этого состояния необходимо серьёзно переработать имеющийся набор привычек, чтобы устранить те, что являются не физиологическими, а эгоистическими..


А, тоесть эго обслуживающее социальные связи и любые с "миром"- уйдёт, а эго обслуживающее физиологию останется? Но это тоже не реально- тогда это существо не будет мыться например, будет есть заражённые продукты и воду, пойдёт в опасное место... Эта граница очень размыта..(некий необучаемый биоробот со старой программой- без возможности внести изменения- продиктованные личной пользой?)

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> А, тоесть эго обслуживающее социальные связи и любые с "миром"- уйдёт, а эго обслуживающее физиологию останется? Но это тоже не реально- тогда это существо не будет мыться например, есть заражённые продукты и воду, пойдёт в опасное место... Эта граница очень размыта..(некий необучаемый биоробот со старой программой- без возможности внести изменения- продиктованные личной пользой?)


Зачем мыться, если существу плевать на мнение окружающего мира?  :Smilie:  Социальные связи очень нужны.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А, тоесть эго обслуживающее социальные связи и любые с "миром"- уйдёт, а эго обслуживающее физиологию останется? Но это тоже не реально- тогда это существо не будет мыться например, будет есть заражённые продукты и воду, пойдёт в опасное место... Эта граница очень размыта..(некий необучаемый биоробот со старой программой- без возможности внести изменения- продиктованные личной пользой?)


Насколько я себе представляю сознание Будды не отрицает обусловленного ума. Оно включает его как подмножество.
Обусловленный ум перестает быть диктатором, но становится послушным инструментом.

Кажется учение о трех кайях примерно об этом?

Если вам после пробуждения (обретения дхармакайи) по каким-то причинам (например пропеведь дхармы  :Smilie:  ) нужно задержаться в этом мире - вы включаете нирманакайю и функционируете как обычный человек, с внятным пониманием, на какой свет улицу переходить.
"Изучайте правила, чтобы знать, как их нарушать" - фраза приписывается Далай Ламе XIV  :Smilie:  

А нет - так реализуете самбхогакайю (радужное тело) - и идете проповедовать в более тонкие миры  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Насколько я себе представляю сознание Будды не отрицает обусловленного ума. Оно включает его как подмножество.
> Обусловленный ум перестает быть диктатором, но становится послушным инструментом.
> 
> Кажется учение о трех кайях примерно об этом?
> 
> Если вам после пробуждения по каким-то причинам (например пропеведь дхармы  ) нужно задержаться в этом мире - вы включаете нирманакайю и функционируете как обычный человек, с внятным пониманием, на какой свет улицу переходить.
> ("Изучайте правила, чтобы знать, как их нарушать" - фраза приписывается Далай Ламе XIV  )
> 
> А нет - так реализуете самбхогакайю (радужное тело) - и идете проповедовать в более тонкие миры


Мы не можем судить о сознании Будды, пока у нас нет такого сознания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Такова цель. Устранить всякое страдания из опыта. Окончательно. Чтобы оно больше уже не возвращалось.


Похоже на пропаганду наркотиков.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Мы не можем судить о сознании Будды, пока у нас нет такого сознания.


Вот тут приходится опираться на свидетельства, которым мы склонны доверять.
Это все в качестве "путеводителя" - а дойдем, даст бог, посмотрим  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вот тут приходится опираться на свидетельства, которым мы склонны доверять.
> Это все в качестве "путеводителя" - а дойдем, даст бог, посмотрим


Коль мы приобрели "путеводитель", то надо идти по пути. Не спорю. Сидеть и просто философствовать было бы не разумно.  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (07.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Потому что тексты являются основным источником информации по данной системе.
> И, как уже было сказано ранее, направляя ум в рамки некой системы, разумно ограничивать блуждания ума рамками этой системы. Рамки эти, естественно, берутся из описания самой системы.


Спасибо. Разумно, значит разумно, вопросов больше нет.




> Окончательного ответа - нет


Почему так, а не иначе? )))

Мне просто было интересно, как "продвинутые" строят себе такую прочную модель мира, прекрасно осознавая нестабильность её фундамента. Скажите, как, по-вашему, зачем мастера дзен передают своё учение, зачем они учат? Не в смысле, что это дает, а в смысле, почему не оставляют всё как есть?

----------

Алекс Андр (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Об этом я и говорю.
> Раз не начал буддизмом заниматься - то ладно.
> А вот если начал и бросил - ууууу. Хотя казалось бы, какая разница?
> Как в тоталитарных сектах - войти можно, выйти нельзя.


Есть "Сутра собрания всех нарушений" не знаете, где ее найти? В Ламриме только отрывок из нее.

Если человек не верит в Дхарму, значит он не верит и в Карму. Поэтому он не будет бояться кармических последствий отказа от Дхармы.  :Smilie:  А если он бросает Дхарму. но продолжает верить в тяжесть такого проступка - значит у него раздвоение личности!  :Cool:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Ок, значит уверенность Ваша опирается на тексты. Но почему именно на тексты?


Сегодня у меня день Ламрима. И вам цитатка:
_"Считая все великие первоисточники теоретической Дхармой, не содержащей принципов практики, думать, что существуют отдельные наставления, учащие о сути - принципах практики, и, исходя из этого, полагать, что священная Дхарма содержит две отдельные Дхармы - теоретическую и практическую, значит препятствовать зарождению великого почтения к чистейшим сутрам, тантрам и безупречным первичным комментариям. Питать презрение к ним - значит накапливать кармическую скверну отказа от Дхармы"_

Выше я как раз написала про отказ от Дхармы.

----------

Андрей П. (07.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Насколько я себе представляю сознание Будды не отрицает обусловленного ума. Оно включает его как подмножество.
> Обусловленный ум перестает быть диктатором, но становится послушным инструментом.
> 
> Кажется учение о трех кайях примерно об этом?
> 
> Если вам после пробуждения (обретения дхармакайи) по каким-то причинам (например пропеведь дхармы  ) нужно задержаться в этом мире - вы включаете нирманакайю и функционируете как обычный человек, с внятным пониманием, на какой свет улицу переходить.
> "Изучайте правила, чтобы знать, как их нарушать" - фраза приписывается Далай Ламе XIV  
> 
> А нет - так реализуете самбхогакайю (радужное тело) - и идете проповедовать в более тонкие миры


Ну с Буддой (по версии "Махаяна") понятно, но как с Архатами быть?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Сегодня у меня день Ламрима. И вам цитатка:
> _"Считая все великие первоисточники теоретической Дхармой, не содержащей принципов практики, думать, что существуют отдельные наставления, учащие о сути - принципах практики, и, исходя из этого, полагать, что священная Дхарма содержит две отдельные Дхармы - теоретическую и практическую, значит препятствовать зарождению великого почтения к чистейшим сутрам, тантрам и безупречным первичным комментариям. Питать презрение к ним - значит накапливать кармическую скверну отказа от Дхармы"_
> 
> Выше я как раз написала про отказ от Дхармы.


Какая хорошая цитатка, она показывает, как может быть прекрасен путь презрения и награда за него - скверна, и как ужасно великое почтение и еретичны чистейшие сутры с безупречными комментариями. Вы это видите?*  :Smilie: 

* - вне контекста моих предыдущих ответов просьба не отвечать.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Окончательного ответа - нет
> 
> Потому что Вы сейчас будете спрашивать Greedy, 
> А почему он выбрал именно эту систему?
> Именно эти тексты?
> Почему не другую?
> Почему не другие тексты?
> 
> В буддизме спираль доказательств прерывается либо верой либо личным субъективным опытом (вот оно, типа, работает) и опять таки верой (или уверенностью, слова уже не важны) в то, что работать это будет всегда.
> ...


Так не только в буддизме. Так в любой системе. Почему агностик верит в то, что _избегать любой веры лучше, чем избрать какую-либо веру_? Просто потому, что решил в это уверовать. (Верить во что-либо некомильфо, признак идиотизма: а кто хочет быть идиотом? То же, что избегание веры основано на вере - агностицизм сам себе противоречит - просто ускользает от внимания.)

----------

Алекс Андр (07.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Так не только в буддизме. Так в любой системе. Почему агностик верит в то, что _избегать любой веры лучше, чем избрать какую-либо веру_? Просто потому, что решил в это уверовать. (Верить во что-либо некомильфо, признак идиотизма: а кто хочет быть идиотом? То же, что избегание веры основано на вере - агностицизм сам себе противоречит - просто ускользает от внимания.)


Извините, Германн, у вас изначальный посыл не верен. С чего вы взяли, что агностики верят в то, что избегать любой веры лучше?

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Извините, Германн, у вас изначальный посыл не верен. С чего вы взяли, что агностики верят в то, что избегать любой веры лучше?


С того, что явным образом предпочитают избегать. Нет предпочтений без идеи лучше-хуже.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Так не только в буддизме. Так в любой системе. Почему агностик верит в то, что _избегать любой веры лучше, чем избрать какую-либо веру_? Просто потому, что решил в это уверовать. (Верить во что-либо некомильфо, признак идиотизма: а кто хочет быть идиотом? То же, что избегание веры основано на вере - агностицизм сам себе противоречит - просто ускользает от внимания.)


А чем обнаруженное противоречие агностицизма лучше необнаружения?  Опа! Снова внимание ускользнуло, и так до бесконечности, пока ум занят поиском самого себя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> А чем обнаруженное противоречие агностицизма лучше необнаружения?  Опа! Снова внимание ускользнуло, и так до бесконечности, пока ум занят поиском самого себя.


Тем лучше, что естественное состояние осознавания - осознавать.

----------


## Greedy

> А, тоесть эго обслуживающее социальные связи и любые с "миром"- уйдёт, а эго обслуживающее физиологию останется? Но это тоже не реально- тогда это существо не будет мыться например, будет есть заражённые продукты и воду, пойдёт в опасное место... Эта граница очень размыта..(некий необучаемый биоробот со старой программой- без возможности внести изменения- продиктованные личной пользой?)


Оно будет мыться исключительно по той программе, по которой научено мыться.
Насчёт есть опасные для себя продукты. Если обучено было есть абсолютно всё, что подают, то будет есть абсолютно всё, что падают. Съест отравленное - без страданий "уйдёт из этого мира".
Не просто так про архатов говорится, что они не могут нарушить винаю. Они натренированы вести себя в рамках винаи. Личного побуждения вести себя как-то иначе у них нет.




> Зачем мыться, если существу плевать на мнение окружающего мира?  Социальные связи очень нужны.


Классическая проблема дхармы в том, что за отрицаем обычные существа автоматически видят противоположное.
Например, за отрицанием рассудочной деятельности, связанной с принятием решения мыться или не мыться, автоматически подразумевается, что принимается решение не мыться, и человек больше мыться никогда не будет.
В реальности же, в отсутствии рассудочной деятельности, человек будет мыться ровно таким образом, какие у него имеются привычки к мытью.

Но это всё плод хинаяны.
В пути махаяны принимается за основополагающую мотивацию стремление помогать и быть полезным другим через достижение пробуждения. Поэтому, в конечно счёте, избавляются от всех привычек, переходя на уровень генерации поведения, подходящего для других существ. Но происходит это не на рассудочном уровне (размышление и выбор), а на уровне реакций, опирающихся на всеведение.

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> С того, что явным образом предпочитают избегать. Нет предпочтений без идеи лучше-хуже.


Ну нет. 
Просто "не верится что-то" и все. Невозможно себя заставить верить, так же как невозможно себя заставить любить. Поднатужится и поверить не выходит))
Лучше-хуже тут не причем.

----------

Alex (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Тем лучше, что естественное состояние осознавания - осознавать.


Зеленая трава лучше синей, потому что зеленый цвет - это естественное состояние травы. Только вот мне по-прежнему не понятно, почему зеленая трава лучше?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Ну нет. 
> Просто "не верится что-то" и все. Невозможно себя заставить верить, так же как невозможно себя заставить любить. Поднатужится и поверить не выходит))
> Лучше-хуже тут не причем.


Это не философская позиция, а (например) инстинкт. Агностицизм претендует на большее. 
На "не верится что-то" эквивалентный ответ - "а у меня сегодня чешется там-то и там-то".

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Классическая проблема дхармы в том, что за отрицаем обычные существа автоматически видят противоположное.


А как же тогда срединный путь?




> В реальности же, в отсутствии рассудочной деятельности, человек будет мыться ровно таким образом, какие у него имеются привычки к мытью.


Когда я еду в наших маршрутках, начинаю сомневаться в том, что рассудочная деятельность вообще существует. И привычки к мытью у людей тоже.  :Smilie:  Вы умеете выключать рассудочную деятельность?




> В пути махаяны принимается за основополагающую мотивацию стремление помогать и быть полезным другим через достижение пробуждения. Поэтому, в конечно счёте, избавляются от всех привычек, переходя на уровень генерации поведения, подходящего для других существ. Но происходит это не на рассудочном уровне (размышление и выбор), а на уровне реакций, опирающихся на всеведение.


Ну тут тоже спорный вопрос. Допустим у меня есть вредная привычка. Я губы грызу.  :Smilie:  Как это повлияет на других существ, мое сострадание к ним? Никак. Грызу я губы или нет. Бодхичитты от этого не прибавится.  :Wink:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Какая хорошая цитатка, она показывает, как может быть прекрасен путь презрения и награда за него - скверна, и как ужасно великое почтение и еретичны чистейшие сутры с безупречными комментариями. Вы это видите?* 
> 
> * - вне контекста моих предыдущих ответов просьба не отвечать.


Я не вижу.  :Smilie:  Как не вижу смысла в обсуждении доверия текстам. Вы буддист или сомневающийся?

----------


## Фил

> Так не только в буддизме. Так в любой системе. Почему агностик верит в то, что _избегать любой веры лучше, чем избрать какую-либо веру_? Просто потому, что решил в это уверовать. (Верить во что-либо некомильфо, признак идиотизма: а кто хочет быть идиотом? То же, что избегание веры основано на вере - агностицизм сам себе противоречит - просто ускользает от внимания.)


Агностик - тот же догматик со знаком минус.
Я говорю о скептиках, воздерживающихся от суждения.
Или у Вас опять - _третьего не дано_?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Почему так, а не иначе? )))


 А есть вариант как может быть иначе?
Без бесконечных доказательств?




> Мне просто было интересно, как "продвинутые" строят себе такую прочную модель мира, прекрасно осознавая нестабильность её фундамента. Скажите, как, по-вашему, зачем мастера дзен передают своё учение, зачем они учат? Не в смысле, что это дает, а в смысле, почему не оставляют всё как есть?


Понятия не имею.
А почему Вы решили, что они строят _прочную модель_?

----------


## Фил

> Зеленая трава лучше синей, потому что зеленый цвет - это естественное состояние травы. Только вот мне по-прежнему не понятно, почему зеленая трава лучше?


Потому что "естественное = лучшее" распространенное якобы "очевидное" доказательство.
(т.е. не требующее дальнейших доказательств)
На этом вся реклама построена "сделано их натуральных продуктов", а не из "химии".

----------

Андрей П. (10.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Ну с Буддой (по версии "Махаяна") понятно, но как с Архатами быть?


У архата тоже самое почти , но у архата могут быть ночные поллюции.

Это не я сострил - это Махадева  :Smilie: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...8%D0%B7%D0%BC)

----------

Дубинин (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У архата тоже самое почти , но у архата могут быть ночные поллюции.


Как Будда, только  - с поллюциями  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...8%D0%B7%D0%BC)

Хорошо, что Дерягин с Петровским всё прояснили про ночные поллюции архатов. Спаси :Facepalm: бо и Махадеве, а то кто бы знал??? :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Только вот мне по-прежнему не понятно, почему зеленая трава лучше?


Может, дело в разных хлорофиллах?  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Невозможно себя заставить верить, так же как невозможно себя заставить любить.


скорее всего просто не пробовали систематически работать по методикам

----------


## Neroli

> Это не философская позиция, а (например) инстинкт. Агностицизм претендует на большее. 
> На "не верится что-то" эквивалентный ответ - "а у меня сегодня чешется там-то и там-то".


Не эквивалентный. В отличие от первого, во втором случае вы можете почесать там-то и там-то. Этим и объясняется легкость и поверхностность отношения ко второй проблеме. 
А теперь представьте, что возможности почесать не имелось бы?

----------


## Neroli

> скорее всего просто не пробовали систематически работать по методикам


чтобы поверить или чтобы полюбить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> чтобы поверить или чтобы полюбить?


и для того и для другого методики есть
и чтоб разлюбить, кстати, тоже )))

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну если действительно перестанет нравится?
> Все равно же ведь побоку будет, не зависимо от того, осторожней или нет.
> У СПб-тхеравады, правда, есть классическая религиозная страшилка на этот счет - "отпадение от Дхаммы", -100500 к камме.


Потерять интерес к Дхамме - значит лишить себя блага, к которому имел возможность прикоснуться. Вот и всё. 
А "страшилка" имеет место быть в другом случае. Об этом например говорится в Алагаддупама сутте:




> Монахи, бывает так, что некие никчёмные люди изучают Дхамму: беседы, повествования в стихе и прозе, объяснения, строфы, спонтанные восклицания, цитаты, истории рождения, удивительные случаи, вопросы и ответы. Изучив Дхамму, они не стараются выяснить смысл этих Дхамм своей мудростью. Не выяснив смысла этих Дхамм своей мудростью, они, посредством рассуждения, не приходят к согласию [с этими учениями]. *Они изучают Дхамму, чтобы в спорах нападать на других и защищать себя*. Они не достигают цели, ради которой изучается Дхамма. Их неправильное ухватывание этих Дхамм приведёт к их длительному вреду и страданиям. Почему? Из-за неправильного ухватывания Дхамм.
> 
> Представьте, как если бы человеку была бы нужна водяная змея, он искал бы водяную змею, блуждал в поисках водяной змеи. Он бы увидел большую водяную змею и схватил бы её за кольца или за хвост. Водяная змея, развернувшись, укусила бы его за ладонь, или за руку, или за иную часть тела, из-за чего он бы пережил смерть или смертельные муки. И почему? Из-за неправильного ухватывания водяной змеи. Точно также, бывает так, что некие никчёмные люди изучают Дхамму… Изучив Дхамму, они не стараются выяснить смысл этих Дхамм своей мудростью. Не выяснив смысла этих Дхамм своей мудростью, они, посредством рассуждения, не приходят к согласию. *Они изучают Дхамму, чтобы в спорах нападать на других и защищать себя*. Они не достигают цели, ради которой изучается Дхамма. Их неправильное ухватывание этих Дхамм приведёт к их длительному вреду и страданиям. Почему? Из-за неправильного ухватывания Дхамм.


Т.е. "перестала нравится" - это одно, и тут действительно побоку; а вот когда после этого начинают об этом кричать и всем рассказывать, устраивая тем самым поклёпы на Дхамму, то это уже бэд камма.

----------

Алекс Андр (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> и для того и для другого методики есть
> и чтоб разлюбить, кстати, тоже )))


Ну вот я понимаю зачем нужна методика чтобы разлюбить, а чтобы верить, зачем? Слышала у психологов такое определение: "нельзя захотеть захотеть". Вот я не могу представить, что человек говорит себе: "так, я хочу поверить и поэтому буду пользоваться вот этой методой".

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а чтобы верить, зачем?


"Развитие преданности благому другу" - это классика ламрима. За подробностями - к Пеме. )))



> Слышала у психологов такое определение: "нельзя захотеть захотеть".


много они понимают...



> Вот я не могу представить, что человек говорит себе: "так, я хочу поверить и поэтому буду пользоваться вот этой методой".


Видал таких. Не много, но видал. И весьма успешно получалось.

----------


## Neroli

> "Развитие преданности благому другу" - это классика ламрима. За подробностями - к Пеме. )))
> много они понимают...
> Видал таких. Не много, но видал. И весьма успешно получалось.


Я наверное плохо формулирую вопросы, тут нет ответа на "зачем развивать в себе веру, когда веры нет?" 
Вот я не верю в аллаха, что, иншала, может меня сподвигнуть воспользоваться какой-нибудь методикой, чтобы в него поверить?

----------

Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я наверное плохо формулирую вопросы, тут нет ответа на "зачем развивать в себе веру, когда веры нет?" 
> Вот я не верю в аллаха, что, иншала, может меня сподвигнуть воспользоваться какой-нибудь методикой, чтобы в него поверить?


Норвежские подростки приняли ислам в обмен на билеты на концерт Джастина Бибера

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (07.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Норвежские подростки приняли ислам в обмен на билеты на концерт Джастина Бибера


Ну разве что какой-нибудь красавчик, да)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я наверное плохо формулирую вопросы, тут нет ответа на "зачем развивать в себе веру, когда веры нет?"


Ну, какая-то вера, конечно, должна быть изначально. Просто усиливаются определенные ее аспекты, необходимые для дальнейшей практики.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, какая-то вера, конечно, должна быть изначально. Просто усиливаются определенные ее аспекты, необходимые для дальнейшей практики.


Вот в том то все и дело  :Frown:

----------

Сергей Хос (07.02.2014), Фил (07.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот в том то все и дело


Вспомнился рассказ...

Ну и отрывок по рассказу.

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Сергей Хос (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Не эквивалентный. В отличие от первого, во втором случае вы можете почесать там-то и там-то. Этим и объясняется легкость и поверхностность отношения ко второй проблеме. 
> А теперь представьте, что возможности почесать не имелось бы?


"Не верится" - точно такое же событие, как "не стоит". Агностицизм претендует на большее. "Не верится" не больше оппонирует какой-либо системе веры, чем признание о том, что "не стоит".

- Мне не верится.
- И что? 

- У меня не стоит.
- И что?

----------


## Neroli

- Агностицизм претендует на большее.
- И что?

----------


## Германн

> - Агностицизм претендует на большее.
> - И что?


Он не имеет на то никаких оснований.

----------


## Фил

А дался вам этот агностицизм?
Не о нем же речь.
Или у кого какой жупел: агностицизм, материализм, атеизм, теизм, деизм.
А буддизм, вы думаете, не с ними?
Бу-га-га  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> А дался вам этот агностицизм?
> Не о нем же речь.
> Или у кого какой жупел: агностицизм, материализм, атеизм, теизм, деизм.
> А буддизм, вы думаете, не с ними?
> Бу-га-га


Буддизм - в отличие от агностицизма - внутренне непротиворечив. 
Как и положено истинному учению.

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм - в отличие от агностицизма - внутренне непротиворечив. 
> Как и положено истинному учению.


 ну-ну. Где то я уже это слышал......

----------


## Германн

> ну-ну. Где то я уже это слышал......


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656300
В буддизме нет таких логических противоречий, в этом разница. Аналогично - при сравнении с учениями, тоже признающими какую-то степень свободы человеческих решений.

----------


## Фил

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post656300
> В буддизме нет таких логических противоречий, в этом разница.


Ну нет! Я имел в виду
"Учение Маркса всесильное, потому что оно - верное!"

Вся непротиворечивость исключительно из самотождественности.

----------

Neroli (07.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Ну нет! Я имел в виду
> "Учение Маркса всесильное, потому что оно - верное!"
> 
> Вся непротиворечивость исключительно из самотождественности.


Самотождественное учение о свободе - как раз то, что нужно. Учение, способное оказаться чем-то совершенно другим, учение-оборотень - даже если оно о свободе - зачем оно нужно?

Если же свободы нет, всё одинаково бессмысленно: значит, нет причин не посчитать иначе. *Можно* считать иначе: ошибаться настолько же допустимо, как быть правым (практической разницы, в таком случае, нет никакой).

----------


## Жека

> Дело же не в терминах. А в том, что волдырь на заднице от веселого утюга будет, как вы его не называйте. Вы не можете придумать такой термин, при котором волдыря не возникает.


Если вы не были в Индии, то посмотрите док видео про йогов, что они с собой делают (протыкание тела железными прутами, прыгания в костер и т д). В определенном состоянии, можно назвать его эйфорией, боль тела не фиксируется умом, даже очень сильная. Даже человек далекий от йоги, но находящийся в момент сильной травмы в состоянии опьянения, может не почувствовать боли, при которой трезвый в той хе ситуации мог умереть от болевого шока.
Есть люди с дефектами нервной системы - они тоже не ощущают боли.
Когда кузин сбросил на Будду осколок скалы, то он сильно ранил его, однако Будда сказал, что боль в ноге не затронула его сознание. 
Все эти примеры говорят о том, что в реальности тело не переживает боли, но есть лишь поток импульсов, которые посылают в сознание сигналы опасности, когда в материи происходит какой- то дисбаланс. Такие сигналы материя отправляет практически постоянно, но человек не замечает их, видя только грубые ощущения. В то же время даже сильнейшая боль может переживаться отстраненно и не оставлять даже физических следов в том случае, когда человек находится в глубоком самадхи. Есть примеры в Каноне, когда пятьсот женщин сгорели заживо во дворце, при этом продолжая медитировать.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Потерять интерес к Дхамме - значит лишить себя блага, к которому имел возможность прикоснуться.
> 
> Т.е. "перестала нравится" - это одно, и тут действительно побоку; а вот когда после этого начинают об этом кричать и всем рассказывать, устраивая тем самым поклёпы на Дхамму, то это уже бэд камма.


В основном, человек сам себе перестает нравиться. Нет веры в себя, нет желания развиваться - нет и веры ни во что другое. Ибо кто может стать объектом веры для человека, который сам себе не верит?

----------

Сергей Ч (08.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Если вы не были в Индии, то посмотрите док видео про йогов, что они с собой делают (протыкание тела железными прутами, прыгания в костер и т д). В определенном состоянии, можно назвать его эйфорией, боль тела не фиксируется умом, даже очень сильная...


Жека, я все-таки не про боль говорила, а про волдырь от утюга. Мне интересна ситуация, когда йогин, приложивший в попе утюг минут на 10, не имеет на этом месте никакого повреждения. Возможно ли?

----------


## Жека

> Жека, я все-таки не про боль говорила, а про волдырь от утюга. Мне интересна ситуация, когда йогин, приложивший в попе утюг минут на 10, не имеет на этом месте никакого повреждения. Возможно ли?


Я не знаю точно, но слышала про пример с Паччекабуддой: он был в Ниродха самапатти, и рядом загорелся огонь, но не коснулся его и не причинил вреда.
Насчет утюга- Здесь, наверное, стоит задуматься, зачем это делать...

----------

Алик (09.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014), Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Жека, я все-таки не про боль говорила, а про волдырь от утюга. Мне интересна ситуация, когда йогин, приложивший в попе утюг минут на 10, не имеет на этом месте никакого повреждения. Возможно ли?


Думаю за 10 минут волдырем не обойдется  :Smilie:  
Если вы не обладаете такой силой любви к Ма, чтобы она пришла и восстановит вам ягодицу - то лучше и не пробовать  :Smilie: 

"Однажды несколько горожан решили испытать Дас Бапу. Они сказали ему, что собираются соорудить костер, в который он должен будет прыгнуть. Если Анджанея действительно войдет в его тело, то никаких ожогов не будет, и только тогда все поверят ему. Вскоре костер был готов, и как только Анджанея вошел в Дас Бапу, тот прыгнул прямо в огонь и оставался там примерно в течение часа. А кто же обгорел? Люди, которые заставили его сделать это и которые стояли рядом и наблюдали. Все, что они хотели, они увидели."

"Вималананду заботило лишь то, чтобы субъективная реальность его историй оказывала специфическое воздействие на субъективную реальность его слушателей, ибо он считал, что объективная реальность постоянно меняется под влиянием нашего восприятия ее. Поэтому не имеет значения, действительно кто-то отсечет, например, свои конечности и бросит их в огонь, чтобы через несколько часов прикрепить их обратно, или же он будет визуализировать весь этот сценарий настолько интенсивно, что сможет убедить самого себя в том, что все это произошло на самом деле. В результате повышенная устойчивость ума к внешним раздражителям создаст такую же повышенную физическую устойчивость. Для ума реальность определяется его восприятиями. " - сумбурный взгляд европейца на проблему

----------


## Фил

Так в том, что можно приложить кусок фанеры и убедить, что это - утюг, и потом будет волдырь - в этом никто не сомневается.
А вот наоборот. Приложить утюг, а думать что это кусок фанеры и чтобы волдыря не было?
Это уже из разряда чудес.

----------

Алик (09.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Я не знаю точно, но слышала про пример с Паччекабуддой: он был в Ниродха самапатти, и рядом загорелся огонь, но не коснулся его и не причинил вреда.
> Насчет утюга- Здесь, наверное, стоит задуматься, зачем это делать...


Тут кто-то утверждал, что если ум перестает различать объекты, то объекты не появляются. Вот к нему бы подойти тихонько сзади, пока ум не различил и хворостиной по заднице (че-то я все про зад, сакральное место какое-то). По логике ничего ему не должно быть. Так же как и человеку в коме. Так же как и человеку, с дефектами нервной системы. И я не про боль, я про следы на теле. Утюгом и правда лучше не надо, утюг всего лишь символ реальности, данной нам в ощущениях.

----------

Фил (08.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> "Однажды несколько горожан решили испытать Дас Бапу...


Знаете, я не очень принимаю в качестве доказательств ваджраянский, индуиский, агхорский и прочий народный эпос. Чем все это отличается от историй про превращение воды в вино или, там, воскрешение?

----------

Сергей Ч (08.02.2014), Фил (08.02.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Я наверное плохо формулирую вопросы, тут нет ответа на "зачем развивать в себе веру, когда веры нет?" 
> Вот я не верю в аллаха, что, иншала, может меня сподвигнуть воспользоваться какой-нибудь методикой, чтобы в него поверить?


Речь идет не об абстрактной вере, а о конкретной вере в Будду, в Дхамму, в Сангху:



> 1) Вот, монахи, ученик Благородных наделён подтверждённой верой в Будду: «В самом деле Благословенный – достойный, истинно самопробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный».
> 2) Он наделён подтверждённой верой в Дхамму: «Дхамма превосходно разъяснена Благословенным, видимая здесь и сейчас, не зависящая от времени, приглашающая пойти и увидеть, ведущая к цели, познаваемая мудрыми самостоятельно».
> 3) Он наделён подтверждённой верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути, другими словами, четыре пары или восемь типов личностей – это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения, непревзойдённое поле заслуг для мира».
> 
> _Перевод SV (Zom)_


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Просто "не верится что-то" и все. Невозможно себя заставить верить, так же как невозможно себя заставить любить. Поднатужится и поверить не выходит))


Вера возникает из определенных предпосылок. Например работаете вы с одним и тем же человеком, как партнером по бизнесу, долгое время. И он все этой время показывает себя как надежного партнера, порядочного партнера. И у вас может возникнуть у нему доверие. В какой-то ситуации вы можете отпустить ему товар например без подтверждаения оплаты, доверяя, что он заплатит и т.п. Почему поверите? Потому что есть основания для этого.
Так же и с верой в Будду. Изучая учение, размышляя о нем, сравнивая с жизнью, с другими учениями, практикуя и  наблюдая за результатами и сравнивая с тем, что говорил Будда (и о положительных результатах, и об ошибках и т.д.) и т.д.,  можно прийти к выводу, к вере, что Благословенный - действительно истинно пробужденный и т.д.
Так же и описанная в цитате вера в Дхамму и Сангху тоже может возникнуть.

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014), Сергей Ч (08.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Знаете, я не очень принимаю в качестве доказательств ваджраянский, индуиский, агхорский и прочий народный эпос. Чем все это отличается от историй про превращение воды в вино или, там, воскрешение?


Аналогично  :Smilie: ) 
Но в курсе быть предпочитаю. А личный опыт так мал! 
Почти ничего сверхестественного, что не вписывалось бы законы физики  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Речь идет не об абстрактной вере, а о конкретной вере в Будду, в Дхамму, в Сангху:
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Вера возникает из определенных предпосылок. Например работаете вы с одним и тем же человеком, как партнером по бизнесу, долгое время. И он все этой время показывает себя как надежного партнера, порядочного партнера. И у вас может возникнуть у нему доверие. В какой-то ситуации вы можете отпустить ему товар например без подтверждаения оплаты, доверяя, что он заплатит и т.п. Почему поверите? Потому что есть основания для этого.
> Так же и с верой в Будду. Изучая учение, размышляя о нем, сравнивая с жизнью, с другими учениями, практикуя и  наблюдая за результатами и сравнивая с тем, что говорил Будда (и о положительных результатах, и об ошибках и т.д.) и т.д.,  можно прийти к выводу, к вере, что Благословенный - действительно истинно пробужденный и т.д.
> Так же и описанная в цитате вера в Дхамму и Сангху тоже может возникнуть.


На основании вами перечисленного, не может возникнут вера в Будду, его Дхарму и Сангху, т.к. единственно что можно наблюдать, это промежуточные результаты состояний психики при определённых действиях. Что бы поверить в Будду и его Дхарму, нужно бездоказательно поверить в Сансару (колесо перерождений), как главного аргумента полезности некого состояния, называемого- "состояние будды" ну и соответственно- техники достижения этого))(без Сансары- Будда- не Будда))

----------

Фил (08.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

А какие основания для доверия бизнес-партнеру?
С какого раза ему можно будет доверять?
С первого? Вроде бы нет...
С 10?
С 100?
А чем 101 раз от первого отличается, кроме привычки?
Т.е мы начинаем доверять, как только сформируется привычка,
А не когда возникают какие то объективные предпосылки для веры.

Большинству привычки по жизни достаточно.
Да же классик на эту тему высказывался.

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Знаете, я не очень принимаю в качестве доказательств ваджраянский, индуиский, агхорский и прочий народный эпос. Чем все это отличается от историй про превращение воды в вино или, там, воскрешение?


Вот история про Ламу Кади, мастера дзогчена, который только что реализовал радужное тело:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/dzogc...51794778007773

Вот перевод (насколько я понял)
http://nyingmapa.ru/index.php?m=single&id=96

Я там не был, радуг не видел, следы на камнях тоже, что в кульке - не знаю.
Но склонен доверять, потому что это не первое свидетельство, которое мне попадается...
Вот говорят Иисус тоже радужное тело реализовал, и еще приходил к ученикам потом. Так вокруг этой истории столько шума!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Тут кто-то утверждал, что если ум перестает различать объекты, то объекты не появляются. Вот к нему бы подойти тихонько сзади, пока ум не различил и хворостиной по заднице (че-то я все про зад, сакральное место какое-то). По логике ничего ему не должно быть.


нереально подойти к Будде незаметно, хоть сзади, хоть спереди, хоть в мыслях :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> На основании вами перечисленного, не может возникнут вера в Будду, его Дхарму и Сангху, т.к. единственно что можно наблюдать, это промежуточные результаты состояний психики при определённых действиях. Что бы поверить в Будду и его Дхарму, нужно бездоказательно поверить в Сансару (колесо перерождений), как главного аргумента полезности некого состояния, называемого- "состояние будды" ну и соответственно- техники достижения этого))


Также нужна вера в камму, которая определена, на самом деле очень расплывчато и афористично.
Благое действие приносит благой плод, неблагое - неблагой.
Когда приносит?
Кому приносит?
Что такое благой?
Что такое неблагой?

Да неважно, сказали тебе - веди себя прилично, короче  :Smilie: 

А то начинается, а вот если я скачаю фильм - что будет, а вот если я возьму откат и пущу его на благотворительность - что будет, а вот если я убью из самозащиты - что будет...... :Smilie:

----------

Markus (08.02.2014), Алекс Андр (08.02.2014), Алик (09.02.2014), Дубинин (08.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Также нужна вера в камму, которая определена, на самом деле очень расплывчато и афористично.


Да, учение о карме, входит в "пакет- Сансара", как и куча другого (беспрерывность сознания и прочее.., как в прочем и прерывность в Тхераваде))

----------

Фил (08.02.2014)

----------


## sergey

> На основании вами перечисленного, не может возникнут вера в Будду, его Дхарму и Сангху, т.к. единственно что можно наблюдать, это промежуточные результаты состояний психики при определённых действиях. Что бы поверить в Будду и его Дхарму, нужно бездоказательно поверить в Сансару (колесо перерождений), как главного аргумента полезности некого состояния, называемого- "состояние будды" ну и соответственно- техники достижения этого))(без Сансары- Будда- не Будда))


А вы почитайте тхеравадинские тексты, глядишь, ваше мнение и изменится.))
Я с вашими доводами не согласен, если кратко и быстро (куча дел, не хочется зависнуть за компьютером): Будда говорит о разных вещах и то, что он говорит, подтверждается опытом, глубоко, истинно, внутренне согласовано, у меня это порождает веру, что Благословенный - истиннопробужденный, достигший непревосходимого истинного пробуждения. Это касается и психологии, и гносеологии (как осуществляется познание) и этики, и суждений о живых существах и т.д. и т.д.

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014), Дубинин (08.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> А вы почитайте тхеравадинские тексты, глядишь, ваше мнение и изменится.))


Тексты Тхеравады ужасны, имхо... Приходится продираться сквозь нагромождение архаичного языка и моря суеверий, приправленных категоричностью, граничащей с фанатизмом. Пока оттуда здравое зерно выцедишь - поседеть можно  :Smilie: 

Предлагаю читать современных тибетских лам - их язык внятен, мысль ясна, ориентирована на современного западного слушателя, а говорят они о том же, по сути.
Это все по моему скромному мнению, которое никому не навязываю  :Smilie:

----------

Sten (08.02.2014), Аурум (08.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По логике ничего ему не должно быть.


по той логике, согласно которой "он" и его тело - это одно и то же

----------


## Жека

> Тут кто-то утверждал, что если ум перестает различать объекты, то объекты не появляются. Вот к нему бы подойти тихонько сзади, пока ум не различил и хворостиной по заднице (че-то я все про зад, сакральное место какое-то). По логике ничего ему не должно быть. Так же как и человеку в коме. Так же как и человеку, с дефектами нервной системы. И я не про боль, я про следы на теле. Утюгом и правда лучше не надо, утюг всего лишь символ реальности, данной нам в ощущениях.


Наличие болевых симптомов от контакта материи с внешним объектом не являются доказательством реальности последнего. А ощущения - что может быть субъективнее? Представьте себе монаха - аскета, живущего в лесу или горах, без удобств, развлечений. Гедонисту- богачу этот образ жизни покажется смерти подобным, а монах при этом в миллион раз счастливее этого гедониста, потому что его ум охвачен запредельным, покоем, пониманием. 
Если даже случится беда (неприятные чувства тела) - он не будет огорчен. 
Все объекты есть иллюзия не потому, что они плод сознания, они - плод восприятия, которое принимает ничто - за ничто, и хватает его с желанием или негодованием. Один и тот же объект вызывает у разных существ абсолютно разные восприятия. Люди спорят, отстаивая "правду", но спорить- то не о чем.

----------


## Ittosai

> Тексты Тхеравады ужасны, имхо... Приходится продираться сквозь нагромождение архаичного языка и моря суеверий, приправленных категоричностью, граничащей с фанатизмом. Пока оттуда здравое зерно выцедишь - поседеть можно 
> 
> Предлагаю читать современных тибетских лам - их язык внятен, мысль ясна, ориентирована на современного западного слушателя, а говорят они о том же, по сути.
> Это все по моему скромному мнению, которое никому не навязываю


Будда предупреждал, что в будущем люди откажутся слушать его лекции (сутты). Вот как написано в Саньютта Никае 20.7: «...в будущем появятся те, кто не будет слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты – глубокими, совершенными, превосходящими все иные, связанными с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами – трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, словами учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Таким образом, монахи, беседы, произнесённые Татхагатой, глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью – исчезнут. Поэтому, монахи, так вы должны тренировать себя: эти самые беседы мы будем слушать, склонять к ним ухо, утверждать сердца в их познании, запоминать и практиковать».

----------

Vladiimir (08.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Наличие болевых симптомов от контакта материи с внешним объектом не являются доказательством реальности последнего.


хорошо. а что тогда является доказательством реальности объекта?




> А ощущения - что может быть субъективнее? Представьте себе монаха - аскета, живущего в лесу или горах, без удобств, развлечений. Гедонисту- богачу этот образ жизни покажется смерти подобным, а монах при этом в миллион раз счастливее этого гедониста, потому что его ум охвачен запредельным, покоем, пониманием. 
> Если даже случится беда (неприятные чувства тела) - он не будет огорчен.


слышали о картезианском "Cogito, ergo sum"?  что-нибудь понимаете из этого?




> Все объекты есть иллюзия не потому, что они плод сознания, они - плод восприятия, которое принимает ничто - за ничто, и хватает его с желанием или негодованием.


простите, но ни черта не понятно из того, что вы написали.




> Один и тот же объект вызывает у разных существ абсолютно разные восприятия.


чем докажете данную сентенцию?!  а также, согласно вашим словам ("Все объекты есть иллюзия") получается очень странно и нелогично утверждать ли допускать безоговорочно, что "Один и тот же объект вызывает у разных существ абсолютно разные восприятия."  вы сами понимаете, что говорите, когда говорите?





> Люди спорят, отстаивая "правду", но спорить- то не о чем.


что, серьезно?!

----------


## Sten

> Будда предупреждал, что в будущем люди откажутся слушать его лекции (сутты). Вот как написано в Саньютта Никае 20.7: «...в будущем появятся те, кто не будет слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются словами Татхагаты – глубокими, совершенными, превосходящими все иные, связанными с пустотностью. Они не будут склонять к ним ухо, не будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании, не будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Но вместо этого они будут слушать, когда декламируются беседы, что являются книжными работами – трудами поэтов, что изящны в звучании и изящны в риторике, трудами чужаков, словами учеников. Они будут склонять к ним ухо. Они будут утверждать свои сердца в их познании. Они будут считать, что эти учения стоит постичь и практиковать. Таким образом, монахи, беседы, произнесённые Татхагатой, глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью – исчезнут. Поэтому, монахи, так вы должны тренировать себя: эти самые беседы мы будем слушать, склонять к ним ухо, утверждать сердца в их познании, запоминать и практиковать».


да, в том, что касается формы тхеравадинских сутр, то пожалуй соглашусь с Карма Зангпо

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> «Таким образом, монахи, беседы, произнесённые Татхагатой, глубокие, совершенные, превосходящие все иные, связанные с пустотностью – исчезнут».


Он знал!  :Smilie: 
Но кажется не видел в этом проблемы?

----------


## Жека

> хорошо. а что тогда является доказательством реальности объекта?
> слышали о картезианском "Cogito, ergo sum"?  что-нибудь понимаете из этого?
> простите, но ни черта не понятно из того, что вы написали.
> 
> чем докажете данную сентенцию?!  а также, согласно вашим словам ("Все объекты есть иллюзия") получается очень странно и нелогично утверждать ли допускать безоговорочно, что "Один и тот же объект вызывает у разных существ абсолютно разные восприятия."  вы сами понимаете, что говорите, когда говорите
> 
> что, серьезно?!


Мне кажется, вы слишком возбуждены. Это не самое подходящее время для беседы.  :Wink:

----------


## Sten

> Обычно имеется в виду "не существует так, как видится" - в этом смысле не реально.


серьезно? а как же тогда видится?  как быть с дзогченовской "ясностью"? 
(ННР. Д - СС: "Проявление же изначального состояния во всех его аспектах, его ясность, называется "Природа". О ней говорят, что она самосовершенна (lhun-drub), потому что существует самопроизвольно с самого начала, как солнце, освещающее пространство. Ясность - это чистое качество всякой мысли и всякого воспринимаемого явления, не загрязненное мысленными оценками".)

если видеть "как есть" (таковость) мешают клеши, это не означает, что то, что вы видите не существует реально.

недавно видел на форуме цитату по-сути, которую, как обычно, никто не заметил. щас найду.. вот:




> В Гухьясамадже говорится :
> Prabandham tantram akhyatam tat prabandham tridha bhavet|
> adharah prakrtis caiva asamharyaprabhedatah|
> 
> То есть слово Тантра ( rgyud)- означает Прабандха (rgun chags) и она состоит из трех(tridha)
> 
> prakrtiscakrterhetur asamharyaphalam tatha
> adharastatupayasca tribhistantrarthasangrahah
> Природы ( prakrti) которая -причина (hetu)
> ...


(большое спасибо to Acala)

что скажете об этом?

----------


## Sten

> Мне кажется, вы слишком возбуждены. Это не самое подходящее время для беседы.


жаль, что вы не христианка. у них на ваши подозрения есть свой ответ. за беспокойство спасибо, но я больше за вас беспокоюсь.  :Wink:

----------


## Ittosai

> Он знал! 
> Но кажется не видел в этом проблемы?


это  всё так же Ваше ИМХО :Smilie:  Хотя извините, не заметил что это тибетский раздел форума. Смиренно умолкаю :Smilie:

----------

Карма Зангпо (08.02.2014), Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> что скажете об этом?


Вот нашел:
"Перевод санскритского слова «prabhasvara». Сердцевина ума, называемая сущностью ума, является с одной стороны пустой, с другой – знающей. Ясный Свет (Светимость) – это общепринятый перевод для этого термина, который обозначает «то, что освещает», и который является метафорой качества фундаментального знания sems kyi ngo bo сущности ума. Термин интенсивно используется в тантрах. В индийской традиции он часто сокращался до vara, а в тибетской до эвивалента, которым является gsal ba.

Слово «светимость» происходит от санскритского слова «prabhasvara». Это слово разделяется на три части. Pra соотносится с высокой степенью и трансформирует словесные корни bhasa и wara. Bhasa обозначает «свет», как в словосочетании «сияющий свет». Wara обозначает ясный и трансформирует словесный корень «свет». Полностью слово является существительным и обозначает приблизительно «то, что в высокой степени освещает/то, что делает другие вещи ясно освещенными». Также можно обнаружить это слово без приставки «pra», и хотя смысл резко сокращен до «освещающий», он передает то же значение. Особый смысл «освещающего», передает то, что сущность ума обладает качеством освещения, того, что он знает. Другими словами, это слово – метафора для постигающего (знающего) качества ума, сырое освещающее качество ума."

Многабуков, но смысл в том, что "причина этого мира" лежит в уме, его освещающем.
В том, что вы цитировали, ни слова о том существует объективная реальность или нет.

Предполагается, что если обрести дзогченовскую "ясность", то вы будете видеть всё "как есть" и не будет у вас проблемы - существует "это" объективно или нет. Потому что "нирвана - вне концепций".

----------

Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> это  всё так же Ваше ИМХО Хотя извините, не заметил что это тибетский раздел форума. Смиренно умолкаю


Действительно, не лучше ли искать общее, чем различия?  :Smilie: 
Уточнения правильного воззрения конечно же благая задача, но противоречия должна снимать практика, а плод её, надеюсь, должен быть один  :Smilie: 
Среди 84000 подходов каждому найдется свой, при желании...

----------

Ittosai (08.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что скажете об этом?


скажу, что не понял ни слова

----------

Markus (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> скажу, что не понял ни слова


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ашвария

> 


Слушайте, уважаемый, Пракрити конечно конкретная причина, а изначальный источник, импульс побуждения и "воздействующий"на Пракрити в этом контексте - Пуруша. А тут вот "душа" хде? не подскажите?
Эт я про Вашу подпись.

----------


## Sten

> Слушайте, уважаемый, Пракрити конечно конкретная причина, а изначальный источник, импульс побуждения и "воздействующий" в этом контексте - Пуруша. А тут вот "душа" хде? не подскажите?


а джива уже не считается?   :Wink:   (шутка)

ПС. сорри! общаюсь по скайпу

----------


## Sten

> Слушайте, уважаемый, Пракрити конечно конкретная причина, а изначальный источник, импульс побуждения и "воздействующий"на Пракрити в этом контексте - Пуруша. А тут вот "душа" хде? не подскажите?
> Эт я про Вашу подпись.


что касается моей подписи, если не вдаваться в философские экскурсии, то руки не доходили эту уже старую подпись поменять, хотя слово "душа" мне слух нисколько не режет. зато изобилие иноязычных словечек, которыми славятся все фарисействующие форумы, иной раз надоедают. В отношениях Пуруша/Пракрити душе быть как бы не обязательно. в Санкье, вы меня поправите, т.ск. душа слагается из оставшихся после указанной двоицы татв. что интересно, Санкья была первой философской атеистической системой еще до буддизма. и мне она сама по себе очень нравится своей лаконичностью. есть такая хорошая книга Мокшадхарма. название говорит само за себя. там про кромешные миры очень много и очень интересно сказано  :Wink: 

ПС. вы меня простите за возможные неточности. я не гуглю по возможности, а вспоминаю прочитанное. вот, понравилась ссылка выше про Ясный Свет, а выходит, что она неточная, т.к. не продумана мною. лучше думать самому. я в этом убежден. ныне полностью

----------

Ашвария (08.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

Да, Sten ji, это относится к результату взаимодействия этих указанных двух.
И вот: это весьма тоже не от гугла, конечно, а так по жизни. Хотя в аутентичном тексте говорится про появляние Агни в процессе взаимодействия, а не джива. Скорее, это проявление жизненности.

----------


## Sten

> Вот нашел:
> "Перевод санскритского слова «prabhasvara». Сердцевина ума, называемая сущностью ума, является с одной стороны пустой, с другой – знающей. Ясный Свет (Светимость) – это общепринятый перевод для этого термина, который обозначает «то, что освещает», и который является метафорой качества фундаментального знания sems kyi ngo bo сущности ума. Термин интенсивно используется в тантрах. В индийской традиции он часто сокращался до vara, а в тибетской до эвивалента, которым является gsal ba.
> 
> Слово «светимость» происходит от санскритского слова «prabhasvara». Это слово разделяется на три части. Pra соотносится с высокой степенью и трансформирует словесные корни bhasa и wara. Bhasa обозначает «свет», как в словосочетании «сияющий свет». Wara обозначает ясный и трансформирует словесный корень «свет». Полностью слово является существительным и обозначает приблизительно «то, что в высокой степени освещает/то, что делает другие вещи ясно освещенными». Также можно обнаружить это слово без приставки «pra», и хотя смысл резко сокращен до «освещающий», он передает то же значение. Особый смысл «освещающего», передает то, что сущность ума обладает качеством освещения, того, что он знает. Другими словами, это слово – метафора для постигающего (знающего) качества ума, сырое освещающее качество ума."
> 
> Многабуков, но смысл в том, что "причина этого мира" лежит в уме, его освещающем.
> В том, что вы цитировали, ни слова о том существует объективная реальность или нет.


я совсем не против многабукав, а даже за и если ссылку дадите на эту, как я понял, цитату, то буду благодарен. раз гуглите хорошо, то и ссылки не побрезгуйте. и спасибо за уточнения в терминах. могу с вами согласиться в части: "ни слова о том существует объективная реальность или нет", но в том, что ""причина этого мира" лежит в уме" - там этого также нет. если проводить аналогию сознание=фонарь, то последний освещает что-то ВНЕ себя.




> Предполагается, что если обрести дзогченовскую "ясность", то вы будете видеть всё "как есть" и не будет у вас проблемы - существует "это" объективно или нет. Потому что "нирвана - вне концепций".


из того, что я читал о Дзогчене (в основном ННР), мне помнится основная "троица": Сущность, Природа и Энергия. и я имел ввиду Природу, и именно так, как здесь написано: 




> В Дзогчене изначальное состояние, или Основа, не определяется только как шунья, считается, что оно имеет три аспекта, или признака, называемые "три изначальные мудрости": Сущность, Природа и Энергия.  ...  Проявление же изначального состояния во всех его аспектах, его ясность, называется "Природа". О ней говорят, что она самосовершенна (lhun-drub), потому что существует самопроизвольно с самого начала, как солнце, освещающее пространство.


если вы спросите, что я думаю обо всем этом, то простыми словами могу выразить это так: все, и внешнее и внутреннее, является как внешнее относительно нашего ума, который можно обозвать Ясным Светом и т.п. все это являющееся - суть продукт совокупной кармы существ данного мира, т.е. их кармическое видение. в дзогчене это можно назвать Природой и Энергией. по-сути, это Алая виджняна, ккак это принято в тантризме. но в тантре ее рассматривают как барьер Относительной Истины, за который нам нужно переступить, чтобы осознать пустотность всего и т.п.  то в дзогчене, как мне кажется, нет никакого императива борьбы с "чем-то ложным и иллюзорным". если все являющееся бесконечно будет нам являться в любых формах и любых мирах, то зачем сражаться с ветряными мельницами? не легче ли признать это все частью самой нашей природа?!  
надеюсь, я сумел как- то выразить мысль. здесь у всех и мера понимания своя и терминология также различна.

могу только добавить, что и мне и Дзогчен класть на Две Истины, которые важны в воззрении Ваджраяны.

----------


## Sten

> Да, Sten ji, это относится к результату взаимодействия этих указанных двух.
> И вот: это весьма тоже не от гугла, конечно, а так по жизни. Хотя в аутентичном тексте говорится про появляние Агни в процессе взаимодействия, а не джива. Скорее, это проявление жизненности.


а знаете, ведь Агни здесь это то же "тепло", которое возникает везде, где что-то реально происходит. также и в западных древних философиях: тепло - признак жизни.

----------


## Sten

Жека слилась. это мудро

----------


## Sten

Ашвария, простите, интересно, а вы полностью хинду или частично? и что вас связывает с ваджраяной? можно и в личку. давно хотел спросить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sten

> Но сами методы тантры направлены не на смену предсказательной модели, а на применения таких методов, которые в союзе с очень качественным сосредоточением позволяют провести "по живому" эксперименты, чтобы убедиться в том, каким же образом всё это работает.


Гриди, хорошо пишите. еще недавно как раз об этом думал. мне-то как раз думается, что ответа на сентенции "каким же образом всё это работает" - этого не существует, в том же смысле, что все относительно и пустотно. т.е. нет истинных объяснений. имхо

to Сергей Хос

могу постараться объяснить свою мысль яснее, раз вам ничего не понятно, но и вы тогда мне скажите, что конкретно вам не понятно. допускаю, что не ясно донес мысль. если что, завтра постараюсь ответить.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Гриди, хорошо пишите. еще недавно как раз об этом думал. мне-то как раз думается, что ответа на сентенции "каким же образом всё это работает" - этого не существует, в том же смысле, что все относительно и пустотно. т.е. нет истинных объяснений.


Ок. Ну тогда Вы нам объясните истину!  :Wink:  Я уже уселась поудобнее... Внемлю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уже уселась поудобнее... Внемлю.


попкорном не забудьте запастись

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> попкорном не забудьте запастись


яичницой))) яичницей?... тьфу... в общем глазуньей. 

Как ты концепциями не жонглируй. А реальность одна.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Ок. Ну тогда Вы нам объясните истину!  Я уже уселась поудобнее... Внемлю.


а что вас конкретно интересует?  мне добавить здесь особо нечего. кажется, мысль лаконична: нет истинных объяснений. можно добавить - "..чего угодно". истинные - значит и неизменные и всегда уместные. этого в природе т.с.к нет. ???

----------


## Aion

> а что тогда является доказательством реальности объекта?


Интроверсия.

----------


## Sten

> Интроверсия.


интро.. что?  :EEK!:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> а что вас конкретно интересует?  мне добавить здесь особо нечего. кажется, мысль лаконична: нет истинных объяснений. можно добавить - "..чего угодно". истинные - значит и неизменные и всегда уместные. этого в природе т.с.к нет. ???


Погодите. Зачем вы меня спрашиваете? Это я приготовилась слушать истинные объяснения от вас.  :Smilie:  Давайте с заголовка темы и начнем. Что же такое реальность?

----------


## Aion

> интро.. что?


...версия:


> Интроверсией называется обращение либидо вовнутрь. Этим выражается негативное отношение субъекта к объекту. Интерес не направляется на объект, но отходит от него назад на субъекта. 
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг
> Психологические типы*

----------

Sten (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Погодите. Зачем вы меня спрашиваете? Это я приготовилась слушать истинные объяснения от вас.  Давайте с заголовка темы и начнем. Что же такое реальность?


вы, вижу уже и попкорном и глазуньей запаслись, а я вот еще нет.)) мне тоже есть хочется!

а про реальность есть у ННР. также я немного выше отвечал. можете глянуть, если будет желание. реальность - это то, что отрицается солипсизмом, типа западный аналог читтаматры. мне солипсизм не близок, вот и все, что могу вам ответить.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ашвария, простите, интересно, а вы полностью хинду или частично? и что вас связывает с ваджраяной? можно и в личку. давно хотел спросить.


1. Генетически всмысле? половина  :Big Grin: 
2. Аутентически-легально-традиционно-прибежищно всмысле? в полной мере  :Big Grin: 
3. Насчёт Ваджраяна - однако необходимо  :Wink: 
4. в личные письма позже, мне на работу на ночь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что же такое реальность?


Наш, буддийский ответ таков: паранишпанна = паратантра - парикальпита. Во!

----------

Алик (09.02.2014), Влад К (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> вы, вижу уже и попкорном и глазуньей запаслись, а я вот еще нет.)) мне тоже есть хочется!
> 
> а про реальность есть у ННР. также я немного выше отвечал. можете глянуть, если будет желание. реальность - это то, что отрицается солипсизмом, типа западный аналог читтаматры. мне солипсизм не близок, вот и все, что могу вам ответить.


Так не мучайте себя аскетизмом. Идите покушайте что-то  :Smilie: 

Я не понимаю аббревиатуры. ННР это кто?  :Smilie:  Согласна. Читтаматра и солипсизм это близкие термины. Итак они обе отрицают объективную реальность мира. Мне это тоже не близко. А что близко Вам?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Наш, буддийский ответ таков: паранишпанна = паратантра - парикальпита. Во!


Непереводимая игра слов?  :Big Grin: 

Пойду погуглю

----------

Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Непереводимая игра слов? 
> 
> Пойду погуглю


В "Ум и пустота" об этом есть, но без попкорна не разобраться )))

Кстати, народное название этой книжки - "Мозги и тишина".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Наш, буддийский ответ таков: паранишпанна = паратантра - парикальпита. Во!


Абсолют = взаимозависимое существование - воображаемое существование. По-русски я быстрей понимаю.  :Smilie:  Вопрос: почему там знак минус?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> В "Ум и пустота" об этом есть, но без попкорна не разобраться )))
> 
> Кстати, народное название этой книжки - "Мозги и тишина".


 :Smilie: ))) дык там по-русски. понятно все. и я уже прочла. "Мозги в тишине" еще лучше звучит. Но вот санскрит иногда меня в ступор вгоняет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Абсолют = взаимозависимое существование - воображаемое существование. По-русски я быстрей понимаю.  Вопрос: почему там знак минус?


Там идея в том, что восприятие накладывает (приписывает) воображаемое на взаимозависимое. Если устранить (вычесть) одно из другого, останется "абсолют" (истинносущее, паринишпанна); это и есть "реальность".
Но это очень схематично, когда начинаешь по-серьезному разбираться, там довольно навороченная схоластика обнаруживается.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Так не мучайте себя аскетизмом. Идите покушайте что-то 
> 
> Я не понимаю аббревиатуры. ННР это кто?  Согласна. Читтаматра и солипсизм это близкие термины. Итак они обе отрицают объективную реальность мира. Мне это тоже не близко. А что близко Вам?


спасибо)  Uncle Chipps - мой выбор!

что близко мне?

мне близко, что если я не один в этом проявленном мире, то значит этот мир имеет ценность, превосходящую мои собственные представления и интересы. также этто значит, что мир - не иллюзия в плане чего-то отрицательного по своему характеру.
мне близко, что все живое - изменчиво и конечно, т.к. жизнь - это процесс. если все такого, что родилось и умрет, соединилось и распадется, то к чему сетования и негодования?  если все пустотно, значит за него не уцепиться в любом случае. ничто не удержать. если так, то проблема в нас, и в наших привычках, а не в природе. если так, то надо менять привычки, противные изменчивой природе.
также, если есть жизнь и изменения, это значит, что что-то должно уйти как старое и неинтересное. смерть - обратная сторона жизни. согласны?

одним словом, плач, что все изменчиво и бо-бо - мне не интересен.

также, если учитывать, что конкретно я, как единица из множества, конечен, то мое знание о мире также ограничено особенностями моей формы восприятия. опыт жизни и общения говорит о том, что есть способ что-то познать об этом всем, что происходит с телом, которое я считаю своим как бы "по праву рождения". я согласен с тем, что знание - единственный способ преодоления кармы, т.е. причинной обусловленности. карма - неизбежный закон взаимодействия конечных субъектов, иначе бы мы с вами друг о друге никак не узнали.

а вообще, все эти субъекты на относительном уровне (даже очень высоком) отдельны, но на единственно возможном абсолютном, допускаю, что они и сами иллюзорны, но только в плане своей единичности. мне ближе воззрение жентонг, т.к. рантонг - голая софистика и мне ничем, кроме упражнений для ума не интересно.

почти как ответ на "как дела?" )) вы должны быть довольны.

вот по всем этим причинам мне нравится Дзогчен, который не борется с призраками.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> из того, что я читал о Дзогчене (в основном ННР), мне помнится основная "троица": Сущность, Природа и Энергия. и я имел ввиду Природу, и именно так, как здесь написано: 
> 
> _В Дзогчене изначальное состояние, или Основа, не определяется только как шунья, считается, что оно имеет три аспекта, или признака, называемые "три изначальные мудрости": Сущность, Природа и Энергия. ... Проявление же изначального состояния во всех его аспектах, его ясность, называется "Природа". О ней говорят, что она самосовершенна (lhun-drub), потому что существует самопроизвольно с самого начала, как солнце, освещающее пространство._ 
> 
> если вы спросите, что я думаю обо всем этом, то простыми словами могу выразить это так: все, и внешнее и внутреннее, является как внешнее относительно нашего ума, который можно обозвать Ясным Светом и т.п. все это являющееся - суть продукт совокупной кармы существ данного мира, т.е. их кармическое видение. в дзогчене это можно назвать Природой и Энергией. по-сути, это Алая виджняна, ккак это принято в тантризме. но в тантре ее рассматривают как барьер Относительной Истины, за который нам нужно переступить, чтобы осознать пустотность всего и т.п.  то в дзогчене, как мне кажется, нет никакого императива борьбы с "чем-то ложным и иллюзорным". если все являющееся бесконечно будет нам являться в любых формах и любых мирах, то зачем сражаться с ветряными мельницами? не легче ли признать это все частью самой нашей природа?!  
> надеюсь, я сумел как- то выразить мысль. здесь у всех и мера понимания своя и терминология также различна.


это просто каша :Smilie: 
вдумайтесь в смысл слов Сущность, Природа и Энергия. здесь Ясный Свет не рассматривается как некая субстанция, это качество

----------


## Sten

также мне нравится то, что избавлено от "возвышенного объекта" (т.е. обыкновенной сакрализации) и "философии глубины" (т.е. поисков первопричин и наночастиц в астрале), если вам это о чем-то говорит. и истерики и экзольтации я также не люблю.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Там идея в том, что восприятие накладывает (приписывает) воображаемое на взаимозависимое. Если устранить (вычесть) одно из другого, останется "абсолют" (истинносущее, паринишпанна); это и есть "реальность".
> Но это очень схематично, когда начинаешь по-серьезному разбираться, там довольно навороченная схоластика обнаруживается.


Вот меня знак минус очень смущает....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Допустим есть у нас отражение луны в воде. _(луна+вода) - луна = вода_ ??? Вот и вся истина?

----------


## Sten

> это просто каша
> вдумайтесь в смысл слов Сущность, Природа и Энергия. здесь Ясный Свет не рассматривается как некая субстанция, это качество


это мои мысли, а каша у вас в голове. а может быть, там даже каши нет.

----------


## Sten

> Вот меня знак минус очень смущает....  Допустим есть у нас отражение луны в воде. _(луна+вода) - луна = вода_ ??? Вот и вся истина?



да, все это хрень. и интересна эта хрень примерно до момента смерти, после которого хрень уже не интересна. чужие ответы не решат ваши проблемы, также как чужим ртом не наешься.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> каша у вас в голове. а может быть, там даже каши нет.


каши точно нет :Smilie: 
не обижайтесь :Smilie:

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> да, все это хрень. и интересна эта хрень примерно до момента смерти, после которого хрень уже не интересна. чужие ответы не решат ваши проблемы, также как чужим ртом не наешься.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Sten

> 


попкорн еще не кончился? 

а вообще, театр закрывается. вы можете возвращаться к схоластическим играм, если других не имеете. я вас не держу. попробуйте повторить мой опыт - сказать что-то своими словами. я вас потом в больнице навещу, когда в россию приеду.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sten

1. Генетически всмысле? половина  :Big Grin: 

 :Smilie: 



> 2. Аутентически-легально-традиционно-прибежищно всмысле? в полной мере


 :Kiss: 




> 3. Насчёт Ваджраяна - однако необходимо


 ага




> 4. в личные письма позже, мне на работу на ночь.


ок. спасибо

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> как я вижу, слово иллюзия подразумевает что есть что-то истинное. иллюзия в основном упоминается в отрицательном смысле, как например пустотность и преходящесть. но для меня иллюзия сродни миражу или сну. мне все равно, насколько это реально или нереально, главное, что это есть сейчас и я не могу это превзойти или трансформировать. если мне нужно это превозмочь или изменить, то я ищу метод. поэтому меня интересуют соответствующие метода изменения или преображения, но прежде всего себя. понятно выражаюсь?) я как для гугл-переводчика пишу, простыми словами.


На мой предыдущий вопрос вы так и не ответили. _А в плане положительного мир это иллюзия?_


Вы же выше написали, что мир это не иллюзия. А теперь пишете наоборот.  :Smilie:  Какие бы у вас не были привычки, если вас захочет стукнуть молния с неба, она это сделает. Так кто более иллюзорен? Вы или молния?  :Smilie: 



> ответил выше, потрудитесь прочесть. а ваш вопрос неуместен. если просто, то я не буду ругаться ни на молнию ни на дождь за окном. инче вам к психиатору.


Почему неуместен? Я чем-то оскорбила Вас или молнию? Извините не хотела! На этот вопрос вы тоже не ответили.  :Smilie:  Итак. Все пустотно пишете Вы. Проблема в нас. Неужели, если мы решим свою "проблему" то все перестанет быть пустотным?  :Smilie: 




> бо-бо - это то, что вам будет за ваш следующий подобный вопрос.


 :Smilie:  Это буддийский форум, а не форум любителей BDSM.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> попкорн еще не кончился? 
> 
> а вообще, театр закрывается. вы можете возвращаться к схоластическим играм, если других не имеете. я вас не держу. попробуйте повторить мой опыт - сказать что-то своими словами. я вас потом в больнице навещу, когда в россию приеду.


Яичницы еще полкило.  :Smilie:  Жаль, что наша встреча была столь мимолетна  :Cry:

----------


## Sten

> На мой предыдущий вопрос вы так и не ответили. _А в плане положительного мир это иллюзия?_


если вы меня не поняли, то это не моя вина. я старался ответиль наиболее корректно как это уместно для меня. а ваш вопрос, на самом деле, совершенно не так понятен. перефразируйте его и я вам, не поленюсь, еще раз отвечу.





> Почему неуместен? Я чем-то оскорбила Вас или молнию? Извините не хотела! На этот вопрос вы тоже не ответили.


 не ответил - это у вас присказка такая?  :Wink:   ответил ответил. просто вы мысли те чем..? ламримом?  это возможно?!




> Итак. Все пустотно пишете Вы. Проблема в нас. Неужели, если мы решим свою "проблему" то все перестанет быть пустотным?


для вас пустотность - это суть проблемы, а для меня - пустотность - это фактическое качество реальности. вот и все. если я решу свою "проблему", то бишь, проблему своей ограниченности, то пустотность как была так и останется. в ней проблемы не заключена. (вы бы тоже старались уточнять свои слова, было бы круто  :Wink: )

а в чем ваша проблема? а-то все обо мне да обо мне.





> Это буддийский форум, а не форум любителей BDSM.


что, серьезно?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Sten

> Яичницы еще полкило.  Жаль, что наша встреча была столь мимолетна


я еще не умер, хотя о чипсах этого не скажешь

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> если вы меня не поняли, то это не моя вина. я старался ответиль наиболее корректно как это уместно для меня. а ваш вопрос, на самом деле, совершенно не так понятен. перефразируйте его и я вам, не поленюсь, еще раз отвечу.


Вы еще ни на один из моих вопросов не ответили!  :Big Grin:  _Еще раз_ так уж и быть можете не отвечать. 




> не ответил - это у вас присказка такая?   ответил ответил. просто вы мысли те чем..? ламримом?  это возможно?!


Конечно. Мне Ламрим закачали прямо в мозг.  :Smilie:  Попробуйте - очень удобно.




> для вас пустотность - это суть проблемы, а для меня - пустотность - это фактическое качество реальности. вот и все. если я решу свою "проблему", то бишь, проблему своей ограниченности, то пустотность как была так и останется. в ней проблемы не заключена. (вы бы тоже старались уточнять свои слова, было бы круто )


Хорошо хоть у пустотности проблем нет.  :Smilie: 




> а в чем ваша проблема? а-то все обо мне да обо мне.


У меня тоже проблем нет, как и у пустотности.  :Wink:

----------


## Sten

> Вы еще ни на один из моих вопросов не ответили!  _Еще раз_ так уж и быть можете не отвечать.


ну если вам так нравится, то пусть будет по-вашему. но тогда не расчитывайте на продолжение нашего поля чудес.




> Конечно. Мне Ламрим закачали прямо в мозг.  Попробуйте - очень удобно.


что, прямо в мозг???!   :EEK!: 




> Хорошо хоть у пустотности проблем нет.


она вам передает привет   :Wink: 




> У меня тоже проблем нет, как и у пустотности.


враки.  буддисты, что тут скажешь. нет проблем, а все куда-то бегут и от кого-то прячутся.

что ж. раз нет проблем, значит теперь яичницу доедайте в одиночестве. чао, бомбино!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот меня знак минус очень смущает....  Допустим есть у нас отражение луны в воде. _(луна+вода) - луна = вода_ ??? Вот и вся истина?


Нет. Рассматривается объект восприятия, в данном случае отраженная луна.
В ней нет настоящей луны, хоть и видится, что есть.
Но еще надо учитывать, что это метафора, а не суть дела.
Говорится: "Подобно тому, как ... (луна в воде, эхо, город гандхарвов и т.д.), таковы же и все дхармы".
Я ж говорю, навороченная схоластика, без попкорна даже на пробуйте )))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> ну если вам так нравится, то пусть будет по-вашему. но тогда не расчитывайте на продолжение нашего поля чудес.


Сегодня не рассчитывать? Или вообще?  :Smilie:  А то я только настроилась... 




> что, прямо в мозг???!


И гуглить не надо. Очень удобно цитаты искать.  :Big Grin: 




> она вам передает привет


Пусть позвонит. У нее мой номер есть.  :Smilie: 




> буддисты, что тут скажешь. нет проблем, а все куда-то бегут и от кого-то прячутся.


Я тут. Сижу. Под стол не прячусь.  :Smilie:  Не все получается... 




> что ж. раз нет проблем, значит теперь яичницу доедайте в одиночестве. чао, бомбино!


Еще раз покидаете?  :Cry:  Устала плакать уже.

----------


## Sten

> Сегодня не рассчитывать? Или вообще?  А то я только настроилась...


а как-то уже не интересно




> Еще раз покидаете?  Устала плакать уже.


я так понял, вам тоже не интересно. вот, жду ответного маха платком, а вы все в слезы да в слезы. понимаю, ламрим прямо в мозг.. меня бы это тоже травмировало.

----------

Ашвария (09.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Нет. Рассматривается объект восприятия, в данном случае отраженная луна.
> В ней нет настоящей луны, хоть и видится, что есть.
> Но еще надо учитывать, что это метафора, а не суть дела.
> Говорится: "Подобно тому, как ... (луна в воде, эхо, город гандхарвов и т.д.), таковы же и все дхармы".
> Я ж говорю, навороченная схоластика, без попкорна даже на пробуйте )))))


Сергей, я вообще о другом. Луну просто так вспомнила. )) Объясните мне про минус. Где написано подробнее?

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> я так понял, вам тоже не интересно. вот, жду ответного маха платком, а вы все в слезы да в слезы. понимаю, ламрим прямо в мозг.. меня бы это тоже травмировало.


Вы еще тут?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sten

> Вы еще тут?


а не заметно? сижу за компом. 
так что? вы так и будете юлить и увиливать. чему вас там только учат? ))

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> а не заметно? сижу за компом. 
> так что? вы так и будете юлить и увиливать. чем вас там только учат? ))


Вы 2 раза сказали, что Вы уходите. )) Берегите карму с молоду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я вообще о другом. Луну просто так вспомнила. ))


Пример про отражение как раз о том самом. 




> Объясните мне про минус. Где написано подробнее?


В Ум-и-пустота, помнится, есть об этом.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Sten

> Вы 2 раза сказали, что Вы уходите. )) Берегите карму с молоду.


я уже говорил, что меня не страшит непостоянство. но я так и не понял, у вас свои мысли есть, или только цитаты, которых я также еще даже не слышал?  или вы просто из общества любителей горячей глазуньи?

----------


## Sten

> Вы 2 раза сказали, что Вы уходите. )) Берегите карму с молоду.


я понял! вам не нравится, когда вас бросают. идите же быстрей ко мне, я вас обниму!   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Гавриилко (30.03.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Пример про отражение как раз о том самом. 
> В Ум-и-пустота, помнится, есть об этом.


Там немного по-другому. Без арифметики. )) Надо спать. Спокойной вам ночи!

----------

Сергей Хос (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> я понял! вам не нравится, когда вас бросают. идите же быстрей ко мне, я вас обниму!


 :Kiss:

----------


## Sten

> каши точно нет
> не обижайтесь


извиняюсь за мое последнее сообщение к вам.   :Wink:

----------

Алекс Андр (09.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> извиняюсь за мое последнее сообщение к вам.


принимается :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Я не вижу.


Возможно, Вы видите противоположное, но Ваша цитата просто говорит, что если умножить 2 на 2, то будет 4. 4 - это плохо или хорошо? Я про это.




> Как не вижу смысла в обсуждении доверия текстам.


Зачем же тогда цитату приводили?




> Вы буддист или сомневающийся?


Буддистом меня на работе называют, на этом форуме меня, наверное, считать буддистом нельзя, так как я не принимал никаких "прибежищ". А сам для себя я масок не надеваю.




> А есть вариант как может быть иначе?
> Без бесконечных доказательств?


Не знаю, может и есть. Сомневаюсь, что возможности бесконечной вселенной могут быть ограничены человеческим воображением.




> А почему Вы решили, что они строят _прочную модель_?


Да, весь форум тому подтверждение.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Фил (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Возможно, Вы видите противоположное, но Ваша цитата просто говорит, что если умножить 2 на 2, то будет 4. 4 - это плохо или хорошо? Я про это.


Уже забыла о чем мы там разговаривали.  :Smilie:  А... о доверии текстам




> Зачем же тогда цитату приводили?


Для других.




> Буддистом меня на работе называют, на этом форуме меня, наверное, считать буддистом нельзя, так как я не принимал никаких "прибежищ". А сам для себя я масок не надеваю.


Я вас понимаю. Тоже не принимала прибежище официально. _Вера = доверие_. Прежде всего текстам наверное. И словам тех людей, кто прошел этот путь до тебя. Если нет доверия, то зачем вообще идти этим путем? Вот почему я задала такой вопрос.

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю, может и есть. Сомневаюсь, что возможности бесконечной вселенной могут быть ограничены человеческим воображением.


 Вселенная безгранична, но мое познание ограниченно.
Я не могу, например, познать себя, потому что для этого нужно выделить некую часть своего Я, которая и будет познавать.
А кто будет уже эту часть выделенную познавать?
Опять надо выделять часть от части.
И так до бесконечности.





> Да, весь форум тому подтверждение.


Ох-ох-ох  :Frown: 

Но ни одного четкого доказательства их позиции нет.
Как они строят такое прочное здание - уверуйте, маловер, у будет Вам тоже Счастье.  :Smilie: 
(аргументация такая, по крайней мере)

----------

Андрей П. (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------

